# 24 Stunden von Duisburg 2011



## sinusitis (8. Februar 2011)

Habe gehört, das die Strecke um ca.1,5-2 Kilometer verlängert werden soll.
Weiß da jemand eventuell mehr ? Ist zwar noch lange hin aber wäre ja nicht schlecht mal langsam was über das Rennen zu lesen oder hören.


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Februar 2011)

bisher stand meines wissens nach die entgültige strecke erst ein paar tage vor rennbeginn fest.

ob es wieder über die todestreppe geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinusitis (9. Februar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> bisher stand meines wissens nach die entgültige strecke erst ein paar tage vor rennbeginn fest.
> 
> ob es wieder über die todestreppe geht?



Welche Treppe ????????????????


----------



## Delgado (9. Februar 2011)

Bitte nicht schon wieder!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Februar 2011)

Delgado schrieb:


> Bitte nicht schon wieder!


 
Dachte ich auch grad 
Ich sag´ nix


----------



## klmp77 (9. Februar 2011)

sinusitis schrieb:


> Habe gehört, das die Strecke um ca.1,5-2 Kilometer verlängert werden soll.



Dauert das Rennen dann eigentlich auch länger?


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Februar 2011)

sinusitis schrieb:


> Welche Treppe ????????????????



du kennst DIE treppe nicht? 

naja, im letzten jahr war es ja mehr ne rampe.


----------



## eminem7905 (9. Februar 2011)

klmp77 schrieb:


> Dauert das Rennen dann eigentlich auch länger?


----------



## sinusitis (10. Februar 2011)

klmp77 schrieb:


> Dauert das Rennen dann eigentlich auch länger?



Natürlich dauert das Rennen dann länger. Ist doch klar 24 Stunden und 2 Kilometer.   Und endlich darf die Stahltreppe gefahren werden. Hoffen wir zumindest.


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Februar 2011)

da kannst du lange hoffen! never!

wie sollen denn die piloten die treppe bewältigen die schon probleme haben wenn in den furztrockenen abfahrten ein paar bremsrillen sind?


----------



## sinusitis (10. Februar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> da kannst du lange hoffen! never!
> 
> wie sollen denn die piloten die treppe bewältigen die schon probleme haben wenn in den furztrockenen abfahrten ein paar bremsrillen sind?



Wie sagt ein großer Elektro Discounter:" Alles eine Frage der Technik"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuel e. (11. Februar 2011)

andersherum wäre das ganze auch mal nett. nicht ..... treppe sondern ..... rampe. inklusive monte schlacko ganz nett.


----------



## 3radfahrer (12. Februar 2011)

Treppe ist entschärft 

Man muss jetzt über die Hürden "springen"!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Februar 2011)

damit soll außerhalb der rennsaison doch nur verhindert werden dass niemand die treppe runterrast und dann fußgänger umfährt.


----------



## sinusitis (12. Februar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> damit soll außerhalb der rennsaison doch nur verhindert werden dass niemand die treppe runterrast und dann fußgänger umfährt.



Wer traut sich das denn diese brutale TREPPE herunter zurasen.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Februar 2011)

nur verrückte ...


----------



## sinusitis (12. Februar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> nur verrückte ...



Wie ich vermutet habe handelt es sich hier um ein reines Downhillrennen.
Das ist mir zu hart. Dann fahr ich doch lieber die Crist Alp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwade (13. Februar 2011)

Team LUNA ist als 4er Team wieder vertreten! Ich wollte eigentlich im 2er fahren, hab aber leider keinen Startplatz bekommen.

Wenn einer einen zweier Platz zum abgeben hat, würde ich mich freuen!!!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## 3radfahrer (13. Februar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> damit soll außerhalb der rennsaison doch nur verhindert werden dass niemand die treppe runterrast und dann fußgänger umfährt.



Neeeeeeeee 


Beim Cristalp würd ich auch noch mitfahren. Kann ja nicht schlimmer ald 24h-Du sein


----------



## eminem7905 (13. Februar 2011)

über die hürden kann man prima eine rampe bauen, für die zuschauer, damit die was zum gucken haben


----------



## ebay (13. Februar 2011)

Ich bin mal gespannt wie es dieses Jahr wird. Für das Geld muss es ja ein Top Event geben. Wir sind dieses Jahr nur bei gutem Wetter zum anfeuern dabei. 

Wir wünschen euch allen aber viel Spaß und nächstes Jahr wollen wir wieder ein super Rennen in Duisburg fahren. Dann hoffentlich mit einem neuen Veranstalter.


----------



## ebay (13. Februar 2011)

Gibt es schon was Neues zur Strecke? Woher kommt die Info, dass die Strecke dieses Jahr 2 km länger wird. 

Ich weiß gar nicht was ich besser finden würde. Eine längere Strecke oder eine kürzere/aktuelle Strecke.


----------



## gunka (13. Februar 2011)

Ich warte auch lieber auf 2012...auf einen *neuen Veranstalter!!!*


----------



## sunny1766 (13. Februar 2011)

Was soll den der neue Veranstalter besser machen???
Gib immer ein paar Schlauberger dehnen man es nicht recht machen kann.
Ihr hättet mal das erste 24 h Rennen in Du erleben müssen. 
Da ist der Standard des letzten Jahres purer Luxus! 
Macht doch mal einen Vorschlag was der neue besser machen soll?
Gruß bis zum Start. 
Sunny


----------



## tedeschino (14. Februar 2011)

legt mal alle Posts zum Duisburger 24H ab 2004 übereinander und löscht das, was dann doppelt ist, dann bleibt fast nichts mehr übrig.
Dieses ständige Gejammer über den Veranstalter, die Strecke bzw Treppe.
Das, was Skyder hier leistet, ist schon klasse und wirklich niemand wird zur Teilnahme gezwungen.
Tut uns doch einen Gefallen und meldet Euch woanders an, aber verschont uns einfach damit.
Mein Freundeskreis freut sich wie jedes Jahr auf das Rennen, 

gell Sunny?


----------



## ebay (14. Februar 2011)

Es gibt einiges was man besser machen kann. Das werde ich hier jetzt ganz sicher nicht aufzählen, damit Skyder es hinterher nachmacht. 

Die größte Kritik ist der Preis. Der ist jedes Jahr rapide gestiegen und für Duisburger Verhältnisse einfach mehr als dreist. Wir sind in Duisburg und nicht in München. Das darf man nicht vergessen. (München ist jetzt sogar preiswerter als Duisburg, weil in München die ganze Verpflegung mit drin ist, was in Duisburg extra teuer dazu bezhalt werden muss). 

Ich bin mir sicher, keiner von euch wird etwas dagegen haben, wenn das Duisburger Rennen von einem neuen Veranstalter ausgerichtet wird, der ein absolutes Top Event zum halben Skyder Preis ausrichtet. Mir/uns ist es auch egal wer am Ende das Rennen ausrichtet, wir wollen nur ein gutes Rennwochenende haben und sonst nichts. 

Veranstalter kommen und gehen. Das ist überall so, auch bei Mountainbike Events....Die Veranstalter für Duisburg stehen schon schlange. 

Allerdings möchte ich hier jetzt auch nicht den Thread und das diesjährige Rennen kaputt reden. Ich/wir freuen uns genauso wie ihr auf das Rennen dieses Jahr. Auch wenn wir jetzt einmal Pause machen. 

Deswegen würde ich sagen: back to topic!


----------



## md-hammer (14. Februar 2011)

tedeschino schrieb:


> legt mal alle Posts zum Duisburger 24H ab 2004 übereinander und löscht das, was dann doppelt ist, dann bleibt fast nichts mehr übrig.
> Dieses ständige Gejammer über den Veranstalter, die Strecke bzw Treppe.
> Das, was Skyder hier leistet, ist schon klasse und wirklich niemand wird zur Teilnahme gezwungen.
> Tut uns doch einen Gefallen und meldet Euch woanders an, aber verschont uns einfach damit.
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (14. Februar 2011)

@ebay
...mach doch für dein Geheule einen eigenen Thread auf. Es nervt, anstatt Neuigkeiten immer nur dein  zu lesen. 
Wir wissen, das bei dir der Frust tief sitzt, aber jetzt sollte doch mal Schluß sein.


----------



## ebay (14. Februar 2011)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> @ebay
> ...mach doch für dein Geheule einen eigenen Thread auf. Es nervt, anstatt Neuigkeiten immer nur dein  zu lesen.
> Wir wissen, das bei dir der Frust tief sitzt, aber jetzt sollte doch mal Schluß sein.



Ich kann dich absolut beruhigen. 

Ich heule nicht und ich bin auch nicht frustriert. Ganz im Gegenteil, ich freue mich auf ein gutes Rennen nächstes Jahr. Das sehe ich ganz locker. 

Ich glaube das Problem sitzt eher bei dir.


Und wenn Du richtig lesen könntest, lieber Koni, dann hättest Du das hier gelesen

ebay" data-source="post: 8018668"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> Allerdings möchte ich hier jetzt auch nicht den Thread und das diesjährige Rennen kaputt reden. Ich/wir freuen uns genauso wie ihr auf das Rennen dieses Jahr. Auch wenn wir jetzt einmal Pause machen.
> 
> Deswegen würde ich sagen: back to topic!



...und hättest gar nicht erst das Thema "Kritik" weiter aufgegriffen. Dazu wäre es schön wenn Du nicht mit Lügen und sonstigen Dingen provozieren würdest. Wenn Du gute Argumente hast, dann schreibe sie. Wenn Du sie nicht hasst, dann halte dich zurück. Denn dass, was Du schreibst ist absolut unqualifiziert.


----------



## gunka (14. Februar 2011)

..und ich sach nurnochmal eins: *zinsloses darlehn*  und ebay steht nicht alleine da.. ihr werdet schon sehn, wer nächstes jahr dem event ausrichtet


----------



## ebay (15. Februar 2011)

Es gibt viele Biker, Leute aus der Radsport Szene, von der Stadt Duisburg, Vertreter von Firmen,ect. die genau meiner oder unserer Meinung sind. 

Trotzdem würde ich hier sagen: Punkt!!! 

Radsport und Mountainbike ist für 99,99% von uns Sport und Spaß. Wir verdienen damit alle kein Geld. Nicht das irgendwo noch der Gedanke aufkommt ich oder unsere Gruppe die sich um das Rennen bemüht würde damit Geld verdienen. Das ist auf gar keinen Fall so. Wir haben alle, genauso wie ihr, ganz andere Jobs im täglichen Leben. 

Das Rennen in Duisburg ist super. Wir sind genauso wie in München von Anfang an dabei gewesen und das soll auch weiterhin so bleiben. 

Radsport und Radsport Rennen sind nicht zum streiten da, höchstens auf sportlicher Ebene. 

Deswegen freuen wir uns alle auf ein schönes Rennen im Landschaftspark Duisburg in diesem Jahr und hoffen das es noch lange ausgerichtet wird. Von welchem Veranstalter auch immer.  

Deswegen möchte sogar ich jetzt hier darum bitten, dass der Thread nicht schon Monate vor dem Rennen "kaputt geredet" wird. 

Aber vielleicht sind die ganzen blöden "Bemerkungen" über die Treppe auch bald mal überflüssig. 



Happy Trails


----------



## wogru (15. Februar 2011)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen



dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu !!


----------



## sinusitis (15. Februar 2011)

ebay" data-source="post: 8022174"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Biker, Leute aus der Radsport Szene, von der Stadt Duisburg, Vertreter von Firmen,ect. die genau meiner oder unserer Meinung sind.
> 
> Trotzdem würde ich hier sagen: Punkt!!!
> 
> ...



Zum wiederholten male. WELCHE TREPPE ??????????????????
Es gibt eine Stahltreppe, die leider nicht gefahren werden darf. Danach kommt eine HOLZRAMPE die jedes 10jährige Kind mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht herunterfahren würde. Vielleicht bin ich ja auch falsch gefahren oder habe abgekürzt Eine Treppe habe ich aber leider nicht gesehen die gefahren werden mußte,


----------



## klmp77 (15. Februar 2011)

Man plant für dieses Jahr auf Basis der HOLZRAMPE eine Betontreppe zu errichten, um das Rennen etwas unterhaltsamer zu machen.
Wenn Du die Beiträge in diesem Fred durchsuchst, dann findest Du ein mit Photoshop bearbeitetes Foto, auf dem man erkennen kann, wie soetwas aussehen könnte.


----------



## gunka (15. Februar 2011)

"etwas unterhaltsamer" ist gut...der großteil kann doch gar keine Treppe fahren     kuck isch misch an.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Februar 2011)

sinusitis schrieb:


> Zum wiederholten male. WELCHE TREPPE ??????????????????


nicht so einfach, oder?

guck dir mal meinen zweiten beitrag von seite eins an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ebay (15. Februar 2011)

sinusitis schrieb:


> Zum wiederholten male. WELCHE TREPPE ??????????????????
> Es gibt eine Stahltreppe, die leider nicht gefahren werden darf. Danach kommt eine HOLZRAMPE die jedes 10jährige Kind mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht herunterfahren würde. Vielleicht bin ich ja auch falsch gefahren oder habe abgekürzt Eine Treppe habe ich aber leider nicht gesehen die gefahren werden mußte,



Bist Du so ein Fahrtechnik Experte, dass Du die lange Treppe bis zum Rennen im Jahr 2010 immer übersprungen hast? Ich denke nicht. 
Dann musst Du die letzten Jahre wohl falsch gefahren sein. Sehr schade für dich.

Aber berichte doch mal woher Du die Infos hast, dass die Strecke dieses Jahr um 2 km verlängert werden soll. Mit dieser Info hast Du doch den Thread eröffnet.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Februar 2011)

er ist den chickenway gelaufen.

ganz nach dem motto:
wenn ich schon auf der stahltreppe absteigen muss, dann kann ich auch komplett bis nach unten laufen. sicher ist sicher!


----------



## ebay (15. Februar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> er ist den chickenway gelaufen.
> 
> ganz nach dem motto:
> wenn ich schon auf der stahltreppe absteigen muss, dann kann ich auch komplett bis nach unten laufen. sicher ist sicher!



Achso, das macht ein Mountainbike Rennen dann ja erst richtig interessant. Es muss ja auch Leute geben über die die Zuschauer richtig schön lachen können  

Früher zu den guten alten Skater Zeiten, haben wir solche Leute "Poser" genannt. Ganz nach dem Motto: Das teuerste Material, nicht fahren können, aber die größte Klappe.


----------



## ebay (15. Februar 2011)

gunka schrieb:


> "etwas unterhaltsamer" ist gut...der großteil kann doch gar keine Treppe fahren     kuck isch misch an.



Ich glaube ein großer Teil der Starter in Duisburg kann gar nicht fahren. Wenn ich sehe wie manche Leute die Treppe oder sogar die Holzrampe runter eiern.


----------



## sinusitis (15. Februar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> er ist den chickenway gelaufen.
> 
> ganz nach dem motto:
> wenn ich schon auf der stahltreppe absteigen muss, dann kann ich auch komplett bis nach unten laufen. sicher ist sicher!



Richtig geantwortet. Als Marathonläufer habe ich die ganzen 6,8 km mein Bike getragen sodaß ich die Treppe/Rampe gar nicht gemerkt habe. Vielleicht habe ich auch deswegen schlechter abgeschnitten als die ganzen Fumics die sich hier zum Treppenwitz zu Wort melden.
Woher die Info mit der verlängerten Strecke kommt ist uninteressant. Fakt ist, das das ganze wohl vom Veranstalter noch nicht abgesegnet ist. Wahrscheinlich eine SICHERHEITSFRAGE aufgrund der Vorkommnisse des letzten Jahres in Duisburg. Ich hoffe aber für alle Teilnehmer das die Strecke in diesem Jahr ein bisschen länger wird. Dann hört auch die ganze Schimpferei auf beim überholen der Fahrer/innen auf. Wollte hier keine schlechte Stimmung verbreiten. Aber das Treppenthema kann man abhaken unter "es war einmal" In jeder Fussgängerzone gibt es schwierigere Passagen als die Bretterrampe im Landschaftspark.


----------



## sinusitis (15. Februar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> er ist den chickenway gelaufen.
> 
> ganz nach dem motto:
> wenn ich schon auf der stahltreppe absteigen muss, dann kann ich auch komplett bis nach unten laufen. sicher ist sicher!



Da hast du auch recht. So eine Bratwurst wie ich die seit 2004 genau 222 Runden bei diesem Event gefahren ist, sollten sie einen Kracher so wie du es anscheinend bist zur Seite stellen. So, jezt recherchier mal schön mit wem du hier postest. Wobei ich zu meiner Entschuldigung sagen muß das ich ein Jahr ausgesetzt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (15. Februar 2011)

anscheinend bist du der einzige der hier irgendwas ernst nimmt!

wenn es mich interessieren würde mit wem ich hier spreche würde ich googlen. es interessiert mich aber nicht!


----------



## sinusitis (15. Februar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> anscheinend bist du der einzige der hier irgendwas ernst nimmt!
> 
> wenn es mich interessieren würde mit wem ich hier spreche würde ich googlen. es interessiert mich aber nicht!



Haste auch recht. Ernst beiseite. Was wirklich sehr schön wäre wenn wir die Strecke so fahren könnten wie ich sie mit dem Bekannten abgefahren bin . Er hat zwar nicht gesagt das es eventuell die neue Strecke sein könnte, aber ich habe auf einmal Ecken im LSP gesehen die ich vorher noch nie gesehen haben. Der Scout hat mich nur gefragt wie ich die Strecke finden würde und sie hat mir sehr sehr gut gefallen. Ich hoffe das der Veranstalter das annimmt und die Strecke auf jeden Fall verlängert. Dann kann man sich den staubigen Slalom getrost sparen.


----------



## ebay (15. Februar 2011)

sinusitis schrieb:


> Da hast du auch recht. So eine Bratwurst wie ich die seit 2004 genau 222 Runden bei diesem Event gefahren ist, sollten sie einen Kracher so wie du es anscheinend bist zur Seite stellen. So, jezt recherchier mal schön mit wem du hier postest. Wobei ich zu meiner Entschuldigung sagen muß das ich ein Jahr ausgesetzt habe.



Nicht das es hinterher wieder heisst ich will hier "Ärger machen", aber in 7 Jahren 222 Runden auf der Strecke fahren, sagt eigentlich weniger als gar nichts über eine gute Fahrtechnik aus, mit der man lange Treppen überspringen kann. 

Aber eine Verlängerung und Änderung der Strecke wäre sicher nicht schlecht. Das würde das Rennen mal wieder im ganz neuen Licht erstrahlen lassen. Im Landschaftspark sogar im doppelten Sinne. Nur nicht das am Ende wieder alle meckern...


----------



## sinusitis (15. Februar 2011)

ebay" data-source="post: 8024643"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> Nicht das es hinterher wieder heisst ich will hier "Ärger machen", aber in 7 Jahren 222 Runden auf der Strecke fahren, sagt eigentlich weniger als gar nichts über eine gute Fahrtechnik aus, mit der man lange Treppen überspringen kann.
> 
> Aber eine Verlängerung und Änderung der Strecke wäre sicher nicht schlecht. Das würde das Rennen mal wieder im ganz neuen Licht erstrahlen lassen. Im Landschaftspark sogar im doppelten Sinne. Nur nicht das am Ende wieder alle meckern...



Für dich sind 222 Runden vielleicht nicht ganz so aussagekräftig. Aber ich kenne bald jede Wurzel dort.
Du nimmst wieder mal das Wort Treppe in den Mund. Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen das du 2010 gar nicht vor Ort warst. Denn ALLE DIE WIRKLICH dabei waren sprachen von einer Holzrampe. Und die ist auch von niemanden übersprungen worden, außer von dir im Traum. Wie die anderen auch schon festgestellt haben, kann man es dir nicht recht machen. Vielleicht kannst du ja in der Zeche Zollverein ein annähernd gutes Rennen organisieren lieber C.......n


----------



## ebay (16. Februar 2011)

sinusitis schrieb:


> Für dich sind 222 Runden vielleicht nicht ganz so aussagekräftig. Aber ich kenne bald jede Wurzel dort.
> Du nimmst wieder mal das Wort Treppe in den Mund. Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen das du 2010 gar nicht vor Ort warst. Denn ALLE DIE WIRKLICH dabei waren sprachen von einer Holzrampe. Und die ist auch von niemanden übersprungen worden, außer von dir im Traum. Wie die anderen auch schon festgestellt haben, kann man es dir nicht recht machen. Vielleicht kannst du ja in der Zeche Zollverein ein annähernd gutes Rennen organisieren lieber C.......n



Kann es sein das wir hier irgendwie und irgendwo an einander vorbei reden? Ich weiß absolut nicht was Du mir und uns mit der Treppe genau sagen möchtest? 

Einmal schreibst Du das Du so oft in Duisburg gefahren bist und dort unendlich viele Runden gedreht hast, wie wir hier lesen können. 



sinusitis schrieb:


> Da hast du auch recht * So eine Bratwurst wie ich die seit 2004 genau 222 Runden bei diesem Event gefahren ist*, sollten sie einen Kracher so wie du es anscheinend bist zur Seite stellen. So, jezt recherchier mal schön mit wem du hier postest. Wobei ich zu meiner Entschuldigung sagen muß das ich ein Jahr ausgesetzt habe.



Dann schreibst Du uns das Du die Treppe, die schon immer im Landschaftspark war und dort wohl auch immer bleiben wird, gar nichts kennst. Dabei wurde die Treppe in den ganzen Jahren immer gefahren. Nur letztes Jahr, lag dort etwas Holz drauf. 



sinusitis schrieb:


> Zum wiederholten male. WELCHE TREPPE ??????????????????
> Es gibt eine Stahltreppe, die leider nicht gefahren werden darf. Danach kommt eine HOLZRAMPE die jedes 10jährige Kind mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht herunterfahren würde. Vielleicht bin ich ja auch falsch gefahren oder habe abgekürzt *Eine Treppe habe ich aber leider nicht gesehen die gefahren werden mußte*,



Du wirst von mir hier nirgendwo einen Satz finden, wo ich mich über die Treppe beschwert habe. Sie gehört zu dem Rennen dazu, wie das ganze Stahlwerk. 

Wo bitte ist jetzt dein Problem mit der Treppe? Ich verstehe deine Aussage dazu einfach nicht. Fahr sie doch einfach runter und gut ist. Das ist doch ein MTB Rennen.


Du willst keine Treppe! Du willst eine wesentlich längere Strecke! Du willst keine Probleme beim überholen! Kann es sein das Du im Landschaftspark gar kein Mountainbike Rennen fahren möchtest sondern eine RTF?????


----------



## sinusitis (16. Februar 2011)

ebay" data-source="post: 8025921"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> Kann es sein das wir hier irgendwie und irgendwo an einander vorbei reden? Ich weiß absolut nicht was Du mir und uns mit der Treppe genau sagen möchtest?
> 
> Einmal schreibst Du das Du so oft in Duisburg gefahren bist und dort unendlich viele Runden gedreht hast, wie wir hier lesen können.
> 
> ...



Es geht hier um die Meinung der meisten Teilnehmer, das die Strecke zu kurz ist für die Masse der Aktiven die sich gleichzeitig auf dem  Parcour befinden. Mit dem überholen ist es genau das gleiche. Mich interessiert es überhaut wenn mann mich überholt. Aber ließ dir mal die Posting seit 2004 zum Thema überholen durch. Da gibt es Jahr für Jahr Ärger. Ich würde mich freuen wenn die Stahltreppe gefahren werden dürfte und die Bretter wieder runterkommen.


----------



## Delgado (16. Februar 2011)

Habt Ihr's bald?


----------



## sinusitis (16. Februar 2011)

Delgado schrieb:


> Habt Ihr's bald?



Ich hoffe schon


----------



## tedeschino (16. Februar 2011)

Die Lösung zur Streiterei ist ganz einfach.

Von diesem Rennen fern bleiben, 
sich dann etwas passendes suchen, da anmelden und alle, die mit diesem Rennen glücklich sind, ihre Ruhe lassen.

Unbegreiflich, daß wir jedes Jahr diese Diskussionen haben.

Ich gehe nicht zum Wendler Konzert, weil ich ihn ******** finde, aber deshalb heule ich mich nicht in den entsprechenden Foren aus.


----------



## ebay (16. Februar 2011)

Dann hat ja mal wieder jeder seine Meinung hier mitgeteilt. 

Warten wir mal ab wie es dieses Jahr wird. Eins darf nur nicht mehr passieren: Das Wetter von 2010. 

Wenn zwei Tage vor dem Rennen hier wieder verschiedene Teams kostenlose Startplätze anbieten, werde ich auch ein paar Runden mit euch drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (16. Februar 2011)

[edit]

zwecklos

[/edit]


----------



## Fairlady (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 

kennt jemand die vorraussichtliche Strecke? 
Oder wenn es die gleiche bleibt die alte?
Wir als 4er Team würden die Strecke gerne mal vorher besichtigen.

Evtl. kann man sich vorort treffen oder es schickt mir jemand einen Track fürs Garmin.

Gruß
Harald
[email protected]


----------



## md-hammer (17. Februar 2011)

Fairlady schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kennt jemand die vorraussichtliche Strecke?
> Oder wenn es die gleiche bleibt die alte?
> ...



Die vorraussichtliche Strecke kennt nur der Veranstalter. Vielleicht solltet ihr dort mal nachfragen.
Gruß Micha


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Februar 2011)

wusste der veranstalter in den letzten jahren vier wochen vor dem start wo entlang die entgültige strecke führt?


----------



## ebay (17. Februar 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> wusste der veranstalter in den letzten jahren vier wochen vor dem start wo entlang die entgültige strecke führt?



Letztes Jahr wusste der Veranstalter selbst drei Tage vor dem Rennen noch nicht wo die Strecke genau entlang führt. 



skyder schrieb:


> 3. Bunker u. Katakomben - Wir werden uns am Mittwoch die Situation vor Ort genau anschauen - und danach wird es eine Durchfahrt durch die Bunker  (eine oder mehrere) geben, oder auch nicht



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7406503&postcount=520

Schade das er sich solche wichtigen Punkte noch nicht mal eine Woche vor dem Rennen angesehen hat. So etwas kommt sehr gut an...


----------



## tedeschino (17. Februar 2011)

warum ist das denn so wichtig?


----------



## ebay (17. Februar 2011)

tedeschino schrieb:


> warum ist das denn so wichtig?



Dafür gibt es sehr viele verschiedene Gründe. 

Die wichtigen Gründe werde ich dir NICHT nennen, die musst Du selber rausfinden. 


Die unwichtigen sind: 

Weil es die Fahrer/Starter interessiert, wie man hier jedes Jahr immer wieder lesen kann. Jetzt kommst Du mir gleich vielleicht mit dem Argument "Es soll nicht auf der Strecke vor dem Rennen trainiert werden". Da würde ich dir sogar Recht geben. Aber es spricht nichts dagegen wenn der Fahrer/Starter schon mal in Gedanken die genaue Strecke durchgeht oder sie sich einfach vorher mal in Ruhe anschaut. 

Dazu kommt, dass so eine schlechte Planung sehr unprofessionell wirkt. Besonders bei wichtigen Entscheidern. (Den Punkt kannst Du von mir aus auch mit nach oben zu den wichtigen Punkten packen)


----------



## klmp77 (17. Februar 2011)

mir ist das wurscht, mir reicht es kurz vor dem start zu wissen wo es lang gehen soll. ich habe ja auch nicht jeden meter einer marathon-strecke auf dem schirm.


----------



## tedeschino (18. Februar 2011)

ebay" data-source="post: 8032019"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es sehr viele verschiedene Gründe.
> 
> Die wichtigen Gründe werde ich dir NICHT nennen, die musst Du selber rausfinden.
> 
> ...



Stimmt,
vor Wetter, St Wendel oder Sundern holen wir  uns auch den Streckenplan Wochen im Voraus, damit wir Mittelfeldfahrer auch ordentlich Sekunden einsparen.
Anscheinend bist Du nicht nur ein ausgezeichneter Veranstalter, sondern auch noch eine richtig professionelle Rennfeile von der wir alle noch ordentlich lernen können.
Dann gebe ich Dir natürlich Recht, diese Info müsstest Du natürlich schon jetzt haben.
Schade, daß Du uns nicht von Deinen genialen Ideen partizipieren lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyder (18. Februar 2011)

ebay" data-source="post: 8018668"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> Es gibt einiges was man besser machen kann. Das werde ich hier jetzt ganz sicher nicht aufzählen, damit Skyder es hinterher nachmacht.
> 
> Die größte Kritik ist der Preis. Der ist jedes Jahr rapide gestiegen und für Duisburger Verhältnisse einfach mehr als dreist. Wir sind in Duisburg und nicht in München. Das darf man nicht vergessen. (München ist jetzt sogar preiswerter als Duisburg, weil in München die ganze Verpflegung mit drin ist, was in Duisburg extra teuer dazu bezhalt werden muss).
> 
> ...



Lieber eBay , 

Da Du ja wohl zu den Topveranstaltern gehörst, viele Entscheider, BOS Kräfte, Stadtbedienstete und sonstige wichtige Leute in Duisburg kennst-- alles wesentlich besser und vor allem zum halben Preis organisieren kannst, frage ich mich in der Tat, warum Du nicht vor Jahren selbst ein zweites 24h Rennen - evtl. sogar im Landschaftspark organisierst? Ich würde das wirklich begrüßen, denn wir könnten ganz sicher viel von Dir lernen....

Gruß

Stephan Salscheider
Veranstalter der MountainBike 24h der Stadtwerke Duisburg


----------



## ebay (18. Februar 2011)

Lieber Skyder da liegst Du leider falsch. 

Also sei so nett und verbreite hier keine Gerüchte und Lügen, denn die könnten dir einige Probleme bereiten.


----------



## ebay (18. Februar 2011)

tedeschino schrieb:


> Stimmt,
> vor Wetter, St Wendel oder Sundern holen wir  uns auch den Streckenplan Wochen im Voraus, damit wir Mittelfeldfahrer auch ordentlich Sekunden einsparen.



Da Du ja hier unser Rennexperte bist, kannst Du mir ja auch sagen, wie Du aus Wetter, St. Wendel und Sundern (alles Marathons) ein Rundstrecken Rennen machst, bei dem Du in 24 Stunden dauernd die gleiche Strecke fährst. 

Ich glaube eine Rennpfeife ist eher jemand anders. Und sei so nett und beleidige hier keinen Personen. Das bringt am Ende nur Probleme.


----------



## tedeschino (18. Februar 2011)

Es gibt in diesem Thread nur einen der ein großes Problem hat.
Habe auch nicht behauptet, dass es Rundstrecken Rennen sind, oder?
Es ist nur völliger Quark, den Streckenplan Monate vorher zu fordern. 
Wer mit einem anonymen Profil versucht schlechte Stimmung aufkommen zu lassen, braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn ihm Wind entgegen bläst.
Was meinst Du wie das hier bei den lokalen Teams an kommt?

Aber alles gar kein Problem, wenn wir Dich bald als Veranstalter und auf einem Treppenplatz sehen, dann höre wir Dir sicherlich sehr gerne zu.
Bis jetzt ist es nur heisse Luft.


----------



## Skyder (18. Februar 2011)

ebay" data-source="post: 8032546"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> Lieber Skyder da liegst Du leider falsch.
> 
> Also sei so nett und verbreite hier keine Gerüchte und Lügen, denn die könnten dir einige Probleme bereiten.



Lieber Ebay,

ich glaube, dass ich ganz genau weiß - wann ich Probleme bekommen kann, und wann nicht - wie schon erwähnt - freue ich mich darauf, wenn Du - oder die Gruppierung oder Mr. Unbekannt eine tollen Veranstaltung im Landschaftspark organisieren - ich werde mich dann auf jeden Fall -mindestens - im Achter Team anmelden und schauen, was ich zukünftig besser und günstiger machen kann. Versprochen.

Ende und Aus(oder wie nennt man das...) bzw. zurück in den Winterschlaf

skyder


----------



## kerthor (18. Februar 2011)

Ihr habt Probleme!

Ich bin jetzt 4x mit gefahren und fand die Veranstaltung immer OK.
Es gibt zwar immer Kleiningkeiten die verbessert werden können aber im großen und ganzen hat Skyder einen guten Job gemacht bis auf die beziehungen zum Wettergott.

Was allerdings viele ärgert ist das:

das Event immer teurer wird 109. 
die Strecke immer harmloser wird. *MTB Rennen*
man sich fast 1 Jahr vor dem Rennen anmelden muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md-hammer (18. Februar 2011)

kerthor schrieb:


> Ihr habt Probleme!
> 
> Ich bin jetzt 4x mit gefahren und fand die Veranstaltung immer OK.
> Es gibt zwar immer Kleiningkeiten die verbessert werden können aber im großen und ganzen hat Skyder einen guten Job gemacht bis auf die beziehungen zum Wettergott.
> ...



Es gibt schlimmeres


----------



## Toblerone (18. Februar 2011)

gehts noch?
Wollen wir uns hier bekriegen oder die Zeit bis zum Rennen mit niveauvollen Diskussionen verkürzen?
Ich bin für letzteres und alle das Rennen nicht mitfahren, sollen draussen bleiben!


----------



## wogru (18. Februar 2011)

Skyder schrieb:


> Lieber Ebay,
> 
> ich glaube, dass ich ganz genau weiß - wann ich Probleme bekommen kann, und wann nicht - wie schon erwähnt - freue ich mich darauf, wenn Du - oder die Gruppierung oder Mr. Unbekannt eine tollen Veranstaltung im Landschaftspark organisieren - ich werde mich dann auf jeden Fall -mindestens - im Achter Team anmelden und schauen, was ich zukünftig besser und günstiger machen kann. Versprochen.
> 
> ...



Ist in deinem Achter Team noch ein Platz frei ? Ich würde da gerne mitfahren !!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Februar 2011)

Toblerone schrieb:


> gehts noch?
> Wollen wir uns hier bekriegen oder die Zeit bis zum Rennen mit niveauvollen Diskussionen verkürzen?
> Ich bin für letzteres und alle das Rennen nicht mitfahren, sollen draussen bleiben!


 
Ich habe in den letzten Jahre - so wie ALLE anderen auch - nicht erkannt, dass es in der Diskussion um Niveau ging. 

Wenn die Orga schlecht und der Preis zu hoch ist, warum ist das Rennen dann immer sofort innerhalb weniger Stunden ausgebucht? 

Ich war 3x dabei und habe die Veranstaltung genossen.
Dabei ging es mir nicht um die anspruchvollste, kaum von einem Hobbyfahrer zu bewältigende Strecke, bei der man Brems- und Schaltpunkte vorher auswendig lernen und trainieren muß. (Wenn Ihr trainiert, fahrt Ihr immer die gleiche Strecke oder schaut Ihr euch die Trainingsstrecken vom Wochenende in der Woche vorher zu Fuß an?)
Reist einfach Freitag an! 1-2 Runden sollten reichen, die wichtigsten Punkte wieder zu erkennen. 

Das Gesamterlebnis auf der Veranstaltung und in der eigenen Gruppe, erfahren der eigenen Grenzen (Schlafdefizit, anderer Rhytmus, Gruppe auf engstem Raum) war für mich das Highlight.

Wenn jemand einen GPS Track braucht, schaue ich gern mal nach (PN reicht.)
Alle Iphone Besitzer können sich auch in diversen YOUTUBE Videos die Strecke direkt aufs Rad holen und dann abfahrend abgleichen. 

Ich wünsche alle Teilnehmern 2011 viel Spaß und viele unfallfrei Rennkilometer.

Haut rein
Der Roudy


----------



## Fairlady (18. Februar 2011)

Mann,

das geht ja ab hier 

wir als 4er Team würden aber trotzdem gerne im Voraus die ungefähre Strecke kennen damit man das Training ein bischen darauf abstimmt 
In bezug auf  evtl. Anstiege etc.
Ich denke mal die Profis machen es auch nicht anders.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Februar 2011)

Ich habe auch gedacht, sein Leben auf das genau Streckenprofil anpassen zu müssen, ist der Schlüssel zu Sieg.

Pustekuche.

2010 habe ich meine Kilometer entweder Nachts auf dem Hardtail oder am Wochenende auf dem Enduro gemacht.

Lerne:

Trotz Entbehrungen zu lächeln
Immer lustig zu sein und andere zum lachen zu bringen
Nachts radfahren
lange radfahren
äußere Einflüsse zu ignorieren wenn du sie nicht ändern kannst
aufstehen und radfahren, wenn jemand es fordert
3 Tage zu akzeptieren, das nur einer das Team leiten kann 
Wir haben Teams scheitern sehen, weil jeder eine neue Idee zur Taktik hatte, weil es zu kalt, nass, warm, staubig etc war.
Wir fahren nur mit Teamkapitän, haben Wechseln etc. vorher festgelegt. Änderungen nimmt nur der Kapitän vor, die Anweisungen wurden befolgt (angenehm, wenn man den Kopf von sowas frei hat und nur treten muss)
Ich bin 2010 die Stunde vor dem Abbruch gefahren - es war die geilste Stunde des Rennens. Ich habe JEDEN Meter genossen und alle meine Mitfahrer wären das Rennen unter den Bedingungen auch zuende gefahren. Wenn wir uns entscheiden zu fahren, fahren wir auch zuende. PUNKT


----------



## tedeschino (18. Februar 2011)

Fairlady schrieb:


> Mann,
> 
> das geht ja ab hier
> 
> ...



Hallo,

orientiert Euch an den vergangenen Strecken. Viel mehr Anstiege kann man auf dem Gelände eh nicht mehr rein holen.


----------



## eddy 1 (18. Februar 2011)

schön das sich skyder wieder eingelogt hat

am besten wäre es doch eh wenn die strecke erst bei der fahrer-besprechung bekannt gegeben wird!

eine veranstaltung unter dem namen ebay aufziehen

duisburg ist schön und gut
und inzwischen weiß man ja das es eher eine technisch weniger anspruchsvolle strecke ist (Todesstufen)

also wer fahrtechnisch besser drauf ist ,kann es ja auch billiger haben
es wird doch keiner gezwungen.


----------



## sunny1766 (18. Februar 2011)

Zum Streckenverlauf im letzten Jahr.
Man sollte nicht vergessen das im letzten Jahr das Loveparade Unglück war und die Stadt Duisburg auf jegliches Risiko sehr empfindlich reagiert hat und der Streckenverlauf von der Stadt bis kurz vor Schluss nicht sicher war!!!! 
Freue mich auf die Veranstaltung mit neuem Veranstalter und werde mich dann genüsslich an den negativen Aspekten dieses Veranstalters rumnörgelen.


----------



## ebay (18. Februar 2011)

Meine und unsere Meinung habt ihr gelesen. Damit stehen wir absolut nicht alleine da, wie wir Ã¼berall hÃ¶ren kÃ¶nnen. 

Hier wurde auch wieder das eigentlich Hauptproblem angesprochen, dass die meisten Leute stÃ¶rt. 



kerthor schrieb:


> Was allerdings viele Ã¤rgert ist das:
> 
> das Event immer teurer wird 109â¬.
> die Strecke immer harmloser wird. *MTB Rennen*
> man sich fast 1 Jahr vor dem Rennen anmelden muss.




Aber, das Forum und der Bike Sport ist nicht zum streiten da. 

Jetzt zitiere ich mich mal selbst. Das konntet ihr von mir in den letzten Tagen hier lesen. 

ebay" data-source="post: 8018668"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> Allerdings mÃ¶chte ich hier jetzt auch nicht den Thread und das diesjÃ¤hrige Rennen kaputt reden. Ich/wir freuen uns genauso wie ihr auf das Rennen dieses Jahr. Auch wenn wir jetzt einmal Pause machen.
> 
> Deswegen wÃ¼rde ich sagen: back to topic!




und das auch 

ebay" data-source="post: 8022174"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> Radsport und Mountainbike ist fÃ¼r 99,99% von uns Sport und SpaÃ. Wir verdienen damit alle kein Geld. Nicht das irgendwo noch der Gedanke aufkommt ich oder unsere Gruppe die sich um das Rennen bemÃ¼ht wÃ¼rde damit Geld verdienen. Das ist auf gar keinen Fall so. Wir haben alle, genauso wie ihr, ganz andere Jobs im tÃ¤glichen Leben.
> 
> Das Rennen in Duisburg ist super. Wir sind genauso wie in MÃ¼nchen von Anfang an dabei gewesen und das soll auch weiterhin so bleiben.
> 
> ...




Schade ist, dass danach bestimmte Personen wieder extra Punkte zum streiten suchen und sich in diesem Thread unter verschiedenen Namen anmelden und GerÃ¼chte streuen.


Jetzt noch einmal zum Abschluss fÃ¼r Skyder (er hat es auch detailliert per PN bekommen und ich habe mich sachlich per PN mit ihm ausgetauscht) und fÃ¼r alle anderen Schreiber und Leser hier: 

Ich oder unsere Bike Gruppe wird das Rennen niemals ausrichten oder veranstalten. Das wurde hier im Forum (nicht nur in diesem Thread) schon mehrmals und damit oft genug geschrieben. Wir wÃ¼rden uns nur freuen, wenn es in eine fÃ¼r alle Biker optimale Richtung gelenkt wird. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wenn jemand jemals eine andere Aussage von mir gelesen hat, dann mÃ¶chte er sie bitte hier zitieren und keine falschen Aussagen in diesem Bezug treffen. 


Also sage ich jetzt noch einmal, Back to Topic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## super Jost (8. März 2011)

*.*


----------



## super Jost (8. März 2011)

*.*


----------



## zonuk (9. März 2011)

*SUCHE STARTPLATZ (SOLO)*
Da ich von 2010 noch einen Rechnung mit der Strecke offen habe  (Rennabruch) und ich dieses Jahr kein Glück bei der Anmeldung hatte  suche ich auf diesem Wege einen Solo-Startplatz für die staubisten 24h 2011
Also falls jemand aus irgendwelchen Gründen einen Startplatz hat, diesen aber aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht wahrnehmen kann, oder wenn hier jemand irgendjemanden kennt...bitte einen pn an mich. 
Danke


----------



## yellow-faggin (19. März 2011)

Wir (Milf Hunter) sind dieses Jahr im 4er Team auch wieder dabei und ich spreche wahrscheinlich für Alle das wir nur auf besseres Wetter als 2010 hoffen.
Der Dusch-LKW letztes Jahr war einsame Spitze und ist hoffentlich auch dieses Jahr wieder dabei und auch länger mit warmen Wasser 

Und um die Diskussion hier noch einmal aufzugreifen,
ich persönlich glaube das das 24h Rennen in Duisburg gar nicht den Anspruch auf technisch anspruchsvoll erhebt, geht bei den Streckengegebenheiten auch einfach nicht!
Wenn man aber sieht wer sich alles im 4er oder 8er Team auf der Strecke befindet ist die aktuelle Strecke schon anspruchsvoll genug, da müssen nicht i-welche selbsternannten Fahrtechnikexperten noch die Befahrung der Stahltreppe fordern 

Die Betontreppe selber war in den letzten Jahren schon immer "DER" Unfallschwerpunkt, wodurch das Rennen teilweise umgeleitet werden musste, da würde die zusätzliche Stahltreppe nicht grade förderlich wirken!

Und wem es zu teuer ist oder wer die Strecke nicht mag, der soll sich halt einfach nicht anmelden und wer eh nicht fährt oder angemeldet ist brauch auch nicht zu meckern, meine Meinung 

Gruß Dennis


----------



## kleinbiker (19. März 2011)

Hallo,

so richtig kann ich die Diskussion um die Strecke nicht nachvollziehen. Natürlich lieben wir MTBler Singletrails und schöne Downhills. Aber wir fahren hier nun mal im Landschaftspark Nord am Rande einer Großstadt. Da ist das nun mal nur schwer möglich zu realisieren, zumal auch noch Genehmigungs- und Sicherheitsaspekte eine Rolle spielen.

Wenn ich mir dann mal ansehe, wie die Strecke aussieht (selbst bei guten Wetterbedingungen) nachdem da ca. 400 Teams 24h im Kreis und damit ca. 25.000 mal die gleichen Passagen befahren haben, speziell in den Anbremszonen, ist das schon recht abenteuerlich. Man denke auch mal an die vielen Überrundungen. Auf schmalen Single-Trails wäre das fast ausgeschlossen, so wie auf der Treppen-Zufahrt.

Wenn die Strecke zu anspruchsvoll wäre, könnten viele Hobby-Fahrer diese auch nicht mehr so ohne weiteres gefahrlos befahren.

Nachts, wenn die Müdigkeit kommt und die Konzentration nachlässt, insbesondere bei den Solisten, darf die Strecke auch nicht zu anspruchsvoll sein.

Fazit: Ich fand die Strecke in den letzten Jahren absolut angemessen!


Trotzdem habe ich ein kleinen wenig Kritik, an der Skyder vielleicht noch etwas arbeiten könnte:

Ich wünsche mir ein paar mehr Duschen und Toiletten, da die Wege teilweise recht lang sind, und für die vielen Biker kaum ausreichen. Bei uns hat sich z.B. nach dem Rennen kaum einer geduscht, obwohl das bitter nötig gewesen wäre, weil keiner so lange anstehen wollte für teils nur lauwarme Duschen.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## CC-Freak (20. März 2011)

kleinbiker schrieb:


> Wenn die Strecke zu anspruchsvoll wäre, könnten viele Hobby-Fahrer diese auch nicht mehr so ohne weiteres gefahrlos befahren.
> 
> Nachts, wenn die Müdigkeit kommt und die Konzentration nachlässt, insbesondere bei den Solisten, darf die Strecke auch nicht zu anspruchsvoll sein.
> 
> ...



No Risk no Fun


----------



## yellow-faggin (20. März 2011)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> No Risk no Fun



Ach das ist doch einfach nur dumm so eine Aussage, solange sie denn ernst gemeint war 

Beim Rennen in Duisburg sind halt nicht nur absolute Ausnahmekönner am Werk, zumindestens führen sich hier einige so auf, 
sondern zu einem großen Teil Hobbyfahrer oder auch Leute die das 1. Mal auf einem MTB sitzen und sich einfach im 4er oder 8er-Team einer Herausforderung stellen wollen!

Wenn da die Strecke auch nur ansatzweise so schwer wäre wie es hier viele fordern, könnte man wegen der ganzen Unterbrechungen durch Notärzte oder Krankenwagen das Rennen gleich ganz neutralisieren!


----------



## schlagamel (21. März 2011)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Wenn da die Strecke auch nur ansatzweise so schwer wäre wie es hier viele fordern, könnte man wegen der ganzen Unterbrechungen durch Notärzte oder Krankenwagen das Rennen gleich ganz neutralisieren!



Das glaube ich wiederum nicht. Jeder Starter hat eine ganz spezifische, persönliche "Risikoschwelle". Dass heißt, er passt sein Fahrverhalten der Strecke an - vor allem unterbewusst. 

Empirisch bewiesen ist dieses zum Beispiel durch die Tatsache, dass immer nach der Einführung von neuen Sicherheitssystemen in der Automobilbranche (Gurt, ABS, etc.) die Unfall- und Opferzahlen nach unten gehen. Nach relativ kurzer Zeit sind diese aber wieder auf dem alten Wert von vor der Einführung des entsprechenden Systemes. Begründung: Durch das neue System fühlen sich die Fahrer sicherer, so dass sie etwas riskanter (schneller) fahren können als früher um auf ihr persönliches Risikolevel zu kommen.

Zurück zum Biken:
In Finale Ligure ist die Strecke sehr viel anspruchsvoller als in Duisburg. Und da sind die Anfänger auch nicht ständig gestürzt. Sie sind einfach langsamer gefahren.


----------



## Schwitte (21. März 2011)

Die 24h von Duisburg sind ein Jedermannrenen, ein fettes Bike-Event im Pott und das ist auch gut so und so soll es auch bleiben!  Für überambitionierte nach Platz schreiende Vollprofis, oder solche die meinen sie wären es, ist diese Veranstaltung evtl. nicht das Richtige. Da gibt es genug Alternativen sich auf "männergerechtem" Geläuf auszutoben. 
  Seitens der Streckenposten / des Veranstalters dürfte bei rücksichtloser Fahrweise solcher Spezies meinetwegen auch gerne härter durchgegriffen werden.

  Zum Thema Strecke: Auch ich habe hier in einem anderen 24h-Rennen-Thread am 2010er-Streckenverlauf rum genörgelt. Denke (hoffe) 2011 wird sich der Streckenverlauf etwas ändern. 
  Die lange Treppe ist Geschichte, ein fahrerisches Highlite war sie noch nie, also Schwamm drüber.
  Der Landschaftspark ist groß, da gibt es schon noch ein paar nette Ecken. Hoffe Stephan Salscheider und seine Jungs finden sie und bekommet sie auch genehmigt.

  Ansonsten....freue mich auf ein fettes 24h-Event 2011, man sieht sich!

  Gruß Schwitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC-Freak (21. März 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Für überambitionierte nach Platz schreiende Vollprofis, oder solche die meinen sie wären es, ist diese Veranstaltung evtl. nicht das Richtige. Da gibt es genug Alternativen sich auf "männergerechtem" Geläuf auszutoben.



Ja und er Witz an der Sache ist dass, genau diese pseudo Vollprofis sich dann auch auf die Fresse legen.

Ich fahre das 24h Rennen nicht zum ersten mal deswegen schon öfters erlebt man fährt die Abfahrt runter und das nicht gerade langsam und da meint einer mich überholen zu müssen am anschließend sich unten in der Hecke zu zerlegen  oder diese Person schleicht dann auf dem kleinen Blatt Monteschlako hoch.


----------



## Jäggi (21. März 2011)

Die 24h Stunden von Duisburg sind immer noch ein RENNEN. Wer sich also von überholenden Fahrern gestört fühlt, sollte ebenfalls überlegen, ob er sich auf der richtigen Veranstaltung befindet.

Grundsätzlich sollten alle Fahrer Rücksicht aufeinander nehmen - die Schnelleren auf die Langsameren, aber eben auch umgekehrt.

Ich denke Rücksichtslosigkeit ist kein grundsätzliches Problem, sondern es gibt immer Einzelne, die sich daneben benehmen. Und andere, die wiederum gerne verallgemeinern.

In diesem Zusammenhang habe ich selbst häufig wahrgenommen, dass die individuelle Einschätzung von schnell, langsam, eng oder weit sich sehr stark unterscheidet - je nachdem auf welchem Sattel man eben sitzt.


----------



## wogru (24. März 2011)

Ach Leute, diese dummen Diskussionen über das Rennen in Duisburg. Also mal ehrlich, die meisten gehen doch da hin weil es eine nette Veranstaltung ist bei der man Freunde und Unbekannte trifft, die man selten sieht oder nur hier aus dem Forum mit ihrem Nick kennt. Das Rennen an sich ist doch eher Nebensache, wenigstens habe ich in vielen Gesprächen während der Veranstaltung als auch vor und nachher raushören können, bzw. mehr Mittel zum Zweck. 
Jeder der sich in Duisburg anmeldet weiß was ihn erwartet, angefangen beim Platzmangel im Fahrerlager über die sanitären Einrichtungen bis zur leichten Streckenführung die nicht unbedingt für MTB´s geschaffen ist. Es wird ja niemand gezwungen sich anzumelden, aber jedes Jahr kommen wir wieder und jedes Jahr gibt es die gleichen Diskussionen hier. 
Nach dem Rennen gibt es Lob für den Veranstalter, dass er es wieder geschafft hat eine tolle Veranstaltung durchzuziehen und dann kommen die ewigen Nörgler !! 
Ich freue mich auf das Rennen, ich freue mich auf Freunde die ich bei dem Rennen erst kennengelernt habe und ich freue mich auf die vielen Leute die ich kennen lernen werde. Ich freue mich Skyder und sein Team zu treffen und das sie trotz aller Arbeit an dem Wochenende Zeit haben ein Schwätzchen zu halten. Und alle die hier nörgeln und meinen sie könnten alles besser ... die können mich mal kreuzweise !!


----------



## CC-Freak (24. März 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> Ach Leute, diese dummen Diskussionen über das Rennen in Duisburg. Also mal ehrlich, die meisten gehen doch da hin weil es eine nette Veranstaltung ist bei der man Freunde und Unbekannte trifft, die man selten sieht oder nur hier aus dem Forum mit ihrem Nick kennt. Das Rennen an sich ist doch eher Nebensache, wenigstens habe ich in vielen Gesprächen während der Veranstaltung als auch vor und nachher raushören können, bzw. mehr Mittel zum Zweck.
> Jeder der sich in Duisburg anmeldet weiß was ihn erwartet, angefangen beim Platzmangel im Fahrerlager über die sanitären Einrichtungen bis zur leichten Streckenführung die nicht unbedingt für MTB´s geschaffen ist. Es wird ja niemand gezwungen sich anzumelden, aber jedes Jahr kommen wir wieder und jedes Jahr gibt es die gleichen Diskussionen hier.
> Nach dem Rennen gibt es Lob für den Veranstalter, dass er es wieder geschafft hat eine tolle Veranstaltung durchzuziehen und dann kommen die ewigen Nörgler !!
> Ich freue mich auf das Rennen, ich freue mich auf Freunde die ich bei dem Rennen erst kennengelernt habe und ich freue mich auf die vielen Leute die ich kennen lernen werde. Ich freue mich Skyder und sein Team zu treffen und das sie trotz aller Arbeit an dem Wochenende Zeit haben ein Schwätzchen zu halten. Und alle die hier nörgeln und meinen sie könnten alles besser ... die können mich mal kreuzweise !!


----------



## klmp77 (24. März 2011)

trotzdem fand ich den holzbalken vor dem bordstein auf der emscherstraße ridikulös.


----------



## exto (25. März 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf das Rennen, ich freue mich auf Freunde die ich bei dem Rennen erst kennengelernt habe und ich freue mich auf die vielen Leute die ich kennen lernen werde.



Vielleicht hast du ja Lust, dich Ende Mai schon mal einzugrooven. Ein Paar von den üblichen Verdächtigen werden da am Alfsee antreten. Sieht von den Rahmenbedingungen her sehr nett aus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (27. März 2011)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> sondern zu einem großen Teil Hobbyfahrer oder auch Leute die das *1. Mal auf einem MTB sitzen *



sorry aber danach die strecke auszurichten ist ein wenig

deswegen gibt es doch auch nur in duisburg so viele stürze
ich bin bis jetzt nur in duisburg und limburg angetreten
und die unterschiede der strecke sind schon extrem
in limburg musste ich einen sturz ansehen
in duisburg inerhalb 30min an den todesstufen 5 ,komischerweise alles fullys

und trotzdem freue ich mich auf duisburg 
aber etwas spassiger wäre mir die strecke einfach lieber fahre halt eher mtb


----------



## apoptygma (27. März 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du ja Lust, dich Ende Mai schon mal einzugrooven. Ein Paar von den üblichen Verdächtigen werden da am Alfsee antreten. Sieht von den Rahmenbedingungen her sehr nett aus..



Ja hier "aufzeig"



@wogru: Ja, auf einen netten weiteren Plausch spätestens in Duisburg


----------



## wogru (27. März 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du ja Lust, dich Ende Mai schon mal einzugrooven. Ein Paar von den üblichen Verdächtigen werden da am Alfsee antreten. Sieht von den Rahmenbedingungen her sehr nett aus..



Irgendetwas hatte ich Ende Mai vor, weiß nur nicht mehr was ... wo ist eigentlich mein Terminkalender  Aber wenn ich Zeit gehabt hätte, wäre ich schon angemeldet.


----------



## Schwitte (20. Mai 2011)

Mal eine Frage zur Strategie bei einem 4er-Team.

Sind am überlegen, die Nacht mal zu teilen, also quasi als zwei 2er-Teams zu fahren. Hintergrund: längere Ruhepausen. 
Könnte funktionieren, da wir zwei relativ starke Fahrer im Team haben, die problemlos die zweite anstrengende Nachthälfte im 2er-Wechsel und dann tagsüber auch direkt wieder an den normalen 4er-Wechselrhythmus anschließen könnten.

Nicht jeder fährt bei uns im Team um 3:00 gerne mit dem MTB im Kreis, vor allem nicht gleich schnell, somit der Gedanke 2011 mal anders zu wechseln.

Hat wer schon mal so einen Wechselrhythmus gefahren?

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## klmp77 (20. Mai 2011)

ich werde dir doch jetzt nicht unsere strategie verraten!


----------



## Schwitte (20. Mai 2011)

Och komm, ich sag es auch keinem weiter.....

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Boono (20. Mai 2011)

Also ich weiß ja nicht was eure Ansprüche sind bzw. wo ihr gedenkt am Ende zu landen. 
Aber ich denke, wenns wirklich vorne rein gehen soll, dann würd ich diese Strategie nicht fahren. Wir sind letztes Jahr eigentlich recht erfolgreich mit dem Wechseln nach 2 bzw. in der Nacht 3 Runden gefahren.
Kommt jetzt natürlich auch darauf an, wie stark die Leistungsunterschiede bei euch im Team sind...


Also meiner Meinung nach ist das für die 2 die in der Nacht soviel ackern müssen nicht wirklich gut, weils enorm viel Kraft und konzentration kostet was dann am nächsten Tag hintenraus fehlt.

Aber ich mein probieren kann mans ja mal, und wenn die Zeiten nicht passen, fährt man halt wieder ne andere Strategie.


Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## wogru (20. Mai 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zur Strategie bei einem 4er-Team.
> 
> Sind am überlegen, die Nacht mal zu teilen, also quasi als zwei 2er-Teams zu fahren. Hintergrund: längere Ruhepausen.
> Könnte funktionieren, da wir zwei relativ starke Fahrer im Team haben, die problemlos die zweite anstrengende Nachthälfte im 2er-Wechsel und dann tagsüber auch direkt wieder an den normalen 4er-Wechselrhythmus anschließen könnten.
> ...



Den Wechselrhythmus hat unser Team 2 Jahre lang durchgezogen. Die längere Ruhepause die man dadurch hat war recht angenehm weil man tatsächlich in der Tiefschlafphase war. D.h. wenn man die erste Nachthälfte gefahren ist und in der zweiten die anderen dran waren. Durch die Moderation am Monte Schlacko kommt man in der ersten Nachthälfte (je nach dem wo man das Fahrerlager aufgeschlagen hat) nicht wirklich zum Schlafen und fährt dann besser. Überhaupt haben wir das 4er in 2 2er-Teams geteilt und dann alle 1,5 - 2 Stunden komplett gewechselt, dann hat man genug Zeit für Massage, Essen und Expo-Gelände .


----------



## Boono (20. Mai 2011)

Mhh das find ich schon recht beeindruckend... 
Denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen mehr als 3 Runden am Stück vollgas zu gehen und das auch halten zu können.
Und ich mein im Vierer/Achter gibts ja nix anderes als max. Leistung wenn man auf der Strecke ist.

Und bei uns hat sich das nach 2 Runden wechseln letztes Jahr eigentlich ganz gut funktioniert. Und für die Top 10 hats ja auch gereicht.


Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Schwitte (20. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Infos.

Bisher sind wir stur unsere zwei Runden am Stück gefahren, nachts 3 Runden im 4er-Team. 
So richtig erholt, bzw. geschlafen hat dabei niemand. 

Wir haben zwei "Nachtmenschen" im Team, die kontinuierlich hervorragende Rundenzeiten abliefern, egal ob dunkel oder hell, somit der Gedanke aus dem 4er-Team nachts zwei 2er-Teams zu machen.

Ich glaube wir werden es dieses Jahr mal so angehen, einfach mal probieren. Wir sind eigentlich so mehr die Marathonfahrer, nicht unbedingt auf einer Runde schnell. Wenn wir Plätze gut gemacht haben, dann in der zweiten Rennhälfte, meist in den letzten Stunden.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Mai 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zur Strategie bei einem 4er-Team.
> 
> Sind am überlegen, die Nacht mal zu teilen, also quasi als zwei 2er-Teams zu fahren. Hintergrund: längere Ruhepausen.
> Könnte funktionieren, da wir zwei relativ starke Fahrer im Team haben, die problemlos die zweite anstrengende Nachthälfte im 2er-Wechsel und dann tagsüber auch direkt wieder an den normalen 4er-Wechselrhythmus anschließen könnten.
> ...



Wir sind am Tag 3er Turns gefahren und haben zur Nacht auf 2 x 2er Teams mit 3er Turn gewechselt. Für uns war es auch im dritten Jahr das Optimum und hat für Platz 16 gereicht.
Das Pause Team kriegt einfach mal für den Endspurt den Kopf frei und kann etwas zum liegen kommen.


----------



## wogru (23. Mai 2011)

Boono schrieb:


> Mhh das find ich schon recht beeindruckend...
> Denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen mehr als 3 Runden am Stück vollgas zu gehen und das auch halten zu können.
> Und ich mein im Vierer/Achter gibts ja nix anderes als max. Leistung wenn man auf der Strecke ist.
> 
> ...



Wir haben das 4er-Team in 2 2er geteilt. Wenn du dann nur eine oder 2 Runden am Stück fährst kannst du Vollgas geben. 

Was übrigens auch nicht verkehrt war, ein Campingstuhl in der Wechselzone zum Erholen !! Die Sitzmöglichkeiten dort sind recht mager und es ist sehr angenehm die Beine zu entlasten.


----------



## KONI-DU (23. Mai 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> ...  ein Campingstuhl in der Wechselzone zum Erholen !!



könnte eng werden, wenn das jeder macht


----------



## Schwitte (24. Mai 2011)

Stimmt, wird verdammt eng.

Auch immer wieder ein Diskusitionspunkt bei unserem Trüppchen, die richtige Vorbereitung. Speziell was die letzten Wochen vor dem Rennen angeht, variieren die Meinung doch extrem.
Einige würden schon fast gerne ein kpl. 24h-Rennen simulieren, so mein Eindruck.

Ich persönlich baue jetzt mehrere kurze Sprints mit ein, um das Lückenzufahren zu üben, fahre ein 18km-Ründchen ein- oder zweimal die Woche auf Zeit, quäle mich mit Kaltstarts, ansonsten alles wie gehabt.

Nur die letzte Woche vor dem Rennen bin ich permanent ratlos, wie diese optimal zu gestalten ist. Tipps?

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Mai 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Stimmt, wird verdammt eng.
> 
> Auch immer wieder ein Diskusitionspunkt bei unserem Trüppchen, die richtige Vorbereitung. Speziell was die letzten Wochen vor dem Rennen angeht, variieren die Meinung doch extrem.
> Einige würden schon fast gerne ein kpl. 24h-Rennen simulieren, so mein Eindruck.
> ...


 
Deine gesamte Vorbereitung wird vorher abgeschlossen sein.

Ich war vor dem Rennen immer eine Woche auf Sylt.
Extrem suboptimal, aber im Gegensatz zu kurzen Rennen über 0-6h finde ich es wichtig perfekt erholt und gut gelaunt beim Rennen aufzutauchen.
Bei uns waren vor der letzten Woche immer alle Planungen abgeschlossen. In der letzten Woche habe ich 1-2 lockere GA1 Runden mit dem Leihfahrrad eingelegt (Sylt rauf und runter)- ggf. etwas Schwimmen und Beachvolleyball.


----------



## Schwitte (24. Mai 2011)

So, oder so ähnlich (nur nicht auf Sylt *grins*) habe ich es bisher ebenfalls gehandhabt.
Was ich vorher versäumt habe, oder meine es versäumt zu haben, kann ich in der letzten Woche(n) nicht aufholen.

Wichtiger ist für mich, halbwegs entspannt und ausgeruht anzureisen, bzw. am Start zu stehen. Lege den Fokus in der letzten Woche mehr auf die optimale Ausrüstung und Versorgung, bringt mir mehr als noch irgendwelche ausmärgelnden Trainingseinheiten einzulegen.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## wogru (25. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mit der Ruhephase vor dem Rennen schon begonnen, bis August bin ich dann gut erholt und kann es krachen lassen


----------



## Medic-BHD (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Suche noch ein 4er oder 8er Team wo ich vielleicht Mitfahren könnte/dürfte?

Wer was hat kann sich ja vielleicht mal melden.

MfG


----------



## Tobi_Tobsen (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe für das 24 H Rennen in Duisburg einen Einzelstarterplatz abzugeben.
Preis oder sonstige Infos findet ihr auf der Homepage.
Wer Interesse hat bitte per PN melden.


MfG
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi_Tobsen (12. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
der Startplatz ist vergeben.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Scott-y (15. Juni 2011)

Tobi_Tobsen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der Startplatz ist vergeben.
> 
> Gruß Tobi



 Schade


----------



## 2Dirty (24. Juni 2011)

Unser Team hat dieses Jahr leider keinen Platz ergattern können. Falls jemand noch kurzfristig einen Ersatzfahrer für 8er oder 4er sucht, kann sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## ebay (2. Juli 2011)

Da ich/wir hier in diesem Thread für etwas Aufregung gesorgt haben, möchte ich gerne in diesem Thread noch einmal etwas zu den 24 h von Duisburg schreiben. Threads zu dem Rennen gibt es ja mehr als genug. 

Da es immer wieder Leute gibt die gerne falsche Gerüchte verbreiten, hier ein paar Worte von mir: 

Ich oder unsere Gruppe von Bikern hatte niemals vor, dass 24 h Rennen von Duisburg zu übernehmen oder diesem Rennen irgendwie zu schaden. Ich denke wenn ihr meine Postings in Ruhe durchschaut, dann werdet ihr das auch selber genau erkennen. Allerdings hatten und haben wir ein paar Punkte, die wir sehr stark bei dem Rennen kritisieren. Darunter befindet sich vor allem der viel zu frühe Anmeldetermin mit dem hohen Startgeld. Allerdings ist darüber genug diskutiert worden, also müssen wir nicht wieder damit anfangen. Wir hätten es sehr begrüßt, wenn ein anderer Veranstalter das Rennen übernommen hätte. Der Weg dorthin wäre sehr einfach. Allerdings ist das nicht unsere und auch nicht meine Aufgabe. Es ist im Moment schon schwer genug eine Veranstaltung dieser Art in Duisburg auszurichten. Das Wort "Loveparade" werden wir in den nächsten Tagen in trauriger Erinnerung sehr oft in den Print und TV Medien hören und lesen können. Die Loveparade 2010 in Duisburg hat die Arbeit aller Eventveranstalter in Deutschland, erstrecht in NRW und ganz besonders in Duisburg stark verändert und erschwert. 

Kurz gesagt, besser ein 24 h Rennen unter diesen Bedingungen als gar kein 24 h Rennen im Landschaftspark Duisburg Nord. 

Wir sind raus, aus der Kritik und hoffen dass das Rennen noch lange in Duisburg ausgerichtet wird. 


Aber mal ein paar Worte an die Leute, die sich gerne im Duisburger Umfeld als "Freunde des Veranstalters" präsentieren. Haltet euch mit euren 3. oder 4. Accounts etwas zurück, sonst geht der Schuss mal nach hinten los....

Mit dem letzten Absatz sind ganz klar Leute aus dem südlichen Bereich der A42 gemeint. Die Leute aus der Region wissen schon warum.


EDIT: Es wäre schön wenn das 24h Mountainbike Rennen von Duisburg ein "Mountainbike Rennen" bleibt und keine Luschenrunde wird, nur weil ein paar Poser Angst haben überholt zu werden. Nur mal ganz nebenbei für die, die es noch nicht verstanden haben. Bei einem Radsport Rennen, egal ob MTB oder Straße, geht es immer darum andere zu überholen oder überholt zu werden. Wer das nicht möchte, der sollte keine Rennen fahren oder sich einen anderen Sport aussuchen!


----------



## CC-Freak (2. Juli 2011)

ich bin aus norden


----------



## ebay (2. Juli 2011)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> ich bin aus norden



Du bist auch nicht gemeint 

Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Leute die gemeint sind, sicher auch wissen das sie gemeint sind. 

Die Leute oder das Team haben auch NICHTS mit einem Shop aus der Region zu tun. Nicht das hier ein falscher Verdacht aufkommt. 

Ich finde es einfach nur schade, wie die Leute sich teilweise verhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tedeschino (2. Juli 2011)

Ebenfalls aus dem Norden


----------



## KONI-DU (3. Juli 2011)

Shit, erwischt  Südlich


----------



## exto (3. Juli 2011)

ebay, warum krabbelst du nicht einfach wieder unter den Stein zurück, unter dem du gewohnt hast und bleibst da mal ne Weile? Sagen wir mal so 100 Jahre.

Dieses frühpubertäre Geheule ist ja schon fast nicht mal mehr als peinlich zu bezeichnen. Eher als unfassbar. Anstatt hier so ziemlich alle zu nerven, mach lieber den Fernseher an und zieh dir X-Diaries oder sowas rein. Das scheint deinem Denk- und Handlungsschema deutlich eher zu entsprechen...


----------



## ebay (3. Juli 2011)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> Shit, erwischt  Südlich



ebay" data-source="post: 8481224"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Leute die gemeint sind, sicher auch wissen das sie gemeint sind.



Du/ihr seit es ganz sicher nicht 


Damit solltes auch dieses Thema hier (hoffentlich) erledigt sein.


----------



## ebay (3. Juli 2011)

exto schrieb:


> ebay, warum krabbelst du nicht einfach wieder unter den Stein zurück, unter dem du gewohnt hast und bleibst da mal ne Weile? Sagen wir mal so 100 Jahre.
> 
> Dieses frühpubertäre Geheule ist ja schon fast nicht mal mehr als peinlich zu bezeichnen. Eher als unfassbar. Anstatt hier so ziemlich alle zu nerven, mach lieber den Fernseher an und zieh dir X-Diaries oder sowas rein. Das scheint deinem Denk- und Handlungsschema deutlich eher zu entsprechen...



Schade das Du in keinster Art und Weise sachliche Argumente hast. Wenn hier jemand ein frühpubertäres Geheule von sich gibt, dann bist es doch ganz sicher Du und niemand anders. So einen Mist, wie Du ihn hier von dir gibst, liest man sehr selten. 

Ich könnte mich jetzt auf deine Ebene begeben und gezielt etwas dazu schreiben, darauf haben aber die anderen Leute hier sicher keine Lust. Deswegen lasse ich es.


----------



## tedeschino (3. Juli 2011)

ebay" data-source="post: 8482315"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> Schade das Du in keinster Art und Weise sachliche Argumente hast. Wenn hier jemand ein frühpubertäres Geheule von sich gibt, dann bist es doch ganz sicher Du und niemand anders. So einen Mist, wie Du ihn hier von dir gibst, liest man sehr selten.
> 
> Ich könnte mich jetzt auf deine Ebene begeben und gezielt etwas dazu schreiben, darauf haben aber die anderen Leute hier sicher keine Lust. Deswegen lasse ich es.



ist doch ein deutliches Zeichen, dass Dich die Mehrheit hier nicht lesen möchte.


----------



## ebay (3. Juli 2011)

tedeschino schrieb:


> ist doch ein deutliches Zeichen, dass Dich die Mehrheit hier nicht lesen möchte.



Ein Posting ist für dich die Mehrheit? Woher nimmst Du diese Logik? 

Bestimmst Du jetzt wer hier posten darf und wer nicht?


----------



## tedeschino (3. Juli 2011)

Dann lies doch bitte noch mal in den anderen Threads die Reaktionen auf Deine Postings. 
Dann ist es sehr logisch!


----------



## ebay (3. Juli 2011)

tedeschino schrieb:


> Dann lies doch bitte noch mal in den anderen Threads die Reaktionen auf Deine Postings.
> Dann ist es sehr logisch!



Dieses Forum hat weit über 100.000 User. Dazu sicher noch mal einige 100.000 Leser. Wo konntest Du die genaue Meinung dieser gut 200.000 Menschen erhalten. Das mußt Du mir mal erklären, mit deiner Logik. 

Wenn mir die Mehrheit dieser angemeldeten User und Leser hier schreiben wird, dass sie meine Postings nicht mehr lesen möchten, dann werde ich mich sofort hier abmelden. 

Wenn Du aber einfach nur Ärger suchst, dann kannst Du es hier auch offen schreiben...


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (3. Juli 2011)

Meine Güte, kommt sowas eigentlich dabei raus wenn sich vollgefressene Bürofuzzis für ein Rennen im Jahr anmelden oder was? Kommt mal klar ich glaube einigen Autoren hier geht es eindeutig zu gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC-Freak (3. Juli 2011)

Sommerloch


----------



## ebay (3. Juli 2011)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Meine Güte, kommt sowas eigentlich dabei raus wenn sich vollgefressene Bürofuzzis für ein Rennen im Jahr anmelden oder was? Kommt mal klar ich glaube einigen Autoren hier geht es eindeutig zu gut...



Sorry, ich habe nur auf das sehr freundliche Posting hier geantwortet. 



tedeschino schrieb:


> ist doch ein deutliches Zeichen, dass Dich die Mehrheit hier nicht lesen möchte.


----------



## Scott-y (5. Juli 2011)

Ich verstehe hier die ganze Aufregung nicht. Anmelden in Duisburg ist doch noch keine Pflicht unter MTB-lern geworden...Oder? Also, wenn jemanden an der Streckenführung, Kosten oder Fahrerischen Niveau was auszusetzen hat........


----------



## Jäggi (6. Juli 2011)

nach dem vielen Geblubber in den ganzen Duisburg threads, hier mal ein qualifizierter Beitrag von Keep Rolling:


----------



## exto (6. Juli 2011)

Sehr schön!!!


----------



## bunnyrabbit (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo!
Wir suchen für unser 4er Damenteam noch eine Lady und unser Herren 8er ein bis zwei Herren. Beide Teams dürften "mittelfeldlastig" sein. Wir kommen aus dem Raum Essen.

Wer Lust hat, bitte melden!


----------



## WhiteBandit (8. Juli 2011)

Sehr schönes Video.


----------



## Wayne70 (12. Juli 2011)

Jäggi schrieb:


> nach dem vielen Geblubber in den ganzen Duisburg threads, hier mal ein qualifizierter Beitrag von Keep Rolling:



Womit geschnitten und bearbeitet?


----------



## WhiteBandit (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe mir hier den Thread mal durchgelesen mit der Hoffnung auf ein paar Tips für das Rennen. Dieses jahr nehme ich zum erstan Mal an diesem Event Teil und habe echt schon Respekt davor. Also es ist nicht mein erstes 24h Rennen, also von daher denke ich habe ich schon einiges erlebt, aber so wie ihr Euch hier angeht, möchte ich nicht wissen was ihr auf der Strecke macht, wenn Ihr aufeinander trefft. 
Okay dies mal mein Eindruck vorab. 
Zum Thema Strecke und vorab Informationen.
Also ich fände es Klasse, wenn man vorab ein Video zur Verfügung gestellt bekäme wie der Strecken verlauf ist und das auch noch ungekürzt. Aber Leute jetzt mal ehrlich. Ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr drauf seit, aber 70hm pro Runde ist ja jetzt nicht so der Oberhammer. Da hat ja ein Anstieg hier in der Eifel mehr  . Was ich damit sagen will, ich fahre alles was mir unter den Reifen kommt. Gerade voll egal. Theoretisch reicht mir auch am Freitag eine Runde zu fahren um mir zu merken wie die Strecke ist und was mich erwartet. 
Habt Spaß am Biken und macht Euch nichst schon im Vorfeld fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (12. Juli 2011)

hallo Videos von der Strecke gibt es bei Youtube on maas, auf der Strecke sind alle friedlich habe da noch keine schlechten Erfahrung gemacht. In der Eifel fährst Du in der Regel ein längeres Stück Berghoch in Duisburg sind es immer nur kurze Anstiege wo Du aber kein Anlauf führ nehmen kannst unterschätz die 70 hm nicht


----------



## WhiteBandit (12. Juli 2011)

Ja klar unterschätze ich das nicht war auch mehr als Spaß gemeint  Ich nehme im allgemeinen die Strecken schon ernst die ich fahren 
Die Videos auf Youtube kenne ich. Aber ich habe aus den Einträgen vorher gelesen, dass es immer wieder Änderungen an der Strecke gibt, so was wie  z.B. Treppe ist weg, Monte Schlacko (oder so ähnlich) ist weg, ist wieder da etc,  was ich auch sehr gut finde das es Änderungen gibt. Aber ein Video vorab von der Strecke an die Teamleader oder so währe vielleicht schön. Aber wie gesagt kein muss. Es wird trotzedem gefahren


----------



## Wayne70 (12. Juli 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AC8kCoe9_I"]YouTube        - âª24-h Duisburg 2009 "Eine Runde mit der Helmkamera"â¬â[/nomedia]

Hey, guck dir den Link an, ist Ã¤lter. Aber so ist es in der Regel fast immer.
Die Ãnderungen sind echt nicht der Rede wild. Macht euch also mal keine Sorgen um die Strecke, alles easy inkl. diverser .... Treppen oder sonst was.
Wenn ihr normal MTB fahrt, gibt es nix neues.

Im Forum gibt es halt zu vielen Thema Aussetzer bei den Kommentaren 

Wichtiger ist halt eure Orga, Wechselkonzept, wer baut wann auf (und wichtiger wer baut ab - sonst sind plÃ¶tzlich alle weg 

Wir haben immer mindestens einen Coach der auf die Zeiten achtet wer wann ca. reinkommt. Der geht mit dem neuen Fahrer zur Wechselzone, schickt ihn auf die Piste wenn der alte Fahrer reinkommt und nimmt die neue Startzeit mit (Stoppuhr). So weiÃ man wann der nÃ¤chste Fahrer wieder auf die Piste muss. Das alles ist wichtiger als die Easy Strecke. Klar muss man z.B. nach dem Monte Schlacko in der Abfahrt wg. Schotte in einer Kurve und so aufpassen. Ist aber alles ganz normale MTB Strecke.

Viel SpaÃ in DUI


----------



## wogru (12. Juli 2011)

Ein Video von der Strecke dürfte auch schlecht gehen wenn sie dieses Jahr schon wieder geändert wird. 70 Hm tun nach 20h Stunden bzw. schon vorher ganz schön weh wenn man Einzelstarter ist. Ich würde lieber am Anfang schnell 3500 Hm machen und denn Rest dafür flach.
Eigentlich fahren in Duisburg alle zivilisiert, ein paar Regeln sollte man beachten:
- *Einzelstarter haben Welpenschutz *!! Besonders die Nr. 15, die muss am Monte Schlacko auch geschoben werden !!  (Ich hoffe das ist meine Startnr.)
- Überholer kündigen sich öfters mal an, Komme links/komme rechts. Das ist schön, aber wenn ich rechts fahre und ihr mich rechts überholen wollt wenn links Platz ist bringt euch ein "komme rechts" gar nichts, ich werde meine Spur halten !! Überholt gefälligst auf der freien Seite.
- An die Schritttempofahrer an der überbauten Treppe, es geht schneller den Chickenway zu laufen, blockiert die Abfahrt nicht !!


----------



## keep_rolling (12. Juli 2011)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> Womit geschnitten und bearbeitet?



iMovie


----------



## keep_rolling (12. Juli 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> ...
> Eigentlich fahren in Duisburg alle zivilisiert, ein paar Regeln sollte man beachten:
> - ...
> - An die Schritttempofahrer an der überbauten Treppe, es geht schneller den Chickenway zu laufen, blockiert die Abfahrt nicht !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (13. Juli 2011)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Aber Leute jetzt mal ehrlich. Ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr drauf seit, aber 70hm pro Runde ist ja jetzt nicht so der Oberhammer. Da hat ja ein Anstieg hier in der Eifel mehr  . Was ich damit sagen will, ich fahre alles was mir unter den Reifen kommt. Gerade voll egal. Theoretisch reicht mir auch am Freitag eine Runde zu fahren um mir zu merken wie die Strecke ist und was mich erwartet.
> .



Du wirst am Sonntag um 13:00 trotz der wenigen Höhenmeter fertig auf der Kiste sein, versprochen.
Die Strecke ist, was Fahrtechnik betrifft, nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll. Aufgrund der häufig wechselnden Geschwindigkeiten und des höheren Durchschnittstempos frist sie genauso viele Körner wie manch hügeliger Parcours.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## WhiteBandit (13. Juli 2011)

ich bin mal gespannt und freue mich tierisch drauf


----------



## Schwitte (13. Juli 2011)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> ich bin mal gespannt und freue mich tierisch drauf



Zu recht! Besonders wenn es dämmert und das ursprünglich rostbraune Stahlwerk in div. Farben ausgeleuchtet wird, ja das hat schon was.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## wogru (13. Juli 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Zu recht! Besonders wenn es dämmert und das ursprünglich rostbraune Stahlwerk in div. Farben ausgeleuchtet wird, ja das hat schon was.
> 
> Gruß Schwitte



Das ist großes Kino  dann noch die AC/DC-Kurve und die Anfeuerung am Monte Schlacko bis Tief in die Nacht. Hoffentlich säuft das Rennen nicht wie letztes Jahr in den Morgenstunden ab.


----------



## Schwitte (13. Juli 2011)

Dieses Jahr wird es bis Donnerstag vor dem Rennen immer mal wieder kurz regnen, dann gibt's in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag noch ein wenig Sprühregen und kurz vor dem Start ebenfalls ein halbes Stündchen, sollte die Staubbelastung also etwas gebannt sein. 
Die Temperaturen werden sich bei angenehmen 26°C, nachts bei 21°C einpendeln.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## zanderspezi (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

vergeben komplettes 4 er Team für Duisburg, da sich unser Team aufgelößt hat.

Namen sind noch umzubenennen.

Preis: 429 Euro, per Überweisung.

Bitte melden unter    [email protected]


----------



## Wave (13. Juli 2011)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Meine Güte, kommt sowas eigentlich dabei raus wenn sich vollgefressene Bürofuzzis für ein Rennen im Jahr anmelden oder was? Kommt mal klar ich glaube einigen Autoren hier geht es eindeutig zu gut...



geil!!! 

bist in duisburg am start?


----------



## AndiBonn86 (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo!
Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem Startplatz in einem 4er Team. Bin letztes Jahr auch schon mal mitgefahren und würde dies gern wiederholen  So nen Mittelding aus ambitioniert und spaßig wäre dabei ideal, wobei ich gegenüber Tendenzen in beide Richtungen offen bin 
Also falls noch jemand Bedarf hat, bitte melden 
Grüße!


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (13. Juli 2011)

Wave schrieb:


> geil!!!
> 
> bist in duisburg am start?



Hey Mense, habe mir im 2 Anlauf einen Soloplatz ergattert allerdings gestaltet sich das ganze ein wenig langwierig..

Damit hier mal wieder Spass aufkommt, "Sollte ich mir lieber ein Cannondale Flash 29 er oder ein Cube E-Bike zulegen damit ich auf meine 42 Min Runden in Duisburg komme.


----------



## KILROY (14. Juli 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr wird es bis Donnerstag vor dem Rennen immer mal wieder kurz regnen, dann gibt's in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag noch ein wenig Sprühregen und kurz vor dem Start ebenfalls ein halbes Stündchen, sollte die Staubbelastung also etwas gebannt sein.
> Die Temperaturen werden sich bei angenehmen 26°C, nachts bei 21°C einpendeln.
> 
> Gruß Schwitte




Einverstanden, Du bist im Wort 

bald geht looohoos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackmarry (16. Juli 2011)

...


----------



## Jäggi (16. Juli 2011)

so langsam nervt die Kommunikationspolitik von Skyder. Drei Wochen vor dem Rennen ist die Topmeldung - "sorry, das Rennen ist ausgebucht." Steht glaube ich schon seit Oktober 2010 da. In den vergangenen Jahren hat Skyder hier wenigstens regelmäßig Fragen beantwortet und Stellung bezogen.
Kein Wunder, dass das Kommunikationsvakuum durch allerlei Parolen gefüllt wird.


----------



## ebay (17. Juli 2011)

Jäggi schrieb:


> so langsam nervt die Kommunikationspolitik von Skyder. Drei Wochen vor dem Rennen ist die Topmeldung - "sorry, das Rennen ist ausgebucht." Steht glaube ich schon seit Oktober 2010 da. In den vergangenen Jahren hat Skyder hier wenigstens regelmäßig Fragen beantwortet und Stellung bezogen.
> Kein Wunder, dass das Kommunikationsvakuum durch allerlei Parolen gefüllt wird.



Sei vorsichtig wenn Du mit solchen Aussagen hier offen die Wahrheit schreibst. Dann bist Du für einige Leute schnell der "Störer der 24h Duisburg Freds". 
Traurig ist nur, dass Du absolut Recht hast. 
Aber was soll man auch erwarten? Die Starter haben doch schon alle vor einem Jahr ihre Startgebühr überwiesen. Was soll man sich dann jetzt noch bemühen...


----------



## apoptygma (17. Juli 2011)

Welche Frage brennt denn den Menschen hier so unfassbar unter den Nägeln? Welchen Reifen sie auf ner flachen Strecke wählen sollen, um bloß die vielleicht wieder überbaute Todestreppe fahren zu können?

Mir stellen sich komischerweise keine Fragen, wozu auch. Ich war nun 2 Jahre hintereinander da, und ich habe jedesmal das gleiche gemacht, Fahrrad gefahre, gegessen, aufs Klo gegangen und wieder Fahrrad gefahren. Was sollte sich bitte da brutal aufs andere Jahr ändern, was man nicht mit Fahrradfahren kompensieren könnte?


----------



## 3radfahrer (17. Juli 2011)

Ich frag mich wie ich 2006 und 2007 die Treppe ohne "Überbauung" runter gekommen bin???


----------



## marcusge (17. Juli 2011)

Über den Chicken-Way?


----------



## 3radfahrer (17. Juli 2011)

Neneneneneeee!!!


----------



## Jäggi (17. Juli 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Welche Frage brennt denn den Menschen hier so unfassbar unter den Nägeln? Welchen Reifen sie auf ner flachen Strecke wählen sollen, um bloß die vielleicht wieder überbaute Todestreppe fahren zu können?



Ich sag mal so: Ich habe im Oktober 2010 109 Euro Startgeld bezahlt und seitdem nicht mehr viel von Skyder gehört (außer Abfrage Campplatzbelegung). Ich fühle mich als Kunde bzw. Kreditor etwas vernachlässigt.
Ich erwarte auch keine durchschlagenden News, aber so etwas wie:
Wann wird die Strecke bekannt gegeben? Wie sieht das Genehmigungsverfahren im Jahr nach der Loveparade aus? Gibt es neue Vorschriften für Veranstaltungen und wie wirken die sich auf das Rennen aus? Worin wird das erhöhte Startgeld (+20) investiert (höhere Kosten für Sicherungspersonal, Überbauungen, Abpolsterungen, etc.?), Teamvorstellungen, und andere Stories rund um das Rennen. Anregungen findet man hier im Forum genügend, ohne auf alle Spitzen eingehen zu müssen. Ich denke es ist auch nicht notwendig ständig online zu sein, aber ein regelmäßiges Update auf der 24h Homepage und der ein oder andere Beitrag im Forum wären hilfreich.
Ich möchte einfach das Gefühl haben, dass etwas passiert. Bei anderen größeren Veranstaltungen sind Berichte im Vorfeld mittlerweile Standard und auch in den Jahren zuvor hat sich Skyder ja regelmäßig geäußert. 
Um eines noch klar zu stellen: Ich finde die Orga der Rennen sonst in Ordnung, aber das "Customer Relationship Management" würde ich mir intensiver wünschen.


----------



## Dumens100 (17. Juli 2011)

das genehmigungsverfahren geht glaube ich uns nichts an und die Strecke kannst Du online sehen viel wird sich da nichts ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (17. Juli 2011)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Hey Mense, habe mir im 2 Anlauf einen Soloplatz ergattert allerdings gestaltet sich das ganze ein wenig langwierig..
> 
> Damit hier mal wieder Spass aufkommt, "Sollte ich mir lieber ein Cannondale Flash 29 er oder ein Cube E-Bike zulegen damit ich auf meine 42 Min Runden in Duisburg komme.



Nimm das Flash 29er, ich habe mir auch gerade eins geholt, bleib einfach an meinem Hinterrad dann passt das mit der 42 min Runde, und wenn mein Teampartner fährt kannst du ja etwas langsamer fahren


----------



## WhiteBandit (18. Juli 2011)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage zum "Fahrerlager" gibt es dort Strom? Oder sollte man sich einen Generator besorgen?


----------



## Schwitte (18. Juli 2011)

@ Whitebandit

Wenn Du ein Platz im eigentlichen Fahrerlager zugewiesen bekommen hast (und denn auch wirklich bekommst *zwinker*) dann hast Du auch einen Stromanschluß. Deine Kabeltrommel sollte natürlich ausreichend "Meter" aufweisen.

Solltest Du es bevorzugen etwas abseits zu stehen, wäre ein Generator nicht verkehrt.



@ Jäggi

Sehe ich auch so. Um die Stimmung hier ein wenig anzuheizen wären ein paar Infos zur (neuen?) Strecke usw. schon nett.
Für uns im 4rer macht es schon einen Unterschied, ob 6,80 oder 9,xx km. Da passt unsere Strategie nämlich nicht mehr.

Ich finde es dieses Jahr auch seeeehr ruhig, selbst Mails an Skyder werden nicht mehr beantwortet, sollten sie nicht direkt etwas mit Stellplatz oder Namensänderung zu tun haben. Sehr schade, das war mal anders....

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## wogru (18. Juli 2011)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine Frage zum "Fahrerlager" gibt es dort Strom? Oder sollte man sich einen Generator besorgen?


Letztes Jahr standen Verteilerkästen im Fahrerlager, ich würde mich aber nicht darauf verlassen das sie dieses jahr wieder da stehen und besser einen Generator mitbringen.


----------



## Schwitte (18. Juli 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr standen Verteilerkästen im Fahrerlager, ich würde mich aber nicht darauf verlassen das sie dieses jahr wieder da stehen und besser einen Generator mitbringen.



Warum sollten sie dieses Jahr denn nicht da stehen???

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## wogru (18. Juli 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie dieses Jahr denn nicht da stehen???
> 
> Gruß Schwitte



Aus Kostengründen !! 
Willst du dich darauf verlassen, dass es wieder Stromverteiler gibt und dann ggf. ohne Strom da stehen, wenn es die Verteiler doch nicht gibt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (18. Juli 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> Aus Kostengründen !!
> Willst du dich darauf verlassen, dass es wieder Stromverteiler gibt und dann ggf. ohne Strom da stehen, wenn es die Verteiler doch nicht gibt ?



Aus Kostengründen?  

Nee, erst das Startgeld erhöhen und dann am Strom sparen....so dreist kann man nicht sein. 

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## WhiteBandit (18. Juli 2011)

Habe eben eine Artwort von denen erhalten 

Hier ein Zitat aus der E-Mail
" wir halten zwar in fast jedem Fahrerlager Strom bereit - allerdings nur zur Aufladung der Akkus. Sie dürfen gerne einen Generator mitbringen... "


----------



## md-hammer (18. Juli 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr standen Verteilerkästen im Fahrerlager, ich würde mich aber nicht darauf verlassen das sie dieses jahr wieder da stehen und besser einen Generator mitbringen.



Sie werden dieses Jahr wieder dort stehen.


----------



## wogru (18. Juli 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Aus Kostengründen?
> 
> Nee, erst das Startgeld erhöhen und dann am Strom sparen....so dreist kann man nicht sein.
> 
> Gruß Schwitte



HALLO ?? Wie oft bist du schon dabei gewesen ? Bisher gab es eigentlich nie Strom vom Veranstalter. Es war schön das es, obwohl nicht im Leistungspaket ausgeschrieben, Verteilerkästen gab die man anzapfen konnte. Duisburg wird ja oft mit München verglichen, an dieser Stelle möchte ich darauf hinweisen dass München die gleiche Startgebühr nimmt und noch einmal 30,- uro für Strom kassiert.


----------



## Schwitte (18. Juli 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> HALLO ?? Wie oft bist du schon dabei gewesen ? Bisher gab es eigentlich nie Strom vom Veranstalter. Es war schÃ¶n das es, obwohl nicht im Leistungspaket ausgeschrieben, VerteilerkÃ¤sten gab die man anzapfen konnte. Duisburg wird ja oft mit MÃ¼nchen verglichen, an dieser Stelle mÃ¶chte ich darauf hinweisen dass MÃ¼nchen die gleiche StartgebÃ¼hr nimmt und noch einmal 30,- â¬uro fÃ¼r Strom kassiert.




Mit ein Grund, warum ich niemals in MÃ¼nchen auftauchen wÃ¼rde.

Wenn sie in DU nicht direkt vom Veranstalter kamen, dann hat der Veranstalter sicherlich dafÃ¼r gesorgt, dass bisher ausreichend VerteilerkÃ¤sten zur VerfÃ¼gung standen, richtig?

Jedenfalls werde ich auch dieses Jahr meinen Hamster zu Hause lassen.

GruÃ Schwitte


----------



## ebay (18. Juli 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> Duisburg wird ja oft mit MÃ¼nchen verglichen, an dieser Stelle mÃ¶chte ich darauf hinweisen dass MÃ¼nchen die gleiche StartgebÃ¼hr nimmt und noch einmal 30,- â¬uro fÃ¼r Strom kassiert.



An dieser Stelle mÃ¶chte ich kurz darauf hinweisen, dass in MÃ¼nchen einfach ALLES teurer ist als in Duisburg. Damit ist NICHT das jeweilige 24h Rennen gemeint, sondern die ganz normalen Kosten des tÃ¤glichen Lebens. MÃ¼nchen ist also NICHT mit Duisburg finanziell vergleichbar. 

In MÃ¼nchen muÃ der Strom bei der Olympiapark GmbH durch den Veranstalter bezahlt werden. In Duisburg bekommt ihn der Veranstalter durch die Stadtwerke Duisburg (ein groÃer Dank an die Stadtwerke Duisburg) komplett kostenlos. 

In MÃ¼nchen ist die Verpflegung (FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck, Mittag- Abendessen) fÃ¼r alle drei Tage im Startpreis inklusive. In Duisburg muÃ man fÃ¼r jeden Tag (auÃer Samstag Abend) alles extra zahlen. 


Also wenn man vergleicht, dann bitte auch richtig.


----------



## wogru (18. Juli 2011)

ebay" data-source="post: 8533139"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
ebay schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle möchte ich kurz darauf hinweisen, dass in München einfach ALLES teurer ist als in Duisburg. Damit ist NICHT das jeweilige 24h Rennen gemeint, sondern die ganz normalen Kosten des täglichen Lebens. München ist also NICHT mit Duisburg finanziell vergleichbar.
> 
> In München muß der Strom bei der Olympiapark GmbH durch den Veranstalter bezahlt werden. In Duisburg bekommt ihn der Veranstalter durch die Stadtwerke Duisburg (ein großer Dank an die Stadtwerke Duisburg) komplett kostenlos.
> 
> ...



Das ja klar das einer mit "in München ist auch sonst alles teuerer" kommt. Dann vergleichen wir weiter, in München verdienen ja auch alle etwas mehr als in Duisburg !!
Das in München Frühstück, Mittag- und Abendessen inklusive war habe ich in den letzen Jahren nicht gemerkt. Ok, die Verpflegung während des Rennens war gut, aber Betreuer mussten dort auch ein Bändchen kaufen um in den Bereich mit der Verpflegung zu kommen.

Na wie auch immer, um Strom und 3 Mahlzeiten am Tag mache ich mir keine Gedanken, bin ja 24 Stunden am Fahren. Wobei ... wenn einer für mich um 3 Uhr nachts eine Currywurst mit Pommes oder ein Stück Pizza an der Verpflegung abgeben könnte, das wäre schon geil !!


----------



## Scott-y (18. Juli 2011)

Das Toilettenpapier ist machmal etwas knapp. Eine Rolle in gewohnter Dicke und Härtegrad ist ein guter Tip. Der Reinigungsdienst kommt bei dem Ansturm manchmal nicht hinterher. Absoluter Luxus wäre das eigene DIXI.


----------



## MacM (18. Juli 2011)

Verkaufe einen 4er Startplatz in Duisburge.
Leider ist das ganze Team nicht startklar - leider.
Daher geben wir gerne den kompletten 4er Platz an
ein Team ab, die Gas geben wollen.
Bitte einfachmelden unter [email protected]

Viel Spaß


----------



## Dumens100 (19. Juli 2011)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Das Toilettenpapier ist machmal etwas knapp. Eine Rolle in gewohnter Dicke und Härtegrad ist ein guter Tip. Der Reinigungsdienst kommt bei dem Ansturm manchmal nicht hinterher. Absoluter Luxus wäre das eigene DIXI.



das eigene Dixi hate leztes Jahr unser Nachbar Team im Fahrerlager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bob09 (19. Juli 2011)

ja das war schon luxus... bin auch wieder am start. diesesmal aber mit einem richtigen 4er team hahaha.
bloody chains


gruss toni


----------



## elgafo (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen! Unser 4er team ist fatalerweise geplatzt, deshalb gebe ich auch einen kompletten 4er Startplatz ab.
Wenn Ihr interesse habt: [email protected]
Viele Grüße, Philipp


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Juli 2011)

Interesse schon, aber es fehlen dann leider noch drei weitere 
Oder liest hier vllt jemand mit der auch noch gern in nem 4er starten würde ??


----------



## wogru (19. Juli 2011)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> Interesse schon, aber es fehlen dann leider noch drei weitere
> Oder liest hier vllt jemand mit der auch noch gern in nem 4er starten würde ??



Ich würde ja im 4er starten, muss aber leider im Einzel ran


----------



## Koevin (20. Juli 2011)

Ich hätte vielleicht auch noch einen kompletten 4er Platz im Angebot, bei Interesse PM schicken.


----------



## Jäggi (20. Juli 2011)

Koevin schrieb:


> Ich hätte vielleicht auch noch einen kompletten 4er Platz im Angebot, bei Interesse PM schicken.



Kevin, was heißt das konkret?


----------



## Koevin (20. Juli 2011)

Jäggi schrieb:


> Kevin, was heißt das konkret?



Noch gar nichts... Aktuell sind wir dabei so wie besprochen!


----------



## Dumens100 (20. Juli 2011)

kann das sein das dieses Jahr sehr viele Teams wieder abspringen selbst bei Skyder auf der Seite sind zwei Teams im Angebot und es werden auch noch ziemlich viele Fahrer gesucht,das ist mir die lezten Jahre nicht so aufgefallen


----------



## Wayne70 (20. Juli 2011)

Würd mich auch mal langsam über mehr offizielle neue Details oder alte Bestätigungen freuen. Streckenlänge wäre das Wichtigste damit die Rundenplanung für die Teams gemacht werden kann. Sonst gilt aktuell laut Ausschreibung 6,8km. Wäre dann blöd wenn es plötzlich 9 km wären und alles muss neu gemacht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (20. Juli 2011)

sonst kam immer zwei Wochen vorm Rennen die lezten Infos die Streckenführung war dann erst am Freitag sicher


----------



## Medic-BHD (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Suchen noch 3 Fahrer für unser 8er Team! Wer Interesse hat PN!


----------



## apoptygma (20. Juli 2011)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> kann das sein das dieses Jahr sehr viele Teams wieder abspringen selbst bei Skyder auf der Seite sind zwei Teams im Angebot und es werden auch noch ziemlich viele Fahrer gesucht,das ist mir die lezten Jahre nicht so aufgefallen



Fällt mir auch massiv auf. Gut, wenn im nächsten Jahr einige Solisten vielleicht abspringen....wer weiss   

Aber dieses Jahr bleibts erstmal noch beim 2er.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (20. Juli 2011)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> kann das sein das dieses Jahr sehr viele Teams wieder abspringen selbst bei Skyder auf der Seite sind zwei Teams im Angebot und es werden auch noch ziemlich viele Fahrer gesucht,das ist mir die lezten Jahre nicht so aufgefallen



Kommt mir auch so vor, allerdings kann ich mir das nicht erklären...


----------



## wogru (20. Juli 2011)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> Würd mich auch mal langsam über mehr offizielle neue Details oder alte Bestätigungen freuen. Streckenlänge wäre das Wichtigste damit die Rundenplanung für die Teams gemacht werden kann. Sonst gilt aktuell laut Ausschreibung 6,8km. Wäre dann blöd wenn es plötzlich 9 km wären und alles muss neu gemacht werden.



Was willst du denn da planen ? 2 Runden am Stück werden immer noch schneller sein als nach einer Runde zu wechseln. Eine längere Strecke hat dazu den Vorteil das die Pausen länger sind.


----------



## Wave (20. Juli 2011)

Oh Gott...Leute, ihr macht mich so fertig!
Was ist denn nun mit den Runden? 1 Vollgas oder 2 Runden Leiden?
Kriegt Skyder es hin das Event überhaupt stattfinden zu lassen? 
Muss ich verhungern weil wir u.U. keinen Strom haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (20. Juli 2011)

was macht ihr euch so verrückt es läuft doch wie jedes Jahr ab nix neues nächste Woche bekommen die Teamleader nee E-Mail mit den lezten Infos, Strom ist da


----------



## Schwitte (20. Juli 2011)

Einfach mal bei Skyder auf der Web-Seite nachschauen, da ist die neue Strecke zu sehen!

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## marcusge (20. Juli 2011)

Auf der Startseite wird allerdings immer noch 6,8 km angegeben.
Sieht auf dem Plan aber deutlich länger aus.


----------



## zonuk (20. Juli 2011)

da bist du mir jetzt genau 20 sekunden zuvorgekommen...habs auch grad eben entdeckt. ist ja doch um etwas länger als im vorjahr. bin jetzt nur noch am rätseln wie ich meine taktik wähle...achso, ich kann ja garnicht wechseln als soloaktivist


----------



## exto (20. Juli 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Aber dieses Jahr bleibts erstmal noch beim 2er.



Hast du mich schnöde vergessen, Schätzelein???

...aber da hab ich grad ne geniale Idee: Radsport is Mannschaftssport! Wie wär's, wenn wir beide nächstes Jahr Solo melden, und ich den Wasserträger für dich mache? Da könnte einiges für uns drin sein, in der Damen-Einzelwertung


----------



## keep_rolling (20. Juli 2011)

marcusge schrieb:


> Auf der Startseite wird allerdings immer noch 6,8 km angegeben.
> Sieht auf dem Plan aber deutlich länger aus.



... auf den ersten Blick sieht sie doch mal gut aus, die neue 

H


----------



## boarder-x (20. Juli 2011)

Sehr schön, die Streckenänderungen. Vor allem Variante am Manganeisenlager gefällt mir.
Das sollte das Feld deutlich entzerren, falls sich jemand beengt fühlte...


----------



## CC-Freak (20. Juli 2011)

ja das stimmt es ist die neue Strecke da man nach der Straße nicht direckt zum AC DC Anstieg fährt und nach dem Startzielbereich hat sich einiges geändert.


----------



## md-hammer (21. Juli 2011)

marcusge schrieb:


> Auf der Startseite wird allerdings immer noch 6,8 km angegeben.
> Sieht auf dem Plan aber deutlich länger aus.



Wollte mich eigentlich nicht mehr zu Wort melden. Mache es aber nun doch noch einmal damit das ein oder andere Team besser planen kann wie man wechselt. 
Die Strecke ist fast genau 9 km lang.

Gruß Micha


----------



## WhiteBandit (21. Juli 2011)

Wie lange braucht man da ca. für im Durchschnitt????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md-hammer (21. Juli 2011)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> Wie lange braucht man da ca. für im Durchschnitt????



Das ist schwer zu sagen, da man die Strecke ja nicht komplett abfahren kann. Ich schätze aber mal für einen normal trainierten ca. 4-5min länger als bei der Strecke vom Vorjahr.


----------



## wogru (21. Juli 2011)

Wave schrieb:


> Oh Gott...Leute, ihr macht mich so fertig!
> Was ist denn nun mit den Runden? 1 Vollgas oder 2 Runden Leiden?
> Kriegt Skyder es hin das Event überhaupt stattfinden zu lassen?
> Muss ich verhungern weil wir u.U. keinen Strom haben?



Wir werden alle sterben !!


----------



## wogru (21. Juli 2011)

keep_rolling schrieb:


> ... auf den ersten Blick sieht sie doch mal gut aus, die neue
> 
> H



Also nichts gegen die Streckenänderung, aber hoffentlich gibt es genug Streckenpersonal besonders in der Nacht. Es scheint da ein paar Möglichkeiten zum Abkürzen zu geben.


----------



## klmp77 (21. Juli 2011)

wer bei einem hobbyrennen abkürzt, der ist, der ist, also wenn er sich dann besser fühlt gerne.


----------



## wogru (21. Juli 2011)

klmp77 schrieb:


> wer bei einem hobbyrennen abkürzt, der ist, der ist, also wenn er sich dann besser fühlt gerne.



Es gibt immer so Spinner im Kampf um eine gute Platzierung, habe es letztes Jahr in München selbst gesehen.


----------



## marcusge (21. Juli 2011)

Wie kann es denn sein, daß die neue Strecke weniger Höhenmeter (lt. Skyder 60 HM pro Runde) hat als die alte, (waren das nicht ca. 70 HM pro Runde?) obwohl diese ja komplett in der neuen enthalten ist?


----------



## yellow-faggin (21. Juli 2011)

Ich denke mal das ist einfach ein Fehler  oder aber es sind ca. 60HM mehr pro Runde, 
wobei mir das schon wieder ein bisschen viel vorkommt!


----------



## wogru (21. Juli 2011)

Wahrscheinlich ist das ein Durchschnittswert weil in der Nacht der Hügel auf der anderen Straßenseite wieder rausgenommen wird


----------



## Wayne70 (22. Juli 2011)

2 Startplätze in einem 8er Team sind noch zu vergeben.
Das entsprechende 8er ist aktuell leider nur zu viert besetzt.
Soll aber auch nur mit 6 max.7 Fahrern besetzt sein, sonst wird´s ja
langweilig für alle .
Fahrstil des 8er (6er) jeder so wie er will, nur keine Bummeltour 
Ein flottes aber schon besetztes 4er ist auch noch mit im Gesamtteam.
PN

Wayne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (22. Juli 2011)

@exto: mein Hase...unser Zweier steht und bleibt in 2012...nur werde ich am alfsee nächstes Jahr meinen ersten solo auftritt proben


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (22. Juli 2011)

Schade wollte dir gerade anbieten in einen 4 er einzusteigen


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (22. Juli 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> @exto: mein Hase...unser Zweier steht und bleibt in 2012...nur werde ich am alfsee nächstes Jahr meinen ersten solo auftritt proben



wir werden auch wieder am Alfsee dabei sein, dann geb ich dir wieder Windschatten,


----------



## apoptygma (22. Juli 2011)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Schade wollte dir gerade anbieten in einen 4 er einzusteigen



Ich werde mich langsam mal umbenennen hier (die Idee kam nach kurzfristiger "Buchung" meiner Person im 8er bei Rad am Ring jetzt im August) in "24-Std-MTB-Nutte" 

@chris:
Neee, für Duisburg bin ich seit Duisburg 2010 schon dem Exto versprochen


----------



## apoptygma (22. Juli 2011)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> wir werden auch wieder am Alfsee dabei sein, dann geb ich dir wieder Windschatten,



 das find ich gut!


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (22. Juli 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich werde mich langsam mal umbenennen hier (die Idee kam nach kurzfristiger "Buchung" meiner Person im 8er bei Rad am Ring jetzt im August) in "24-Std-MTB-Nutte"
> 
> @chris:
> Neee, für Duisburg bin ich seit Duisburg 2010 schon dem Exto versprochen



bei Rad am Ring sehen wir uns auch,, 
ich fahr zwar mit dem Rennrad aber wir teilen uns ja ein Stück der Strecke, da fahr ich dann in deinem Windschatten, im 8er bist du ja Ausgeruht,
ich bekomme ja immer nur ein 2er Team zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (22. Juli 2011)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> bei Rad am Ring sehen wir uns auch,,
> ich fahr zwar mit dem Rennrad aber wir teilen uns ja ein Stück der Strecke, da fahr ich dann in deinem Windschatten, im 8er bist du ja Ausgeruht,
> ich bekomme ja immer nur ein 2er Team zusammen



ich mit meinem miserablen Gedächtnis was Menschen angeht werde wieder wieder drauf angewiesen sein, das Du mich anquatscht , mach das dnn bitte auch  Ich werde alles geben für Dich *hehe


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (23. Juli 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ich werde mich langsam mal umbenennen hier (die Idee kam nach kurzfristiger "Buchung" meiner Person im 8er bei Rad am Ring jetzt im August) in "24-Std-MTB-Nutte"
> 
> @chris:
> Neee, für Duisburg bin ich seit Duisburg 2010 schon dem Exto versprochen



Hi ja ist klar, aber die rede war doch vom Alfsee 2012?. 

@Tino: Mich würde die Nordschleife echt mit dem RR reizen, aber ich habe festgestellt das Rahmenhöhe 55 doch ein ticken zu klein ist für mich..


----------



## apoptygma (23. Juli 2011)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Hi ja ist klar, aber die rede war doch vom Alfsee 2012?.
> 
> @Tino: Mich würde die Nordschleife echt mit dem RR reizen, aber ich habe festgestellt das Rahmenhöhe 55 doch ein ticken zu klein ist für mich..




Nee, Alfsee war erst wieder als 2er mit Jens angedacht, aber irgednwie reizt mich die erste Solonummer zum ausprobierem, wieviel ich wirklich so aushalte, mehr. 

Rad am Ring 2012 wär ich noch frei , mit dem Renner wär das da auch ma was...


----------



## Erdkunde-24h-DU (24. Juli 2011)

Bei unserem 24h-Duisburg 8er ist nach Unfallverletzungen und neuen privaten/beruflichen Verpflichtungen von mehreren Fahrern der personelle Erdrutsch so groß geworden, dass wir uns schweren Herzens entschlossen haben, unseren Startplatz zur Disposition zu stellen. Infos per PN oder Mail.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (24. Juli 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Nee, Alfsee war erst wieder als 2er mit Jens angedacht, aber irgednwie reizt mich die erste Solonummer zum ausprobierem, wieviel ich wirklich so aushalte, mehr.
> 
> Rad am Ring 2012 wär ich noch frei , mit dem Renner wär das da auch ma was...



lass uns das mal festhaltern


----------



## apoptygma (24. Juli 2011)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> lass uns das mal festhaltern



Ohje 

Ok....


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (26. Juli 2011)

Muss mir aber noch ein neues RR zulegen dafür :-(


----------



## apoptygma (26. Juli 2011)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Muss mir aber noch ein neues RR zulegen dafür :-(



Hast ja noch Zeit


----------



## Blut Svente (26. Juli 2011)

^^schön das ihr drüber gesprochen habt^^


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (26. Juli 2011)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> ^^schön das ihr drüber gesprochen habt^^



na hier ist ja sonst nichts los,
wir sind alle am fahren, weil die strecke jetzt länger geworden ist, 

hat sich den schon einer die neuen Streckenabschnitte angeschaut ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (26. Juli 2011)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> na hier ist ja sonst nichts los,
> wir sind alle am fahren, weil die strecke jetzt länger geworden ist,
> 
> hat sich den schon einer die neuen Streckenabschnitte angeschaut ?



Was soll man sich denn da ansehen ? Flaches hin und her fahren. ich sehe es mir auf der ersten Runde nach dem Start an.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (26. Juli 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> Was soll man sich denn da ansehen ? Flaches hin und her fahren. ich sehe es mir auf der ersten Runde nach dem Start an.



Allso alles Schotterweg. 
Ich drehe am Freitag noch ein paar Runden vor dem Rennen zum warm fahren.
Gekämpft werden muß von der ersten Runde an.


----------



## molux (26. Juli 2011)

Moin,
im Park sind reichlich Nutzer unterwegs........so das die Ordner die Anweisung haben den MTBiker eventuellen Trainigsrunden zu untersagen, da es schon zu einem Unfall mit einem Kind gekommen ist. Untersagen heist, Verwarnung wird ausgesprochen....mit einem Jahr Hausverbot ist man bei Nichtbeachtung dabei.
Bei meiner Runde wurde ich von soeinem rücksichtlosen MTBiker überholt, während ich mir vier entgegenkommende Fussgänger auf dem Steg zur Treppe erst passieren lassen wollte, meinte dieser wohl drei Sekunden zu verlieren wenn er nicht zeitgleich die Steganlage mit noch zwei Fussgängern...teilt?!?!   Eine Minute später gab es die Ansage durch die Parkaufsicht................ unterhalb der Treppe......(hier hatte sich der schon ein Jahr verdient, durch Rücksichtlosigkeit gegenüber anderen Parkbesuchern).
Der Parkbetreiber hat mit Skyder bereits Kontakt aufgenommen und hat Hinweiszettel an der Pforte bereit liegen für die MTBler.

Hinweis am Rande: die neue Streckenführung am dem Manganeisenlagerplatz führt übereinen sehr schmierigen Plattenweg...heute konnte ich schon die möglichen Auswirkungen bzw. Folgen. Gute Besserung wünsche ich dem Kollegen. Meine Rettung war eine Hundeführer am Sonntag, ich verlangsamte und merkte , wie rutschig der Untergrund hier ist.


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (26. Juli 2011)

die Superhelden hast du überall,
wir sind letztes Jahr schön gemütlich vorher die Runde abgefahrer und waren dann schön Essen. 
Schnellfahren kann man beim Rennen


----------



## Schwitte (27. Juli 2011)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> Allso alles Schotterweg.



Nicht nur.
Diesmal geht's auch über ein Stück Wiese, die sollte sich am Wetter nichts ändern, nach wenigen Runden sicherlich für zusätzlichen Spaß sorgen wird.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## WhiteBandit (27. Juli 2011)

> wir sind letztes Jahr schön gemütlich vorher die Runde abgefahrer und waren dann schön Essen.
> Schnellfahren kann man beim Rennen


 
Genau so werden wir es auch Handhaben. Besonders das Essen mit einem lecker Bierchen


----------



## r19andre (27. Juli 2011)

Moin,

wir suchen für unser 4er Mix Team (8er ist leider schon voll) noch einen sportlichen Fahrer. Erstmal egal ob m oder w.
Ziel ist aber eine Platzierung im vorderen Drittel.Also nichts mit Grillen und Bier trinken 
Über Kosten/Verpflegung etc. einfach eine PN

Gruß
Andre


----------



## marcusge (27. Juli 2011)

Die Plätze sind mittlerweile so begehrt, daß ein komplettes Viererteam bei ebay für einen Euro versteigert wurde.


----------



## Kalimnann04 (27. Juli 2011)

Tach zusammen,

wir haben leider einen Ausfall für unser 4er Mix Team zu verzeichnen und sind auf der Suche nach Ersatz, ob männlein oder weiblein ist völlig egal. Wir sind dieses Jahr zum vierten mal dabei aber denoch keine Kandidaten für die vorderen Plätze und unsere Kondi liegt noch irgendwo im Wald  Wer also vlt. Lust hat an einem 24h Rennen teilzunehmen oder kein Team gefunden hat der kann sich gerne melden. Unser Team (2m/1w) ist vom Altersdurchschnitt Jahrgang 1967 bis 73. 

Gruss
Kalimann04


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md-hammer (28. Juli 2011)

Ist zwar noch ein bisschen früh, aber man kann ja schon mal schauen wie es tendenziell werden soll

Freitag
05.08.2011
leicht bewölkt
16 / 24°C 

Samstag
06.08.2011
leicht bewölkt
14 / 21°C 

Sonntag
07.08.201
sonnig
16 / 21°C 

Damit könnte ich gut leben.


----------



## WhiteBandit (28. Juli 2011)

Ja geil  
habe ich heute morgen auch schon gesehen


----------



## cube.ltd (28. Juli 2011)

Seriösität und Scharlatane: Die Langfristvorhersage
und
Wettertrend


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (29. Juli 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich benötige um mit meinem Laptop im Fahrerlager online die Rundenzeiten abrufen zu können,
geht das per WLan.


----------



## KONI-DU (29. Juli 2011)

WLAN wäre cool, aber wohl nicht vorhanden.
Ich denke, ein UMTS Stick o.ä. wirst du schon benötigen.


----------



## OerdiYJ (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo 24h freunde

bei uns im Team fällt wegen Rücken ein Fahrer aus.

Wer hat lust an seiner stelle, die 24h in Dusburg mit uns zu Biken?

Team Chugach

Wer will kann sich melden [email protected] oder 0173/9116064


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Down-Hiller (30. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand Infos ob dieses Jahr die Treppe (hoffentlich) wieder offen ist 

Es grüßt das TEAM SCHWABEN EXPRESS!


----------



## marcusge (30. Juli 2011)

Werde Mitte nächster Woche nochmal in Duisburg sein.
Bis dahin sollte man sehen ob Vorbereitungen zum Überbau da sind.
(War letztes Jahr genau so)
Werde dann Bericht erstatten.


----------



## marcusge (31. Juli 2011)

Neu auf der Homepage
KöPi sucht den Sprintkönig der 24h von Duisburg


----------



## Wave (31. Juli 2011)

Das ist doch mal ne coole Sache, aber warum das ganze in den letzten Zügen des Rennens?


----------



## md-hammer (31. Juli 2011)

Down-Hiller schrieb:


> Hat jemand Infos ob dieses Jahr die Treppe (hoffentlich) wieder offen ist
> 
> Es grüßt das TEAM SCHWABEN EXPRESS!



Die Treppe wird wieder überbaut.


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Juli 2011)

marcusge schrieb:


> Neu auf der Homepage
> KöPi sucht den Sprintkönig der 24h von Duisburg



sicher ganz nett, aber die sprintwertung für die 8er teams in die letzte stunde zu legen ist doch eher suboptimal.

viele fahrer werden froh sein dass sie es bald geschafft haben und bummeln über die strecke.
jetzt werden die 8er fahrer, die ja ohnehin schnell unterwegs sind, noch mehr zum rasen animiert.


----------



## Christer (31. Juli 2011)

Warum springen dieses Jahr eigentlich so viele Fahrer und ganze Teams wieder ab? In den letzten Jahren wurden kurz vor dem Rennen immer wieder einzelne Fahrer gesucht. Aber dieses Jahr hört hört man überall das ganze Team Plätze abgegeben werden. Komischerweis gehen die freien Team Plätze auch im Moment kaum weg. Hier kommen ja jeden Tag neue dazu.  

Bei ebay ist letztens ein Team Platz für 1 Euro weg gegangen.


----------



## wogru (31. Juli 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> sicher ganz nett, aber die sprintwertung für die 8er teams in die letzte stunde zu legen ist doch eher suboptimal.
> 
> viele fahrer werden froh sein dass sie es bald geschafft haben und bummeln über die strecke.
> jetzt werden die 8er fahrer, die ja ohnehin schnell unterwegs sind, noch mehr zum rasen animiert.



Sehe ich auch so, da hätte man vielleicht besser den Bergkönig gesucht und am Anfang vom Monte Schlacko bis ganz oben eine extra Zeitmessung aufgebaut um den Bergkönig zu krönen. Aber schauen wir erst mal wie es tatsächlich kommt, nachher war es wieder viel Geschrei für nix.


----------



## Schwitte (31. Juli 2011)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Ist zwar noch ein bisschen früh, aber man kann ja schon mal schauen wie es tendenziell werden soll
> 
> Freitag
> 05.08.2011
> ...



Hat sich aktuell etwas geändert , aber es sind ja noch eine paar Tage. 

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Tria2011 (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
wir suchen für unser 4er Team dringend noch einen Fahrer/Fahrerin, wer hat noch Lust und Zeit? 

PS: wir haben keine Ambitionen zu gewinnen, sonder der Spaß steht im Vordergrund.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (1. August 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Hat sich aktuell etwas geändert , aber es sind ja noch eine paar Tage.
> 
> Gruß Schwitte



Sieht doch immer noch gut aus, ich meine lieber warmer Regen als kalter.


----------



## zonuk (1. August 2011)

dann staubt es auch nicht so dolle und man sieht die tränen nicht so


----------



## Pap (1. August 2011)

Nur keine Panik,
das Meiste geht doch vorbei.


----------



## Schwitte (1. August 2011)

Bin mal gespannt wie lange das Stück Wiese durchhält, sollte es immer mal wieder regnen. Vor den wenigen Bikern die bisher mal ne Proberunde gedreht haben ist die Wiese schon geflüchtet.
Wird dann irgendwann mal ordentlich Körner fressen.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## wogru (1. August 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie lange das Stück Wiese durchhält, sollte es immer mal wieder regnen. Vor den wenigen Bikern die bisher mal ne Proberunde gedreht haben ist die Wiese schon geflüchtet.
> Wird dann irgendwann mal ordentlich Körner fressen.
> 
> Gruß Schwitte



Von welcher Wiese redest du ? Das Stück kurz bevor es den Monte Schlacko hoch geht, oder gibt es ein weiteres ?


----------



## klmp77 (1. August 2011)

auf der anderen straßenseite, wo es statt links bergauf nun rechts flach über sanfte wiesen geht.


----------



## Schwitte (1. August 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> Von welcher Wiese redest du ? Das Stück kurz bevor es den Monte Schlacko hoch geht, oder gibt es ein weiteres ?



Das "kurze Stück" ist es nicht, sondern wie von klmp77 schon beschrieben ein mal grob geschätzt 300m langes Wiesenstück.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## wogru (2. August 2011)

Danke für die Antwort, ich schätze aber schlimmer als in Lofer letztes Jahr kann es kaum werden. Denke die dabei waren werden wissen was ich meine.


----------



## Schwitte (2. August 2011)

Der kpl. Boden im Landschaftspark ist irgendwie so dermaßen verdichtet, so schlimm wird's also nicht werden.
Sehen wir es positiv, da wird's garantiert nicht stauben.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DülmenerMTBer (2. August 2011)

wann wurde Freitags immer das Fahrerlager geöffnet, 12 Uhr oder 14 Uhr ?


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (2. August 2011)

DülmenerMTBer schrieb:


> wann wurde Freitags immer das Fahrerlager geöffnet, 12 Uhr oder 14 Uhr ?



habs schon gefunden, 10 Uhr wird das Fahrerlager geöffnet,


----------



## exto (2. August 2011)

Wenn's keine grundlegenden Änderungen gab, werden dann aber dir besten Plätze schon weg sein. Wenn du Einzelstarter bist, wirst du dich Freitag morgen mit kompletten 4er und 8er Teams konfrontiert sehen, die die Plätze direkt an der Strecke mit Trassierband und zwei kräftigen Typen auf Klappstühlen schon Donnerstags markiert haben. 
Wenn du Pech hast, haben die Freitag mittags schon ihre Ehefrauen rangeschafft, dann verschärft sich der Diskussionston noch mal deutlich.
Das war letztes Jahr der Augenblick in dem ich Worte gelernt habe, von deren Existenz ich vorher nicht mal was geahnt hatte 


Bevor hier alle zum Rennen abhauen:

Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß und sturzfreies Durchkommen. Vor allem natürlich den Solostartern und ganz besonders meiner persönlichen Favoritin in der 2er-mixed-Wertung 

Ich werde euer Treiben live am Rundenticker verfolgen...


----------



## wogru (2. August 2011)

Bin gespannt ob dieses Jahr im Fahrerlager rigoros durchgegriffen wird oder ob es wieder nur großmaulige Ankündigungen sind. 
Viel Platz brauche ich nicht, mir reicht ein Stellplatz in der Nähe der Strecke um schnell Klamotten zu wechseln oder Licht zu holen. Ansonsten wollte ich ja fahren und nicht zelten !!


----------



## WhiteBandit (2. August 2011)

@exto
Kann ich Beispiele bekommen  Bin immer für neue dinge zu haben. 
Aber man konnte doch vorher eine Platzreservierung durchführen. Wird das nicht eingehalten?


----------



## Dumens100 (2. August 2011)

Platzreservierung hat noch nie richtig geklapt und leider waren immer die Einzelstarter die leidtragenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (2. August 2011)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> @exto
> Kann ich Beispiele bekommen



Das waren alles Wortkreationen, die hier von der Forensoftware automatisch durch Sternchen ersetzt werden.

Der Härtefall war der Teilnehmer, der - logischer Argumentation durchaus zugänglich - sein Auto auf unser bitten 30 cm zurück fahren wollte, dann aber von seiner keifenden Gattin den Schlüssel abgenommen bekam und daraufhin (wahrscheinlich um das Jahr 2010 nicht ohne Sex zu Ende bringen zu müssen) jegliche Kommunikation mit uns abbrach 

Hach, das alles wird mir dieses Jahr schon irgendwie fehlen...


----------



## WhiteBandit (2. August 2011)

Alles klar zum Glück reise ich ohne meine Frau an.


----------



## eminem7905 (2. August 2011)

ne kurze frage, bin im 4er fun-ambitioniert, habe 22/36 vorne und 11-34 hinten meint ihr das reicht, oder ist es obenrum zu kurz übersetzt???

fahre mit meiner trittfrequenz ohne probleme ca. 30km/h, geht da auf den geraden mehr, oder reicht diese übersetzung aus??


----------



## yellow-faggin (2. August 2011)

Hey,

ich war heute auch mal da und hab mir die neuen Streckenteile angeschaut,
das neue Stück Wiese wird bei dem angekündigten Wetter auf jeden Fall sehr lustig zu fahren werden 

Die Treppe wird auch wieder überbaut, die Dachlatten und die Teerpappe liegen schon am Fuß der Treppe parat!
Wieso liegt eigentlich in den Spitzkehren am Bahndamm und einigen anderen engen Stellen Sand rum, liegt der da etwa absichtlich?


----------



## eddy 1 (2. August 2011)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ne kurze frage, bin im 4er fun-ambitioniert, habe 22/36 vorne und 11-34 hinten meint ihr das reicht, oder ist es obenrum zu kurz übersetzt???
> 
> fahre mit meiner trittfrequenz ohne probleme ca. 30km/h, geht da auf den geraden mehr, oder reicht diese übersetzung aus??



Mir wäre das definitiv zu dünn fahre 30 - 42 und das hat immer gut gepasst


----------



## yellow-faggin (2. August 2011)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> ne kurze frage, bin im 4er fun-ambitioniert, habe 22/36 vorne und 11-34 hinten meint ihr das reicht, oder ist es obenrum zu kurz übersetzt???
> 
> fahre mit meiner trittfrequenz ohne probleme ca. 30km/h, geht da auf den geraden mehr, oder reicht diese übersetzung aus??



Wenn du die 36-11 auch wirklich fährst und nicht nur maximal 36-12 oder 13 dann sollte das eigentlich ausreichen!
Bei meiner Proberunde heute bin ich auch nie mehr als 44-13 gefahren, ist nur etwas länger als 36-11,
die 44-15 die ich sonst auf den Geraden gefahren bin sind auch schon wieder kürzer als die 36-11, hängt natürlich immer sehr von der Trittfrequenz ab 
Ich neige eher zu recht hohen Trittfrequenzen so zwischen 85-100.


----------



## Eine_Dropsau (2. August 2011)

Ist die neue Strecke schon Jemand mit nem GPS Gerät abgefahren ? War heute da und wolte nach der Karte im Inet mal die Strecke nachfahren. Hatte aber keine Chance, da scheinbar der innere Bereich abgesperrt war und ich den Bereich viel zu unübersichtlich finde, wo es nun genau langgehen soll. Denke da können mir Teilnehmer der letzten Jahre eher weiterhelfen. Würde gerne die Orginalstrecke mal nachfahren, da ich am Wochenende wohl leider nicht dabei sein kann. Würd mich über Rückmeldungen freuen. Danke schonmal!


----------



## marcusge (2. August 2011)

Ich dachte hier gab es genug Angebote über freie Teamplätze bzw. ganze Teams.
Da wird sich doch wohl fürs WE was finden!?!


----------



## apoptygma (2. August 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß und sturzfreies Durchkommen. Vor allem natürlich den Solostartern und ganz besonders meiner persönlichen Favoritin in der 2er-mixed-Wertung
> 
> Ich werde euer Treiben live am Rundenticker verfolgen...


----------



## MacM (2. August 2011)

Biete immer noch einen 4er Startplatz an - für kurzentschlossene.
Bitte einfach melden unter [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (3. August 2011)

marcusge schrieb:


> Ich dachte hier gab es genug Angebote über freie Teamplätze bzw. ganze Teams.
> Da wird sich doch wohl fürs WE was finden!?!



vielleicht muss er ja arbeiten, oder ist sonstwie verhindert.


----------



## Rotten67 (3. August 2011)

Ach, wenn man die Angebote so liest bekommt man schon lust auf  ein paar Runden..


----------



## Schwitte (3. August 2011)

...und dieses Jahr ist es auch garantiert kpl. staubfrei.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Kalimnann04 (3. August 2011)

scheint irgenwie ein Seuchen-Jahr zu sein , uns fehlt auch noch durch Krankheit ein Männlein oder Weiblein für unser 4-Mixed. Wer intresse hat einfach mailen > [email protected]

Gruss Kalimann


----------



## KILROY (3. August 2011)

Platzvergabe ist online....


----------



## apoptygma (3. August 2011)

Die Lagereinteilung ist schon wieder fürn Ar....

Nen 2er Team in den Sektor T zu packen ist schon schlimm genug finde ich. Aber dann zwei 2er, die zusammen lagern müssen und wollen wegen gemeinsamen Zelt, Betreuer, Physio und Co, das auch angegeben haben, dann noch auseinander zu reissen ist Mist.


----------



## wogru (3. August 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Die Lagereinteilung ist schon wieder fürn Ar....
> 
> Nen 2er Team in den Sektor T zu packen ist schon schlimm genug finde ich. Aber dann zwei 2er, die zusammen lagern müssen und wollen wegen gemeinsamen Zelt, Betreuer, Physio und Co, das auch angegeben haben, dann noch auseinander zu reissen ist Mist.



Nicht aufregen, anrufen und telefonisch klären !!

Also laut Beschreibung sind in meinem Sektor nur Single-Starter und 2er Teams, ok, ein paar 4er weil sie mit ihren 2er zusammen sein wollen. Wenn ich Samstag hin komme ist wahrscheinlich alles mit 8erTeams belegt.


----------



## apoptygma (3. August 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> Nicht aufregen, anrufen und telefonisch klären !!
> 
> Also laut Beschreibung sind in meinem Sektor nur Single-Starter und 2er Teams, ok, ein paar 4er weil sie mit ihren 2er zusammen sein wollen. Wenn ich Samstag hin komme ist wahrscheinlich alles mit 8erTeams belegt.




Hab ich "machen lassen", also das anrufen, ich schlag da schnell nen Anwaltston an....  Wir werden jetzt mit in den Sektor T ziehen, da sei noch genug Platz. Mail ist schon raus.

Was nen Driss....na ja


----------



## mistermoo (3. August 2011)

Es stellt sich die Frage: Warum vorher sagen wer mit wem zusammen einen Platz haben will (vielleicht schon wie oben angegeben da gemeinsames Zelt/Vereinsauftritt etc.) wenn in bekannten Sektoren immer die gleichen Teams bevorzugt einen Platz zugeteilt bekommen. War 2009/2010 auch zu sehen.

Hat da überhaupt wer das Kommentarfeld gelesen seitens Veranstalter? Allein der Team Name/Vereinsname könnte da schon eindeutig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbiker2005 (3. August 2011)

Am Freitag gehts los, bin 2006 mal gefahren, mal sehen wie es fünf Jahre später ist 

Ich freue mich schon auf die Frauen die die Plätze verteidigen 

Ich wünsche allen viel Spass und immer sportlich bleiben.

Was immer gut kommt ist beim überholen die Seite zu sagen wo man vorbeifährt

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## eminem7905 (3. August 2011)

freundlichkeit währt am längsten

habe dort angerufen und für unsere 4er teams alles geklärt. 
war ein mussverständniss er bitte um entschuldigung. 

wir haben unseren wunschort.


----------



## wogru (3. August 2011)

mbiker2005 schrieb:


> ...
> Was immer gut kommt ist beim überholen die Seite zu sagen wo man vorbeifährt
> 
> Gruß
> Stefan



Also ich sag es hier noch einmal, wenn bei mir einer meint ich würde bei "komme links / komme rechts" die Ideallinie frei machen, der wird sich wundern, ich halte meine Linie und wechsele die Seite nicht. Ich bin als Einzelstarter unterwegs, überholt gefälligst auf der freien Seite. Ihr dürft mich höchstens schieben, ziehen und anfeuern


----------



## mistermoo (3. August 2011)

na den wolfi wird auch keiner anmaulen, da steht ja fett dran (einzelstarter/solo)

wenn du da im delirium deine runden drehst, wäre wecken tödlich


----------



## Boono (3. August 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> Also ich sag es hier noch einmal, wenn bei mir einer meint ich würde bei "komme links / komme rechts" die Ideallinie frei machen, der wird sich wundern, ich halte meine Linie und wechsele die Seite nicht. Ich bin als Einzelstarter unterwegs, überholt gefälligst auf der freien Seite. Ihr dürft mich höchstens schieben, ziehen und anfeuern



Also ich hätte auch nichts gegen schieben und ziehen


----------



## apoptygma (3. August 2011)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> freundlichkeit währt am längsten
> 
> habe dort angerufen und für unsere 4er teams alles geklärt.
> war ein mussverständniss er bitte um entschuldigung.
> ...



Da werd ich Euch auch behilflich gewesen sein, da ich meinen 2er ja von da abgezogen habe, so ist direkt wieder Platz geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (3. August 2011)

Ich bin auch wieder mit von der Party, aber als Söldner in einem 8er Team. Meine noch ausstehenden Solo-Startplatz hole ich mir dann 2012.
 Ich freue mich schon drauf.


----------



## Blut Svente (3. August 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> Also ich sag es hier noch einmal, wenn bei mir einer meint ich würde bei "komme links / komme rechts" die Ideallinie frei machen, der wird sich wundern, ich halte meine Linie und wechsele die Seite nicht. Ich bin als Einzelstarter unterwegs, überholt gefälligst auf der freien Seite. Ihr dürft mich höchstens schieben, ziehen und anfeuern



dürfen wir dich auch bewundern Du sagenhaft sagenumwobener  Einzelstarter


----------



## apoptygma (3. August 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> Also ich sag es hier noch einmal, wenn bei mir einer meint ich würde bei "komme links / komme rechts" die Ideallinie frei machen, der wird sich wundern, ich halte meine Linie und wechsele die Seite nicht. Ich bin als Einzelstarter unterwegs, überholt gefälligst auf der freien Seite. Ihr dürft mich höchstens schieben, ziehen und anfeuern




 Sehe ich ebenso!

Und Du wirst von mir jede Hilfe und ansprache bekommen, die Du haben magst  Mein Repertoire ist groß lieber Wolfgang.  Bis Samstag!


----------



## r19andre (3. August 2011)

na super,
wir stehen mit zwei Teams auch in unterschiedlichen Sektoren.
Mal sehen ob sich noch was machen lässt.

Wenn wer von Sektor R nach P will kann sich gerne melden dann würden wir noch zu unseren anderen in sektor R kommen

Viel Spass allen vor Ort

Gruß
Andre


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (3. August 2011)

ich war mal wieder nett und freundlich, habe vorab eine nette Mail hingeschickt und stehe in unserem Wunschsektor,   geht doch,
nur das Donnerstag abend schon Plätze abgesteckt werden finde ich blöd, 
habe aber hoffnung das wir an der Strecke stehen werden


----------



## exto (3. August 2011)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ich bin auch wieder mit von der Party, aber als Söldner in einem 8er Team. Meine noch ausstehenden Solo-Startplatz hole ich mir dann 2012.
> Ich freue mich schon drauf.



Heh Mario, fährst du für Bike Infection? 

Im 8er  

Ich hoffe, die haben genug Material in ihrer Kiste, um dich vom Rad zu schießen und im Camp anzuketten, wenn du grad nicht dran bist


----------



## Power-Valve (4. August 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Heh Mario, fährst du für Bike Infection?
> 
> Im 8er
> 
> Ich hoffe, die haben genug Material in ihrer Kiste, um dich vom Rad zu schießen und im Camp anzuketten, wenn du grad nicht dran bist


Nee, der faehrt bei uns ;-) 
Das kann ja was werden, jeder eine Runde und Mario macht den Rest...


----------



## Dumens100 (4. August 2011)

startet eigentlich joey kelly dieses Jahr


----------



## Schwitte (4. August 2011)

Braucht den wer? Ich nicht.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## klmp77 (4. August 2011)

ich würde es schon vermissen, wenn sein name nicht 14mal pro stunde begeisterte erwähnung finden würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## md-hammer (4. August 2011)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> startet eigentlich joey kelly dieses Jahr



Er fährt im 2er Team mit Rainer Calmund


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (4. August 2011)




----------



## Blut Svente (4. August 2011)

so die ersten vier 8er stellplätze in beschlag genommen


----------



## apoptygma (4. August 2011)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> so die ersten vier 8er stellplätze in beschlag genommen



Und das hoffentlich auch in den zugewiesenen Sektoren...


----------



## Schwitte (4. August 2011)

....dieses Jahr könnten die Einzelfahrer wirklich mal eine Chance auf einen Platz an der Strecke bekommen. Es wird definitiv drauf geachtet, zumindest bis jetzt. Also nix mit Flatterband und Klappstuhl die erste Reihe blockieren.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## apoptygma (4. August 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> ....dieses Jahr könnten die Einzelfahrer wirklich mal eine Chance auf einen Platz an der Strecke bekommen. Es wird definitiv drauf geachtet, zumindest bis jetzt. Also nix mit Flatterband und Klappstuhl die erste Reihe blockieren.
> 
> Gruß Schwitte


----------



## eminem7905 (4. August 2011)

jetz gehts los, jetzt geht los......

ich wünsche euch allen eine super veranstalltung, egal in welcher form, ob als zuschauer ambitionierter biker oder just for fun biker. 
fahr fair....und riskiert nicht zu viel, denn das rennen ist erst nach 24 stunden entschieden....


----------



## Blut Svente (4. August 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Und das hoffentlich auch in den zugewiesenen Sektoren...



hä?


----------



## apoptygma (4. August 2011)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> hä?



Das heisst "bitte"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (4. August 2011)

danke


----------



## mistermoo (4. August 2011)

und zudem könnte das auch bedeuten, abzug weil anders eingeteilt; zulässiger bezug erst ab freitag 10 oder so...

gab da auch schon umzüge in der früh


----------



## icettea (4. August 2011)

Der Regen kommt .... îîî


----------



## Free-Time-Biker (5. August 2011)

icettea schrieb:


> Der Regen kommt .... îîî



hurra


----------



## Hjoddel (5. August 2011)

klmp77 schrieb:


> ich würde es schon vermissen, wenn sein name nicht 14mal pro stunde begeisterte erwähnung finden würde.



Warum?


----------



## Scott-y (5. August 2011)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Nee, der faehrt bei uns ;-)
> Das kann ja was werden, jeder eine Runde und Mario macht den Rest...



,,Man hat mir ein Angebot gemacht ,dass ich nicht ablehnen konnte!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (5. August 2011)

Hjoddel schrieb:


> Warum?



ironie ...


----------



## f0ri (5. August 2011)

icettea schrieb:


> Der Regen kommt .... îîî


 
Jep - der Wettergott ist kein MTB-Fan


----------



## Becci (5. August 2011)

f0ri schrieb:


> Jep - der Wettergott ist kein MTB-Fan



und ob, dann wirds doch erst richtig lustig 
dieses jahr habs ichs endlich mal geschafft nur betreuerin zu sein 

euch allem viel spass und kette rechts


----------



## Twenty-1 (5. August 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Das heisst "bitte"


 
bitte, hä???


----------



## f0ri (5. August 2011)

Becci schrieb:


> und ob, dann wirds doch erst richtig lustig
> dieses jahr habs ichs endlich mal geschafft nur betreuerin zu sein
> 
> euch allem viel spass und kette rechts


 

naja gegen einen ordentlichen Schauer hab ich ja nix, aber Dauerregen muß nicht zwingend sein.

...andererseits, wenn ich einmal nass bin ist es dann auch egal


----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2011)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> bitte, hä???





So, Sachen gepackt, alles für 24 Std. Dauerregen dabei, ein Koffer voll Klamotten, Schutzbleche, Handtücher , Tonnen an Süsskram, Keksen...Rad wird absichtlich nicht sauber gemacht...da ist noch der Dreck vom 24 Std. Rennen am Alfsee dran...vielleicht bringt es Glück ;-)

Nun Beine hoch und auf den morgigen Morgen warten.


----------



## Becci (5. August 2011)

f0ri schrieb:


> ...andererseits, wenn ich einmal nass bin ist es dann auch egal



so gings mir letztes jahr..es wurde gesagt vor meinen runden " ne regenjacke brauchst du net" und das ende vom lied? 2 runden patschenass gefahren


----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2011)

Becci schrieb:


> so gings mir letztes jahr..es wurde gesagt vor meinen runden " ne regenjacke brauchst du net" und das ende vom lied? 2 runden patschenass gefahren




Und genau aus diesem Grund schwören wir auf niederschlagsradar.de


----------



## exto (5. August 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ...Schutzbleche...





... und mit mir schimpfste wegen 29' und so...


----------



## wogru (5. August 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ... *Schutzbleche*...



Hä, ich meine wie bitte ? Wer braucht den so etwas ? Fällt der Gewichtsoptimierung zum Opfer !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2011)

Meine Herren, sorry, meine werten Herren .

Ich habe keine Lust, meine empfindlichen  Bereiche (und ich gehe da nun nicht weiter ins Detail) mit dem Landschaftspark-Feinstaub-Metall-Wasauchimmerdabloßnochsodrinistimboden-Dreck blutig zu scheuern. Also kommen bei Regen die Bleche dran. PUNKT. Denn ich habe keine Lust auf Zink-Salbe Deluxe die nächsten 20 Wochen 

Ich fahre gewichtsoptimiert wohl ohne Trinkflasche  Zumindest tagsüber.


----------



## f0ri (5. August 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ...Ich fahre gewichtsoptimiert wohl ohne Trinkflasche  Zumindest tagsüber....


 
Wasser bekommste ja trotzdem genügend


----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2011)

f0ri schrieb:


> Wasser bekommste ja trotzdem genügend



a) das und b) bei 45-50 Minuten Fahrtzeit kann man das auch auf vor den Einsatz verlegen, also das Trinken


----------



## DaKe (5. August 2011)

hallo

was muss ich eigendlich für eine adresse ins navi eingeben um mich dort hin zu finden ?? nur landschaftspark nord ??

gruß

DaKE


----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2011)

Die Platzvergabe soll, nach Aussagen Dritter vor Ort, schon wieder etwas chaotisch sein. Komplett belegte Sektoren, von denen man weiss, das längst nicht alle vorgesehenen Teams da sind. Hoffentlich bleibt alles ruhig da .

Wahrscheinlich muss man irgendwann schon Mittwochs anreisen


----------



## f0ri (5. August 2011)

DaKe schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> was muss ich eigendlich für eine adresse ins navi eingeben um mich dort hin zu finden ?? nur landschaftspark nord ??
> 
> ...


 

lt. website vom lapadu

Emscherstraße 71
47137 Duisburg


----------



## DaKe (5. August 2011)

Danke dir

hoffe das stimmt sonst habe ich ein problem 



Gruß

DaKe


----------



## f0ri (5. August 2011)

DaKe schrieb:


> Danke dir
> 
> hoffe das stimmt sonst habe ich ein problem
> 
> ...


 
Wenn es nicht stimmt bin ich auch nicht da


----------



## DaKe (5. August 2011)

ich versuche es ..... bis gleich 


Gruß

DaKe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (5. August 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Die Platzvergabe soll, nach Aussagen Dritter vor Ort, schon wieder etwas chaotisch sein. Komplett belegte Sektoren, von denen man weiss, das längst nicht alle vorgesehenen Teams da sind. Hoffentlich bleibt alles ruhig da .
> 
> Wahrscheinlich muss man irgendwann schon Mittwochs anreisen



Jep, gestern sah es noch gut aus, heute sind die begehrten Felder eigentlich schon kpl. voll.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Jep, gestern sah es noch gut aus, heute sind die begehrten Felder eigentlich schon kpl. voll.
> 
> Gruß Schwitte




Wir haben ein lauschiges Plätzchen ganz hinten in T. Das hat schon fast was von Urlaub


----------



## wogru (5. August 2011)

Bekannte stehen mir ihrem Zelt dort wo sonst mein Wagen gestanden hat ... ok, dann habe ich halt eine Garage, ich parke wie immer auf meinem Platz


----------



## icettea (5. August 2011)

Naja noch siehts ja gut aus. Vielleicht bleibt es ja so ...


----------



## keep_rolling (6. August 2011)

4:40 Uhr: der erste Regen
5:40 Uhr: der zweite Regen

Jetzt ist die Strecke gut präpariert, das reicht aber auch 

H


----------



## derpaul (6. August 2011)

Hallo,

hat ihr nen Link zu einem Blog fürs Rennen?

Gruß
P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (6. August 2011)

live-timing: http://www1.your-sports.com/details/index.php?page=4&eventid=8064


----------



## DaKe (7. August 2011)

So auch wieder zu Hause ! War top die Veranstaltung ! 


DaKe


----------



## mistermoo (7. August 2011)

Veranstaltung Top, außer das mit der Urin Spur unterhalb des Stahlkolosses hätte man eher rausnehmen müssen.

Das war nicht nur grenzwertig ekelerregend, sondern hätte auch für mögliche Massen an Kranken sorgen können. :kotz:

Da würde ich aber auch mal den Aufsteller der WC Häuser seitens Duisburger Landschaftpark (dort wo die Disco war) in Verantwortung nehmen.


----------



## BjöRRn (7. August 2011)

Wenn man von der Pipi-durchfahrt absieht, was aufgrund des Megaekelfaktors sehr schwer fällt, war die Veranstaltung deutlich besser als in den letzten Jahren. Wenn ich nur darn denke, spüre ich schon wieder einen Juckreiz... bäh.

Die Streckenverlängerung hat gewirkt. Von 18 Runden im 4er hatte ich nur zweimal einen 10s Stau an der Treppe. 

Bis nächstes Jahr   (bitte ohne Piss-Fluss)


----------



## skaster (7. August 2011)

Bißchen was zum gucken:

Bilder

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## marcusge (8. August 2011)

Sehr schöne Fotos.
Auch von mir    für die Veranstaltung


----------



## 2Dirty (8. August 2011)

skaster schrieb:


> Bißchen was zum gucken:
> 
> Bilder
> 
> ...



Danke Christoph, deswegen hab ich dich nirgendwo auf dem Bike gesehen^^


----------



## wogru (8. August 2011)

Könnt ihr schon wieder sitzen ?


----------



## CC-Freak (8. August 2011)

laufen ist viel schlimmer


----------



## md-hammer (8. August 2011)

War eine geile Veranstaltung. Viele Bekannte getroffen, das Wetter war bei weitem besser als es vorrausgesagt wurde und die Streckenverlängerung hat sich meines Erachtens nach bewährt. Keine langen Wartezeiten an der Treppe. Freue mich schon wieder auf nächstes Jahr. Gute Besserung an alle verunfallten.
Gruß Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toblerone (8. August 2011)

Hier mal ein Video von uns.
Lief leider nicht so gut. Letztes Jahr noch Platz 21, dieses Jahr wurden wir durchgereicht! 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8N3uRNz5rI"]âª24 Stunden Mountain Bike Rennen von Duisburg 2011â¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]
NÃ¤chstes Jahr wird alles besser!


----------



## f0ri (8. August 2011)

War dieses Jahr das erste mal dabei und es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.
Strecke war gut, abgesehen natürlich von dem "Klo-Stück" und das Wetter war viel besser als befürchtet.

Ich kann CC-Freak nur recht geben, laufen ist schlimmer als sitzen


----------



## anatol20 (8. August 2011)

Moin!

Wo kann man denn die Ergebnisse der Sprintwertungen sehen?


----------



## Olli5 (8. August 2011)

Das war eine klasse Veranstaltung! 

Positiv zu erwähnen ist:
Keine Staus und Wartezeiten wie letztem Jahr.
Ein super Streckenverlauf - auch die rechtzeitige Herausnahme der Unfallstelle an der Autobahn.

Leider auch einige negative Punkte:
Die Fahrer der hirnlosen Fraktion, welche gerade nachts recht rücksichtslos unterwegs waren.

Die Pissstrecke unter dem Hochofen!! 
Das hätte man vom Veranstalter aus schon zum Start unterbinden müssen. Es roch vom Beginn an nach Brackwasser...., was sich mit der Kinovorstellung schlagartig änderte!!!
Erst in der Nacht wurde dann die Strecke geändert, obwohl ich um ca. 23.00 diesen Mißstand bei dem Orgateam gemeldet hatte.


----------



## dicker70 (8. August 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> Könnt ihr schon wieder sitzen ?


 Hallo.
Mit dem sitzen geht so, habe es mir schlimmer vorgestellt.
War Solo unterwegs 32 Runden reine Fahrzeit ca 19 Std.
LG an alle Teilnehmer


----------



## wogru (8. August 2011)

dicker70 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Mit dem sitzen geht so, habe es mir schlimmer vorgestellt.
> War Solo unterwegs 32 Runden reine Fahrzeit ca 19 Std.
> LG an alle Teilnehmer



Habe Solo 44 Runden geschafft, die 45. habe ich mir geschenkt, Zeit genug wäre gewesen. Es ging aber kaum noch etwas und den monte Schlacko wollte ich nicth hochschieben vor all dem Publikum.


----------



## dicker70 (8. August 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> Habe Solo 44 Runden geschafft, die 45. habe ich mir geschenkt, Zeit genug wäre gewesen. Es ging aber kaum noch etwas und den monte Schlacko wollte ich nicth hochschieben vor all dem Publikum.


 
Respekt!!!

LG Andreas
Bis 2012 ?


----------



## wogru (8. August 2011)

dicker70 schrieb:


> Respekt!!!
> 
> LG Andreas
> Bis 2012 ?



Stand heute: *NEIN*
Anmeldung im Oktober: höchstwahrscheinlich ja


----------



## le_pierre (8. August 2011)

Mein Popo als Solofahrer hat auch enorm gelitten. Die ganzen Schläge am A.... bin ich als quasi ehemaliger Rennradschlamper garnicht gewohnt gewesen 
Hut Ab vor allen Startern die sich immer "freiwillig" 24Std. quälen wollen.
Schnelle Regneration und Keep Racing 
Pierre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjöRRn (8. August 2011)

Hey Pierre, 

Super Leistung! Hab Dich einige male gesehen und ein paar Runden vor Schluss, hast Du mich angeschoben


----------



## PacMan (8. August 2011)

Die Wartezeiten waren wirklich geringer als im letzten Jahr. Da hat neben der Streckenverlängerung vielleicht auch die abweichende Einführungsrunde für die Solo- und Zweier-Fahrer etwas zu beigetragen.

Was mich allerdings schwer enttäuscht hat, war die AC/DC-Kurve! Was war denn da los, bzw. *nicht* los. Kaum Stimmung, in der Nacht nur ganz leise Musik und der absolute Hammer: Zwischendurch lief sogar KEIN AC/DC. Mit Queen konnte ich ja als Alternative noch gut leben, aber bei einer Runde klang es nach irgend'ner Dance- oder Club-Mucke. Was sollte das denn bitteschön?
Wurde der frühere AC/DC-Stand von irgend'ner Rockerbande veranstaltet, die jetzt alle verhaftet sind? Oder sind die Leute einfach nur alt und verweichlicht?


----------



## wogru (8. August 2011)

PacMan schrieb:


> Die Wartezeiten waren wirklich geringer als im letzten Jahr. Da hat neben der Streckenverlängerung vielleicht auch die abweichende Einführungsrunde für die Solo- und Zweier-Fahrer etwas zu beigetragen.
> 
> Was mich allerdings schwer enttäuscht hat, war die AC/DC-Kurve! Was war denn da los, bzw. *nicht* los. Kaum Stimmung, in der Nacht nur ganz leise Musik und der absolute Hammer: Zwischendurch lief sogar KEIN AC/DC. Mit Queen konnte ich ja als Alternative noch gut leben, aber bei einer Runde klang es nach irgend'ner Dance- oder Club-Mucke. Was sollte das denn bitteschön?
> Wurde der frühere AC/DC-Stand von irgend'ner Rockerbande veranstaltet, die jetzt alle verhaftet sind? Oder sind die Leute einfach nur alt und verweichlicht?


Von denen war ich auch enttäuscht !! Für die Dance-Fraktion gibt es doch nun den DJ am Bahndamm  allerdings haben die auch irgendwann geschwächelt.


----------



## Domme02 (8. August 2011)

pro: ATMOSPHÄRE, Organisation, Fahrerlager, Sicherheit,Strom, Verfügbarkeit der Verpflegung, (eigenes Dixi  )
contra: langweilige Strecke!, Kloake, Verpflegung etwas eintönig (vorallem ist bei dem Preis mehr zu erwarten)

War ein schönes und sehr hartes Rennen. Super Organisation!
 Aber für ein MTB rennen fand ich die strecke schon sehr langweilig. Nächstes jahr gehts dann wohl doch lieber nach Chemnitz auf flowige Trails und Anlieger. Duisburg stellt einfach keine Highlightt dar, auf die man sich auch noch nach 3h freut. Außerdem fand ich das Tempogebolze auf dem Bahndamm echt öde. Als dann auch noch das Stück bei der Autobahn rausgenommen wurde, wurde es noch langweiliger. Ich persönlich hätte es nach dem Sturz nicht abgesperrt und fand es unbedenklich. Natürlich fuhr ich nur im 4er Team und als einzel fahrer kann es da schon etwas gefährlich werden aber am ende war es dann eben *keine MTB Strecke* mehr.

@toblerone   Klasse video! echt gut gemacht!


----------



## CC-Freak (8. August 2011)

Also ich fand die Strecke top aber ich glaube da hat jeder eine andere Meinung.

Nächstes Jahr wieder dabei......


----------



## NeroKnight (8. August 2011)

Jo des hatt dich wenigstens an der stelle nochma gepuscht wenn AC/DC klänge gelockt haben aber so leise und so komiges gedudel. Hoffe nächstes Jahr wieder auf volle power AC/DC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## le_pierre (8. August 2011)

BjöRRn schrieb:


> Hey Pierre,
> 
> Super Leistung! Hab Dich einige male gesehen und ein paar Runden vor Schluss, hast Du mich angeschoben


 
Ja komm davon hab ich doch auch was gehabt  vielen dank und man sicht sich on track


----------



## Twenty-1 (8. August 2011)

ja, kann ich. aber auch nur auf einem gut gepolsterten Bürostuhl


----------



## wogru (8. August 2011)

Für alle die es wegen dem Rennen am Samstag verpasst haben:
http://www.wdr.de/studio/duisburg/lokalzeit/beitrag11.html


----------



## apoptygma (8. August 2011)

So...Kopf auch wieder sortiert 

Pro: 
Längere Strecke. Orga wieder spitze! Toiletten, zumindest in meinem Bereich, immer ausreichend versorgt. Viele Streckenposten. Stimmung an der Strecken empfand ich besser als die Jahre zuvor.

Contra: 
Nachdem ich im 2er nunmal häufig auf der Strecke war, bin ich natürlich mehrfach durch die "Sch....." gefahren, wäre aber nicht im Traum drauf gekommen, obwohl Geruch eindeutig, das das tatsächlich.....ok! Ich bin nicht Herpesanfällig und schob es auf Halluzinantionen oder so... 

ACDC Kurve war wirklich schwach, dafür waren die Dancefloorer cool dabei 

Ein paar Strategen hätte man mal besser übermotiviert vom Rad klatschen müssen, aber das war zu erwarten. Aber es waren mal wieder keine der TOP 3 Teams. Also auch wieder typisch.  Gesamt betrachtet war es aus meiner Sicht das ruhigste Jahr auf der Strecke. Lag wohl eben auch an der verlängerte  Runde. Allerdings war diese schmale Strecke an den Gleisen grenzwertig, was Nachts die Überholerei angeht. Das war hier und da schon extrem knapp.

Danke nochmal hier an die beiden Jungs, die nach meinem Sturz gleich stehenblieben und fragten, ob alles ok sei (ok, wars nicht, aber das merkte ich erst später) 

Danke auch an den netten Herren, der mir Nachts mein Schaltwerk ausleuchtete, damit ich das xxxxx...Dingen nach zig Minuten wieder funktionsfähig von ner Tonne Schlamm befreit hatte.

Und danke an die Herren, die mir Windschatten gaben (unfreiwillig), angeboten hatten es nur 2 ;-) und die waren gleich so schnell dabei, das ich nur noch nen Kondensstreifen sah, aber trotzdem lieb ;-)

2012 bin ich ja bereits für einen weiteren 2er versprochen , diesmal hoffe ich (nachdem ich bis dato in Duisburg auch im  3. jahr nicht wirklich zu Ende fahren konnte), das es dann endlich klappt.


----------



## klmp77 (8. August 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Ein paar Strategen hätte man mal besser übermotiviert vom Rad klatschen müssen, aber das war zu erwarten. Aber es waren mal wieder keine der TOP 3 Teams. Also auch wieder typisch.



das ist leider so nicht ganz richtig, ein junger mann aus dem sieger8er hat sich trotz überholverbot an der sehr kurzen warteschlange an der stahltreppe vorbeigebremst und ließ sich auch durch festhalten und lautstarken protest nicht davon abhalten gemeinsam mit mir die treppe runterzustolpern. die ordner wußten wohl vom überholverbot nix und auch die ansage an den veranstalter persönlich mit nennung der startnummer hat nicht zum vollmundig angekündigten rundenabzug geführt.


----------



## apoptygma (8. August 2011)

klmp77 schrieb:


> das ist leider so nicht ganz richtig, ein junger mann aus dem sieger8er hat sich trotz überholverbot an der sehr kurzen warteschlange an der stahltreppe vorbeigebremst und ließ sich auch durch festhalten und lautstarken protest nicht davon abhalten gemeinsam mit mir die treppe runterzustolpern. die ordner wußten wohl vom überholverbot nix und auch die ansage an den veranstalter persönlich mit nennung der startnummer hat nicht zum vollmundig angekündigten rundenabzug geführt.



Schade, dann hätte der junge Mann wohl mal besser da ordentlich aufs Maul fliegen müssen. Glatt genug wars da ja .


----------



## Eikoor (8. August 2011)

ausser den üblichen Chaoten (wolln links vorbei, dabei lässt man rechts nen halben Kilometer Platz, aber nee, da sind ja Wurzeln...) gabs auch dieses Jahr mal wieder die Spezis, die zwei Minuten vor Start ernsthaft versuchen, sich noch in die erste Reihe zu quetschen. Junge, Du hast 7 Mitfahrer und x-viele Betreuer, da kannst Du doch einen finden, der ne Stunde vorher sich mit deinem Rad da hin stellt. Ich hab ja auch einen gefunden. 
Dann wirds im nächsten Jahr auch was besseres als der dritte Platz. 

Besonders cool war ja der Spezi, der beim Start noch auf der Rolle saß. Wärmer gehts nich....


Das mit der Kloake hab ich gar nicht so gemerkt....aber nun ja, ich arbeite ja auch in der Kläranlagentechnik, da fällts nicht auf. 
Sehr positiv: 
-dauerhaft warmes Duschwasser
-rechtzeitige Regenunterbrechungen, jedesmal wenn ich dran war

Nächstes Jahr nochmal ? Mal schaun, wie lange mein Po noch rot ist...


----------



## Eikoor (8. August 2011)

Toblerone schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Video von uns.
> Lief leider nicht so gut. Letztes Jahr noch Platz 21, dieses Jahr wurden wir durchgereicht!
> âª24 Stunden Mountain Bike Rennen von Duisburg 2011â¬â      - YouTube
> NÃ¤chstes Jahr wird alles besser!




Die besten GrÃ¼Ãe an das MÃ¤del bei 01:49 in diesem Video. 
Die hat den leichten Leistungsabfall am ACDC-HÃ¼gel deutlich weggemacht. (FrÃ¼her konnte man den ACDC-HÃ¼gel ja schon von weit unten hÃ¶ren, aber die hatten wohl das Ordnungsamt da ???)

Egal, dieses MÃ¤del stand da tagsÃ¼ber bei meiner Runde, abends, und nachts um halb zwei und am nÃ¤chsten Mittag auch, und sie hat da jeden einzelnen hochgerasselt gerasselt gerasselt!!!

Hoffe, Deinem Handgelenk gehts gut ! 

Danke fÃ¼rs Rasseln !


----------



## DaKe (8. August 2011)

Toblerone schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Video von uns.
> Lief leider nicht so gut. Letztes Jahr noch Platz 21, dieses Jahr wurden wir durchgereicht!
> âª24 Stunden Mountain Bike Rennen von Duisburg 2011â¬â      - YouTube
> NÃ¤chstes Jahr wird alles besser!



SchÃ¶ner Filmbeitrag ! Aber eine Sache muss ich doch kritisieren ! Den Saisonabschluss !!!!!!
Es ist der 2. Oktober ! Es ist der 10. Langenberg-Marathon und findet dieses Jahr in Bruchhausen statt ! Strecke ist ein klein wenig anders wie letztes Jahr aber top !!!


GruÃ

DaKe


----------



## Toblerone (8. August 2011)

DaKe schrieb:


> Schöner Filmbeitrag ! Aber eine Sache muss ich doch kritisieren ! Den Saisonabschluss !!!!!!
> Es ist der 2. Oktober ! Es ist der 10. Langenberg-Marathon und findet dieses Jahr in Bruchhausen statt ! Strecke ist ein klein wenig anders wie letztes Jahr aber top !!!
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Dake

hast vermutlich recht! War den ganzen Tag neben der Spur und nicht alle Details im Kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaKe (8. August 2011)

Toblerone schrieb:


> Hi Dake
> 
> hast vermutlich recht! War den ganzen Tag neben der Spur und nicht alle Details im Kopf



War auch nicht bös gemeint  Wir hatten ja das recht ein bißchen durcheinander zu sein !!!
Am besten war der Fahrer (vielleicht auch ein F- Mitglied) der neben mir in der Wechselzone stand und ich ihn fragte wo er eigendlich sein Helm hätte ........???? und schon war er wieder weg  Kann ja mal passieren !

So und meine rote Renn-Ziege habe ich auch wieder sauber ?? Ich hatte beim säubern son beißenden Uringeruch in der Nase ......??????





Gruß

DaKe


----------



## wogru (8. August 2011)

Einen dicken Kritikpunkt habe ich !! Als Solofahrer wollte ich mich bei euch  (Teamfahrern) in den Windschatten hängen und mich ziehen lassen. Und, was habt ihr gemacht ? Meinen Windschatten ausgenutzt und vor der Kurve oder dem Berg noch schnell überholt, so war das nicht geplant !!! An dieser Stelle ein herzliches Dankeschön an das nette Mädel die mir Sonntag vormittag Windschatten gegeben hat. Ich wäre gerne länger hinterher gefahren, aber nach so viel Stunden war sie dann doch zu schnell für mich.


----------



## cube.ltd (8. August 2011)

Das kam bestimmt daher weil einige Einzelstarter schneller unterwegs waren als manche Teamfahrer ;-)


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (8. August 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> Einen dicken Kritikpunkt habe ich !! Als Solofahrer wollte ich mich bei euch  (Teamfahrern) in den Windschatten hängen und mich ziehen lassen. Und, was habt ihr gemacht ? Meinen Windschatten ausgenutzt und vor der Kurve oder dem Berg noch schnell überholt, so war das nicht geplant !!! An dieser Stelle ein herzliches Dankeschön an das nette Mädel die mir Sonntag vormittag Windschatten gegeben hat. Ich wäre gerne länger hinterher gefahren, aber nach so viel Stunden war sie dann doch zu schnell für mich.



ich kann dich gut verstehen ich war als 2er unterwegs, mein Plan mich auf den geraden im Windschatten auszuruhen ging nicht ganz auf, auf dem letzten Damm abschnitt zur Treppe hatte ich stellenweise 10 Leute im Windschatten, die meinten dann vor der Engstelle noch überholen zu wollen, zum Glück war meist noch so viel Kraft in den Beinen das keiner Vorbei kam,
als ich im Windschatten eines 8er fuhr hat er sich erst aufgeregt, als ich aber dran blieb, hat er 2 mal unverhofft stark abgebremst, da wurde es mir zu blöd, ich hab ihn überholt und er hat sich bei mir rangehängt, das fand ich schon affig,
ich habe mich fast immer Bedankt fürs mitnehmen, und oft gefragt ob ich mich anhängen darf,
Genau wie ich mir ab der 6 Runde Rechts vorbei/ Links vorbei angewöhnt habe, nur recht oder links war zu oft zu eng, eigentlich sollte das doch jeder kennen,
aber schön wars wieder, freu mich schon auf 2012 
ist noch jemand bei Rad am Ring dabei ( mit dem Rennrad)


----------



## Lionofjudah (8. August 2011)

...ich denke mal, daß gerade die Verhaltensregeln beim Lutschen sowie Überholkommandos wie Links oder Rechts nicht jedem MTB'ler ein Begriff sind... denn eigentlich wird ja auch mal durchgewechselt beim Windschatten fahren... 

...aber sonst, ein Klasse Event!


----------



## keep_rolling (8. August 2011)

Lionofjudah schrieb:


> ...ich denke mal, daß gerade die Verhaltensregeln ... sowie Überholkommandos wie Links oder Rechts nicht jedem MTB'ler ein Begriff sind...



... dem kann ich leider zustimmen. Mich hat es "weg gehauen" als der deutlich langsam fahrende vor mir auf "Komme links" nach links gezogen ist 

Dafür hab ich jetzt einige Andenken am Körper 

Die Veranstaltung selbst ist aber super gelaufen!

H


----------



## DrPdda (8. August 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> Einen dicken Kritikpunkt habe ich !! Als Solofahrer wollte ich mich bei euch (Teamfahrern) in den Windschatten hängen und mich ziehen lassen. Und, was habt ihr gemacht ? Meinen Windschatten ausgenutzt und vor der Kurve oder dem Berg noch schnell überholt, so war das nicht geplant !!! An dieser Stelle ein herzliches Dankeschön an das nette Mädel die mir Sonntag vormittag Windschatten gegeben hat. Ich wäre gerne länger hinterher gefahren, aber nach so viel Stunden war sie dann doch zu schnell für mich.


Kann ich gut verstehen. Als Teamfahrer bin ich auch mehrfach an Gruppen vorbeigefahren bei denen ganz vorne Solofahrer unterwegs waren. Gerade am Sonntag morgen mit 18h+ Stunden in den Beinen für die Solofahrer hätte ich da bei dem Wind schon etwas mehr Fairness erwartet.

Nervig aber auch die Leute, die von hinten kommen und einfach nur "Links" oder "Rechts" brüllen und dann irgendwo überholen.
Ich erwarte ja keine lange Reden aber "links bleiben" oder "rechts rüber" oder "rechts bitte" oder vielleicht sogar "komme von links" wäre dann doch etwas freundlicher


----------



## Berrrnd (8. August 2011)

wer früher ruft hat mehr zeit zum reagieren. 

gestern habe ich z.b. in einem blog gelesen dass jemand durch einen langsameren fahrer so gebremst wurde, dass er gestürtzt ist und ärztlich versorgt werden musste.

da fragt man sich natürlich wem man hier die schuld geben muss.
wer nach duisburg fährt muss damit rechnen dass dort leute am start sind die einfach mal was erleben wollen.

wenn die bahn nicht frei ist, und man sich nicht sicher ist was der vorausfahrende macht, sollte man vielleicht noch mal eine ansage machen und dann dann erst überholen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. August 2011)

Wer hat eigendlich noch seine Radflasche benutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (8. August 2011)

keep_rolling schrieb:


> ... dem kann ich leider zustimmen. Mich hat es "weg gehauen" als der deutlich langsam fahrende vor mir auf "Komme links" nach links gezogen ist
> ...



Also einmal bin ich auch bei rechts nach rechts rüber, allerdings habe ich auf links einen Schatten bemerkt und wenn 2 auf einmal an jeder Seite vorbei wollen ... also nach 20 Stunden peile ich dann nicht mehr unbedingt wo rechts und links ist.

Beim Windschatten bin ich froh, dass es auch anderen aufgefallen ist, sonst würde ich ja an Einbildung leiden.

@K_star: Die Schuldfrage ist eigentlich klar, oder hast du hinten Augen ? Ist aber auch egal, bei einem 24h-Rennen sollte man ruhig ein paar Sekunden opfern können bis man ohne Risiko überholen kann und nicht die engste Stelle wählen.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. August 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> bei einem (24h) Rennen sollte man ruhig ein paar Sekunden opfern können bis man ohne Risiko überholen kann und nicht die engste Stelle wählen.



meine meinung.


----------



## keep_rolling (8. August 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> Also einmal bin ich auch bei rechts nach rechts rüber, aberdings habe ich auf links einen Schatten bemerkt und wenn 2 auf einmal an jeder Seite vorbei wollen ... also nach 20 Stunden peile ich dann nicht mehr unbedingt wo rechts und links ist.



Nobody is perfect. Mein Aufschlag war nach ca. 8 Stunden. Nachdem ich wieder Luft bekommen habe und auf dem Rad saß, hab ich ihn auf der Runde noch eingeholt und es gab ein Schulterklopfen ... Aber meine Leistungskurve ging danach bergab (ja, das ging noch  )

H


----------



## md-hammer (8. August 2011)

Das Thema überholen wurde im Vorfeld des Rennens bereits heftig diskutiert. Ihr könnt euch mal die Postings durchlesen als es um die Streckenverlängerung ging. Viele haben geschrieben das das gar nicht notwendig sei und die Strecke so in Ordnung wäre. Um so schöner ist es es zu hören das sehr vielen Leuten die Strecke doch gefallen hat. ( Bis auf die Kloake). Es gab mehr als genug Möglichkeiten ohne Probleme zu überholen. Und aufgrund der Ergebnisslisten ist mir nicht bekannt das irgend ein Team aufgrund von ein ein paar Sekunden einen Rang verloren hat. Ich bin auch mehrmals Opfer solcher Überholattacken geworden, aber im laufe der Jahre gewöhnt man sich daran und ärgert sich nicht mehr großartig darüber. Bitter wird die Sache nur bei einem Sturz mit den daraus resultierenden Folgen.


----------



## apoptygma (8. August 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> wer früher ruft hat mehr zeit zum reagieren.
> 
> gestern habe ich z.b. in einem blog gelesen dass jemand durch einen langsameren fahrer so gebremst wurde, dass er gestürtzt ist und ärztlich versorgt werden musste.
> 
> ...



Wo ist denn bitte eine Stelle gewesen, wo überholt werden darf und wo man dann trotzdem auf einen aufbretzelt, wenn man einfach mal von seiner Ideallinie sich verkrümelt um zu überholen....

Aberwitzig fand ich nämlich immer die Strategen, die "links" riefen, wo ich schon die komplett linke Seite eingenommen habe, glauben die ernsthaft, ich räume meine Ideallinie? Im Leben nicht 

Wenn man mittig fährt, macht die Ruferei absolut Sinn, oder sicherheitshalber, um zu vermeiden, das der Linksfahrer plötzlich nach rechts wechselt. Abe wer in der Lage ist, überholen zu können, kann das auch auf der "schlechten" Spur 

Aber wie gesagt, ich hatte wenig "Pfosten-Probleme"


----------



## eddy 1 (8. August 2011)

Hat spaß gemacht.
in der einführungsrunde waren natürlich wieder ein paar hoch motivierte dabei,
aber sonst fande ich es wesentlich friedlicher auf der strecke als in den jahren zuvor.

und meine hochachtung vor allen einzelnstartern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wogru (8. August 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> ...
> Aberwitzig fand ich nämlich immer die Strategen, die "links" riefen, wo ich schon die komplett linke Seite eingenommen habe, glauben die ernsthaft, ich räume meine Ideallinie? Im Leben nicht


Also ich habe hier im Forum angekündigt, dass ich bei "links" oder "rechts" meine Spur halte und gefälligst auf der freien Seite überholt werden soll  den Post suche ich jetzt aber nicht !!



keep_rolling schrieb:


> Nobody is perfect. Mein Aufschlag war nach ca. 8 Stunden. Nachdem ich wieder Luft bekommen habe und auf dem Rad saß, hab ich ihn auf der Runde noch eingeholt und es gab ein Schulterklopfen ... Aber meine Leistungskurve ging danach bergab (ja, das ging noch  )
> 
> H


Trotzdem höchst ärgerlich, aber gut das es noch ging und du nicht aufhören musstest. 

@md: gibt es eine Statistik wie oft der Rettungswagen gefahren ist ? Ich habe ziemlich oft die Sirene gehört.

Irgendwann lag eine Streckenpostin am Tunnelausgang und braucht den Arzt/Rettungswagen. Weiß jemand wie es ihr geht ? Ich hoffe gut !!


----------



## tedeschino (8. August 2011)

Weiss jemand, wo es außer den Sportograf Bildern weitere gibt. Bin gefühlte 1000 mal geblitzt worden und der Sportograf hat ganze 16


----------



## Berrrnd (8. August 2011)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Wo ist denn bitte eine Stelle gewesen, wo überholt werden darf und wo man dann trotzdem auf einen aufbretzelt, wenn man einfach mal von seiner Ideallinie sich verkrümelt um zu überholen....



ich fahre keine rennrad rennen. 

kann dir die frage also nicht beantworten.


----------



## Breitreifen (8. August 2011)

http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/rueckschau/lokalzeit_duisburg.xml


----------



## le_pierre (8. August 2011)

Ich frag mich ja schon fast nen bisschen welches rennen manche gefahren haben? 
ich hab naemlich nie wirklich probleme gehabt aber ich kann verstehen das es mal zu problemen kommt den zum Glück gibt es genug Sportler die diese Veranstaltung mit ihrer Teilnahme egal in welcher leistungsklasse am leben halten. 
Am ende des tages gleicht sich eh immer alles aus sodass das endergebnis auch den wahren leistungsstand wiederspiegelt, also ruhig bleiben . 
So und nun lasst uns einfach feiern für ne tolle veranstaltung. Cu 2012! und danke an alle Teilnehmer, besonders denen wo ich mich dranhängen durfte!


----------



## cube.ltd (8. August 2011)

Mir hat es auch Spass gemacht. An der Treppe war im Vergleich zu 2010 nix los. 

Mittags um 12 habe ich aber bereits vorausgesagt das der etwas holprige Downhill ca. 1km vor der Autobahn wohl wieder ein paar Stunden nach Rennbeginn gesperrt werden würde weil sich da bestimmt wieder jemand lang macht. Genauso ist es dann gekommen. War ja klar...

Warum muss sich dann erst jemand langmachen und ggf. schwer verletzen? Aufgrund der Erfahrungen aus 2010 hätte man das Stück gleich draussen lassen können. 
Ist das bei anderen 24h-Rennen auch so das die Strecke ständig während des Rennens verändert wird oder ist das ein Duisburger Phänomen?


----------



## eminem7905 (9. August 2011)

war das erst mal dabei....habe keine problem mit der rechts und der links fraktion die vorbei wollte...bin einfach meine linie gefahren und der schnellere muste halt nehmen was frei war....

hammer fand ich ein paar solofahrer die sau schnell waren...das ging ja garnicht...woher nehmen die diese kraft 

...strecke war langeilig...denke mal nachstes ja kann man mit einem crosser starten falls es erlaubt ist 

bei meinem letzten einsatz gegen 10uhr habe ich in einer spitzkehre einen 8er biker vom rad geholt...wo kein platz ist da ist nun mal kein platz...

ansonsten.....will nachstes ja wieder hin....es hat spaß gemacht....


----------



## md-hammer (9. August 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> Also ich habe hier im Forum angekündigt, dass ich bei "links" oder "rechts" meine Spur halte und gefälligst auf der freien Seite überholt werden soll  den Post suche ich jetzt aber nicht !!
> 
> 
> Trotzdem höchst ärgerlich, aber gut das es noch ging und du nicht aufhören musstest.
> ...




Laut dem DRK war es das wohl ruhigste Rennen der letzten Jahre. Ich hatte aber auch das Gefühl ständig Sirenen zu hören. 2 etwas härtere Stürze habe ich selber gesehen, aber wenn die Rettungskräfte sagen das es sehr ruhig war, dann wird das schon stimmen.


----------



## md-hammer (9. August 2011)

tedeschino schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, wo es außer den Sportograf Bildern weitere gibt. Bin gefühlte 1000 mal geblitzt worden und der Sportograf hat ganze 16



Du warst bestimmt zu schnell Andi.  Ich bin 66 mal drauf. War ja auch wesentlich langsamer unterwegs als du


----------



## dontheogl (9. August 2011)

Das Problem ist es gibt zig weitere Fotos von uns allen im unsortiert Ordner, weil die Startnummer nicht erkennbar war etc..

Habe nach 4 h darin wühlen nochmal 8 weitere Bilder von mir entdeckt. 

Einfach am besten nach Zeiten filtern in denen man gefahren ist sonst muss man sich durch 1181 Seiten durchklicken das kann Tage dauern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (9. August 2011)

tedeschino schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, wo es außer den Sportograf Bildern weitere gibt. Bin gefühlte 1000 mal geblitzt worden und der Sportograf hat ganze 16



Auf Seite 14 hab ich einen Link in mein Webalbum. Vielleicht bist du dabei. Hatte leider nicht mehr Zeit.


----------



## wogru (9. August 2011)

dontheogl schrieb:


> Das Problem ist es gibt zig weitere Fotos von uns allen im unsortiert Ordner, weil die Startnummer nicht erkennbar war etc..
> 
> Habe nach 4 h darin wühlen nochmal 8 weitere Bilder von mir entdeckt.
> 
> Einfach am besten nach Zeiten filtern in denen man gefahren ist sonst muss man sich durch 1181 Seiten durchklicken das kann Tage dauern



Das hilft mir als Solofahrer nicht wirklich weiter  Ich hätte besser ab und zu die Startnr. gereinigt, denke das hätte etwas gebracht.

@md: danke für die Info


----------



## md-hammer (9. August 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> Das hilft mir als Solofahrer nicht wirklich weiter  Ich hätte besser ab und zu die Startnr. gereinigt, denke das hätte etwas gebracht.
> 
> @md: danke für die Info



Wie sieht es mit Lofer im nächsten Jahr aus ????


----------



## wogru (9. August 2011)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Lofer im nächsten Jahr aus ????



Für nächstes Jahr will ich mich noch nicht festlegen, ggf. will ich in München an den Start gehen ... obwohl , München läge ja auf dem Heimweg von Lofer und müsste eine Woche später sein, würde beides gehen.


----------



## BjöRRn (9. August 2011)

Wollte nochmal eben den Sigma-Service lobend erwähnen.. 

Mein ROX 8.0 hat die Schlamm-Regenperiode in der Nacht nicht überlebt. Am nächsten morgen gabs dann im Tausch gegen den alten einen neuen Tacho. 

Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass dies bereits der dritte Sigma Tacho war.. Alle defekt und alle auf Garantie getauscht.. 

Schade um die Kilometerstände aber besser so als ohne Tacho 

Vielen Dank


----------



## lonleyrider (9. August 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wieviel Km der besten Solofahrer gefahren ist?


----------



## icettea (9. August 2011)

tedeschino schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, wo es außer den Sportograf Bildern weitere gibt. Bin gefühlte 1000 mal geblitzt worden und der Sportograf hat ganze 16



Wir haben auch noch mal 1200 Bilder , einfach Startnummer per PN. fahre wohl in Urlaub kann also dauern


----------



## BjöRRn (9. August 2011)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wieviel Km der besten Solofahrer gefahren ist?





Über 500km ist der Pierre gefahren


----------



## anatol20 (9. August 2011)

578 um genau zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icettea (9. August 2011)

icettea schrieb:


> Wir haben auch noch mal 1200 Bilder , einfach Startnummer per PN. fahre wohl in Urlaub kann also dauern



So nach den ersten 3 PN werde ich schauen, ob ich die Fotos nicht irgendwo hochladen und dann könnt ihr alle schauen , aber kein versprechen, dass das heute noch klappt, wegen Urlaub


----------



## le_pierre (9. August 2011)

ach unsinn, durch die streckenkürzung war das bestimmt nen bischen weniger und am ende des tages ist´s egal wieviele km es sind. denn wichtig ist doch als solofahrer das man durchhält und sich halt 24std durchquält. 

schöne berichte sind auch auf der cdrei facebook seite zu lesen
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001624584590#!/CycleCultureCompany

nun denn keep racing!


----------



## exto (9. August 2011)

anatol20 schrieb:


> 578 um genau zu sein



Is doch kein Ding!

Auf mindestens jedem dritten Sportograf-Foto sieht man, das der Kollege Kozák kräftig geschoben hat. Dass ein "Weltmeister" derartig ausgiebig im Windschatten lutscht, kann nämlich gar nicht sein


----------



## icettea (9. August 2011)

So bereite jetzt mal die Bilder vor. Und dann geht's mit dem upload los.
Sind übrigens 1200 Bilder bis in die Nacht. Die Bilder vom 2. Tag kommen dann in 2 Wochen ....


----------



## biker-86 (9. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich war auch in Duisburg und es hat wie immer Spaß gemacht und ich gratuliere allen zu ihren guten Leistungen...

Ich hätte jetzt noch eine Bitte: Ich habe am Sonntag Vormittag meine *schwarze FlyingLegs-Weste in der Wechselzone vergessen *  (ca. im hinteren Drittel). Auf der Weste ist unter anderem auch Action Sports als Sponsor vertreten und am Kragen ist Dominik aufgedruckt. 

Falls die jemand gefunden und abgegeben hat wäre ich echt dankbar.

Gruß 
Dominik


----------



## manuel e. (9. August 2011)

Hy!!
Also ich muss auch mal sagen, das es dieses jahr duch die streckenänderung doch reichlich entzerrt wurde an der treppe. wir hatten uns in der vierer herrenwertung die top15 als ziel gesetzt und sind auf platz 5 gelandet und mehr als zu frieden.

gruss manuel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icettea (9. August 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/105349...authkey=Gv1sRgCMfZjc-Z05e9zwE&feat=directlink

Anbei der Link zu unserem Album, ich Lade permanent hoch, bis 1200 Bilder online sind. 
Wenn ihr euch Bilder runter ladet, dann hinterlasst doch einen Kommentar beim Bild . 

Viel Spaß beim Suchen ....


----------



## Hoppser (9. August 2011)

icettea schrieb:


> https://picasaweb.google.com/105349...authkey=Gv1sRgCMfZjc-Z05e9zwE&feat=directlink
> 
> Anbei der Link zu unserem Album, ich Lade permanent hoch, bis 1200 Bilder online sind.
> Wenn ihr euch Bilder runter ladet, dann hinterlasst doch einen Kommentar beim Bild .
> ...



... na prima Bildchen und vor ab auch ein Dankeschön

Dir einen angenehmen Urlaub und entsprechendes Wetter.



Ciao


----------



## icettea (9. August 2011)

Danke , ich sag nur Saalbach ,Riva und zum Schluss Ischgl îîîîî


----------



## gozzitano (9. August 2011)

@ icettea, danke für die schönen Bilder. Bei den ersten 443 bin ich schon drei Mal voll getroffen den Monte hoch, das kann ja noch heiter werden...


----------



## icettea (9. August 2011)

Ja ich Lade krÃ¤ftig hoch îî , dÃ¼rften mittlerweile 550 sein


----------



## icettea (9. August 2011)

1000 bilder sind online , viel Spaß beim suchen


----------



## chantre72 (10. August 2011)

Danke für die Bilder. Mal sehen, ob einer von uns dabei ist.

Ich war das erste mal dabei und fand die Veranstaltung klasse. Die Strecke war für ein 24h Rennen sehr gut und man musste nur sehr selten an der Treppe kurz warten.

Ich hatte nach einigen Beiträgen hier im Forum erwartet, dass es auf der Strecke heftig abgeht, aber 99% der Teilnehmer waren diszipliniert und rücksichtsvoll. Deppen gibt's überall und bei den meisten anderen Marathons gehts ruppiger zu.

Einziges Manko: Die Duschen, Frischwasserstellen und Toiletten könnten zahlreicher sein.

CU next year


----------



## BjöRRn (10. August 2011)

Der Picasa-Link geht bei mir nicht.. 


"Hoppla... Hier gibt es nichts zu sehen. Entweder haben Sie keinen Zugriff auf diese Fotos oder es gibt unter dieser Adresse keine. Wenden Sie sich für einen Zugriff bitte direkt an den Eigentümer."


----------



## Breitreifen (10. August 2011)

FÃ¼r mich das erste Mal.
Ich habe mit 15 Jahren meine Ausbildung in so einem HÃ¼ttenwerk gemacht (1974 - 1977 in Du-Rheinhausen ) und habe noch Prokutionsbilder im Hinterkopf. (leicht verÃ¤ndert  ).
Dieses Jahr hatte ich die Gelegenheit in einem Werksteam mitzufahren. Wir hatten u.A. Turbo auf unserem Trikot stehen, was von einem Mitfahrer belÃ¤chelt wurde.
O.K. , mit den Jahren wird man langsamer aber wir haben bei unserer Charrity-Aktion immerhin 15.000,00â¬ zusammengekurbelt !!

Bis nÃ¤chstes Jahr!


----------



## Honigblume (10. August 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/42113


Hier gibts auch noch Fotos 
Werde nach und nach noch mehr hochladen.

Ich fand es sehr schade, daß die Treppe so dermaßen abgesperrt wurde, daß man als Zuschauer nichts mehr sehen konnte, hätte dort auch gern Bilder gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube.ltd (10. August 2011)

samma Honigblümchen, gibbet ein MTB-Event an dem Du nicht bist? ;-)
[email protected] für die Bilder.


----------



## icettea (10. August 2011)

Verstehe nicht was Pias da immer macht î

https://picasaweb.google.com/105349...?authkey=Gv1sRgCPmMgZ2L-M71fg&feat=directlink

Hoffe jetzt geht es


----------



## cube.ltd (10. August 2011)

jetzt gehts, danke


----------



## DrPdda (10. August 2011)

Honigblume schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/42113
> Ich fand es sehr schade, daß die Treppe so dermaßen abgesperrt wurde, daß man als Zuschauer nichts mehr sehen konnte, hätte dort auch gern Bilder gemacht.


 
Dann bedank dich mal bei dem Team das sein Lager direkt unten an der Treppe aufgeschlagen hat.
Die haben alles abgesperrt damit sie die Aussicht bequem im sitzen geniessen konnten.


----------



## Honigblume (10. August 2011)

cube.ltd schrieb:


> samma honigblümchen, gibbet ein mtb-event an dem du nicht bist? ;-)
> [email protected] für die bilder.



nö


----------



## Honigblume (10. August 2011)

Das dort ein Lager aufgeschlagen war fand ich gar nicht mal so schlimm, blöd fand ich, daß dort wo die Treppe ausläuft alles gesperrt war :-(
War die letzten Jahre nicht so.


----------



## DrPdda (10. August 2011)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Das dort ein Lager aufgeschlagen war fand ich gar nicht mal so schlimm, blöd fand ich, daß dort wo die Treppe ausläuft alles gesperrt war :-(
> War die letzten Jahre nicht so.


Ja, richtig. Aber das war dann wohl ein Zugeständnis an die Sicherheit und/oder die Profi-Fotografen.
Vielleicht ist das ja nächstes jahr wieder anders


----------



## Olli5 (10. August 2011)

Breitreifen schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr hatte ich die Gelegenheit in einem Werksteam mitzufahren. Wir hatten u.A. Turbo auf unserem Trikot stehen, was von einem Mitfahrer belächelt wurde.
> O.K. , mit den Jahren wird man langsamer aber wir haben bei unserer Charrity-Aktion immerhin 15.000,00 zusammengekurbelt !!
> 
> Bis nächstes Jahr!



Die Verdichter Fraktion mit der türkisfarbenen Beschriftung hatte ich auch des öfteren gesehen, als ich gefühlt vorbeiflog...

Aber zum Ergebnis Eurer Charity Aktion: Respekt !!


----------



## Hillseeker (10. August 2011)

Beim Waschen meiner Klamotten ist genau ein Trikot nicht sauber geworden. Lauter kleine Flecken drauf geblieben. Kumpel sagte eben das selbe, dass er auch ein Trikot nicht sauber bekommt.

Wir sind uns ziemlich sicher, dass das die Kloaken-Durchfahrt verursacht hat. Würg!

Hat noch jemand ein Trikot mit dem tollen Andenken???

Und jetzt sind Reinigungstipps gefragt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuel e. (10. August 2011)

hy!!
jo, die strategen, die da ihr lager hatten, meinten ihnen gehört da die welt. ohne ein wenig anstand meinerseits hätte ich diesem einen schnösel fast .....


----------



## boarder-x (10. August 2011)

Hillseeker schrieb:


> Beim Waschen meiner Klamotten ist genau ein Trikot nicht sauber geworden. Lauter kleine Flecken drauf geblieben. Kumpel sagte eben das selbe, dass er auch ein Trikot nicht sauber bekommt.
> 
> Wir sind uns ziemlich sicher, dass das die Kloaken-Durchfahrt verursacht hat. Würg!
> 
> ...



Gallseife oder oxyaction. damit ist bei mir sogar ein weisses trikot sauber geworden.


----------



## Domme02 (10. August 2011)

also sauber ist mein Zeug schon geworden aber es war kein Spaß die Sachen aus der Tasche zu holen :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## DaKe (10. August 2011)

icettea schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht was Pias da immer macht î
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/105349...?authkey=Gv1sRgCPmMgZ2L-M71fg&feat=directlink
> 
> Hoffe jetzt geht es




1000 Fotos ! Klasse ! Aber ich bin nicht auf einen Bild drauf ..... ??? Liegt es darann das ich nur 17 Runden gefahren bin ?? 

GruÃ

DaKe


----------



## DaKe (10. August 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> also sauber ist mein Zeug schon geworden aber es war kein Spaß die Sachen aus der Tasche zu holen :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:



Und denke immer dran, wenn ich mir hier die Fotos ansehe und der eine oder andere so Schmodder im Gesicht hat .... na ist es wieder der Urinstein ???

DaKe


----------



## Domme02 (10. August 2011)

hört auf....gibt gleich abendessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (10. August 2011)

Hillseeker schrieb:


> Beim Waschen meiner Klamotten ist genau ein Trikot nicht sauber geworden. Lauter kleine Flecken drauf geblieben. Kumpel sagte eben das selbe, dass er auch ein Trikot nicht sauber bekommt.
> 
> Wir sind uns ziemlich sicher, dass das die Kloaken-Durchfahrt verursacht hat. Würg!
> 
> ...



Auch die Jahre davor gab es Probleme mit der Reinigung von den Klammotten, zumindest wenn sie weiß waren. Hat nix mit der Kloake zu tun.
Wir haben es uns angewöhnt, die Trikots schon an der Strecke einzuweichen (Schüssel mit normales Wasser reicht), sobald sie nicht mehr gebraucht werden. 
Unsere ersten (weißen) Trikots haben wir damals nicht mehr sauber bekommen und wir haben wirklich ALLES probiert.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## mistermoo (11. August 2011)

weißes trikot, sauber bekommen ohne probleme


----------



## Schwitte (11. August 2011)

mistermoo schrieb:


> weißes trikot, sauber bekommen ohne probleme



Haste beim Kauf evtl. einen Euro mehr ausgegeben als wir. 

Ansonsten: Top-Veranstaltung. Streckenverlängerung hat sich bewährt, besonders beim neuen Teilstück hinter der Emscherhalle kam ja mal richtig MTB-Feeling auf. Die langen Geraden.......na egal, bis 2012 dann.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (11. August 2011)

@ Wogu: Hey mir ist leider nach 260 km der dämpferblzen gebrochen, und ich habe ein leihbike gekriegt. Dadurch habe ich jetzt keinen plan wieweit ich da so geeiert bin nachdem die streckenteile rausgenommen wurden..  Wieviele Km hattest du denn auf dem tacho stehen? Bin eine runde weniger gefhren als du also 43. Lg CHris.


----------



## Jule (11. August 2011)

Hillseeker schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand ein Trikot mit dem tollen Andenken???


 
Mir geht's genauso. 
2 Trikots sind voller Matsch-Spritzer und wollen nicht sauber werden. Werde jetzt mal Gallseife versuchen. 

Aber das Rennen war mal wieder toll!


----------



## gozzitano (11. August 2011)

Rennen klasse, 2012 hoffentlich wieder. Aber auch bei meiner Frau sieht ein Trikot arg aus. Na ja, ein Versuch mit Gallseife.....


gozzitano


----------



## wogru (11. August 2011)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> @ Wogu: Hey mir ist leider nach 260 km der dämpferblzen gebrochen, und ich habe ein leihbike gekriegt. Dadurch habe ich jetzt keinen plan wieweit ich da so geeiert bin nachdem die streckenteile rausgenommen wurden..  Wieviele Km hattest du denn auf dem tacho stehen? Bin eine runde weniger gefhren als du also 43. Lg CHris.


Tacho ?? Mein Tacho liegt seit 4 Jahren am Eisjöchl und mit dem schweren GPS wollte ich nicht fahren, d.h. ich habe keinen Schimmer wie viel Km ich gemacht habe.  Es würde mich aber interessieren, so rein statistisch gesehen für meine kahreskilometerleistung.
Weiß keiner vom MTB RheinBerg wie lang die verkürzte Runde war ?


----------



## DrPdda (11. August 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> Weiß keiner vom MTB RheinBerg wie lang die verkürzte Runde war ?


 
Ich bin zwar nicht vom MTB RheinBerg aber die Runde hatte zum Schluss knappe 7,5 km (Also ohne den Wurzelhügel und ohne den Schlenker um den Hochofen und durch die Pfütze)


----------



## anatol20 (11. August 2011)

7873 Meters in etwa


----------



## DrPdda (11. August 2011)

anatol20 schrieb:


> 7873 Meters in etwa


Hui, da habe ich aber meinen Tacho falsch kalibriert.
Ich habe aber gerade noch einmal ein GPS File von einer Proberunde am Freitag angeschaut und bearbeitet.
Dein Tacho geht genauer als meiner 

Gruß, DrPdda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (11. August 2011)

anatol20 schrieb:


> 7873 Meters in etwa


Bedenke aber dass du in jeder Runde zum Wechseln reingefahren bist.
Die Solofahrer mussten außen rum .
Schade, dass es bei euch nicht zum Podium gereicht hat.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## anatol20 (11. August 2011)

Als die Erzklippen und die Jauchegrube raus waren habe ich so zwischen 7700 und 7900 Metern pro Runde. Variiert recht stark?

@Skaster: Das war der dritte vierte Platz in Folge  Das hat schon ein tragisches Moment


----------



## boarder-x (11. August 2011)

hier mal ein gps file von garmin zur ansicht

das war die kürzeste variante (ohne wurzeln und klo)...

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/104887858#.TkQWe2Yp34E.mailto


----------



## anatol20 (11. August 2011)

Ja, da lag ich doch ganz gut  Die erste Angabe war nur geschätzt


----------



## Becci (11. August 2011)

mein tip für die trikots..auch wenns leider zu spät is...vor dem waschen in einem eimer mit kalten (!!) wasser und etwas waschpulver  über nacht einweichen, bevor mans rausnimmt notfalls nochmal ein wenig schrubben ( mit der lauge in der das trikot lag) und dann erst in die waschmaschine..voila flecken sind raus


----------



## Hattori Hanzo (12. August 2011)

wenn die flecken noch nicht allzu alt sind, hilft auch ein gartenschlauch. trikot/hose auf den boden legen (und festhalten!) und mit einem konzentrierten strahl die flecken "rausschießen".
klingt komisch, klappt aber!


----------



## Breitreifen (13. August 2011)

Olli5 schrieb:


> Die Verdichter Fraktion mit der türkisfarbenen Beschriftung hatte ich auch des öfteren gesehen, als ich gefühlt vorbeiflog...
> 
> Aber zum Ergebnis Eurer Charity Aktion: Respekt !!


KOLLEGE. An mir bist du mit Sicherheit nicht vorbeigeflogen. Wir waren mit 16 Leuten am Start. Einer von uns hatte satte 200 Jahreskilometer weg. War er es, wer weiss.
Wir sehen uns


----------



## icettea (13. August 2011)

DaKe schrieb:


> 1000 Fotos ! Klasse ! Aber ich bin nicht auf einen Bild drauf ..... ??? Liegt es darann das ich nur 17 Runden gefahren bin ??
> 
> GruÃ
> 
> DaKe



Es kann nur daran liegen îîî

Wir haben ja fast jeden einmal drauf


----------



## Echinopsis (13. August 2011)

Noch ein paar Bilder aus Duisburg. Viel Spaß bei Ankucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tedeschino (14. August 2011)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Du warst bestimmt zu schnell Andi.  Ich bin 66 mal drauf. War ja auch wesentlich langsamer unterwegs als du



Weiss jetzt auch warum ich so wenig Bilder habe. Auf den Geraden, habe ich mich in der Mitte vom Lenker fest gehalten und irgendwann die Startnummer gewölbt. Bei Nacht war dieNr fast gar nicht mehr zu erkennen.


----------



## dicker70 (14. August 2011)

tedeschino schrieb:


> Weiss jetzt auch warum ich so wenig Bilder habe. Auf den Geraden, habe ich mich in der Mitte vom Lenker fest gehalten und irgendwann die Startnummer gewölbt. Bei Nacht war dieNr fast gar nicht mehr zu erkennen.


 
HI,
wollte mal fragen,ob euer Solofahrer abwaschbare Tatoos hat. 

LG


----------



## marcusge (14. August 2011)

Sind die KöPi Sprintwertungen eigentlich durchgeführt worden?
Ich habe bis jetzt nirgends Ergebnisse gefunden.


----------



## tedeschino (14. August 2011)

dicker70 schrieb:


> HI,
> wollte mal fragen,ob euer Solofahrer abwaschbare Tatoos hat.
> 
> LG



sagen wir mal ein "mobiles"


----------



## keep_rolling (15. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Hier der Bericht des Team 11Schweiz über das Team 11Schweiz vom 24h-Rennen in Duisburg.

[YT="11schweiz"]aqNjv4uaP5I&ap=%2526fmt%3D18[/YT]​
Viel Spaß dabei!
Helmut


----------



## Christer (15. August 2011)

keep_rolling schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Hier der Bericht des Team 11Schweiz über das Team 11Schweiz vom 24h-Rennen in Duisburg.
> 
> [YT="11schweiz"]aqNjv4uaP5I&ap=%2526fmt%3D18[/YT]​
> ...




Ein super Video, wie alle Videos von Dir (und der 11Schweiz)! 


Gruß

SR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bratwurst123 (15. August 2011)

Wieder mal ein tolles Video! Danke.


----------



## marcusge (16. August 2011)

Aktuell auf der Skyder-Homepage bzw. 24h-duisburg.de
*24h Duisbug 2012, Anmeldestart: Sa., 1. Oktober 2011*


----------



## Berrrnd (16. August 2011)

was für ein affe bei 6:20.


----------



## Jäggi (16. August 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> was für ein affe bei 6:20.



jeder blamiert sich halt so gut er kann


----------



## CC-Freak (16. August 2011)

Jäggi schrieb:


> jeder blamiert sich halt so gut er kann


----------



## icettea (16. August 2011)

Jäggi schrieb:


> jeder blamiert sich halt so gut er kann



Was verpasst ;-)


----------



## CC-Freak (16. August 2011)

6 min 20


----------



## wogru (17. August 2011)

icettea schrieb:


> Was verpasst ;-)



den Deppen mit dem Wheelie, der sich nach der Ziellinie auf die Fresse legt !! Von so Eisdielenposern halte ich eh nicht viel.


----------



## Christer (17. August 2011)

marcusge schrieb:


> Sind die KöPi Sprintwertungen eigentlich durchgeführt worden?
> Ich habe bis jetzt nirgends Ergebnisse gefunden.



Kann man die Ergebnisse der Sprintwertung irgendwo einsehen? Ich habe sie bis jetzt auch nicht gefunden. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## icettea (17. August 2011)

wogru schrieb:


> den deppen mit dem wheelie, der sich nach der ziellinie auf die fresse legt !! Von so eisdielenposern halte ich eh nicht viel.



îîîîîîîîîîîî


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (18. August 2011)

icettea schrieb:


> îîîîîîîîîîîî



....du kannst bestimmt auch Wheelies


----------



## icettea (18. August 2011)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> ....du kannst bestimmt auch Wheelies



Leider nein, darum lasse ich das ja î


----------



## Hoppser (20. August 2011)

Mountainbike-Feeling pur & urban...

Niemals zuvor hatte ich ein Rennen so entspannt und emotional genießen aber vor allem auch auf u.- wahrnehmen können. Ob der Lockerheit im Fahrerlager, auf der Strecke, oder auch im Expo-Bereich, alles und jeder vollkommen entspannt. Dieses Jahr ganz auf sich selber gestellt, ohne jegliche Betreuung, sollte ich ganz neue Eindrücke sammeln können. Diese Eindrücke waren dann auch allesamt positiv, daher an dieser Stelle auch ein besonderes DANKE an Stephan Salscheider, der es wieder einmal ermöglichte, einen hervorragenden Event, ob Streckenführung, Infrastruktur, Fahrerlager, Expo-Bereich & Unterhaltung-Show als auch und vor allem Sicherheit, gerade in Duisburg, für jeden Aktiven wie Besucher zu Stemmen und zu einem gelungennen Bike-Fest zu machen!! 

...kommt zwar ein wenig spät, aber besser als gar nicht ;-)

Ciao


----------



## icettea (21. August 2011)

Hoppser schrieb:


> Mountainbike-Feeling pur & urban...
> 
> Niemals zuvor hatte ich ein Rennen so entspannt und emotional genießen aber vor allem auch auf u.- wahrnehmen können. Ob der Lockerheit im Fahrerlager, auf der Strecke, oder auch im Expo-Bereich, alles und jeder vollkommen entspannt. Dieses Jahr ganz auf sich selber gestellt, ohne jegliche Betreuung, sollte ich ganz neue Eindrücke sammeln können. Diese Eindrücke waren dann auch allesamt positiv, daher an dieser Stelle auch ein besonderes DANKE an Stephan Salscheider, der es wieder einmal ermöglichte, einen hervorragenden Event, ob Streckenführung, Infrastruktur, Fahrerlager, Expo-Bereich & Unterhaltung-Show als auch und vor allem Sicherheit, gerade in Duisburg, für jeden Aktiven wie Besucher zu Stemmen und zu einem gelungennen Bike-Fest zu machen!!
> 
> ...



Warst du zufällig Solo Bikerin und nur mit deinem Kombi da ?


----------



## Hoppser (22. August 2011)

icettea schrieb:


> Warst du zufällig Solo Bikerin und nur mit deinem Kombi da ?



... Nein, Nein. Aber Solo. 
Siehe HIER


----------



## icettea (23. August 2011)

Hoppser schrieb:


> ... Nein, Nein. Aber Solo.
> Siehe HIER



Cooler Bericht


----------



## wogru (23. August 2011)

icettea schrieb:


> Warst du zufällig Solo Bikerin und nur mit deinem Kombi da ?


meine Wenigkeit war komplett alleine vor Ort. Ich habe ein Fließheck, kann mein Bike bei umgelegter Rücksitzbank aber wie in einem Kombi aufrechtstehend darin transportieren.


----------



## Bratwurst123 (30. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich hätte da eine Frage an die Teilnehmer des diesjährigen Rennens:

Hat jemand von Euch zufällig eine Runde per Helmkamera aufgenommen und die dazugehörigen GPX-Daten noch greifbar? Würdet ihr die Daten evtl. zur Verfügung stellen wollen?

Ich würde gerne einmal versuchen, ein Real-Life-Video für die Software Ergoplanet zu bauen. 

Habe so etwas zwar noch nie gemacht, aber es könnte klappen. 

Dann kann man die Runde auch im Winter auf einem Daum-Ergometer o.ä. abfahren. 

Vielleicht haben ja auch andere hier Interesse an einem solchen Projekt.

Wäre wahrscheinlich nicht so ein Top-Ergebnis wie die klassischen RLV-Videos, aber ein Versuch wäre es wert. 

Gruß,

Adrian


----------



## Domme02 (30. August 2011)

eine runde habe ich per helmkamera aufgenommen aber keine GPX daten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bratwurst123 (31. August 2011)

Domme02 schrieb:


> eine runde habe ich per helmkamera aufgenommen aber keine GPX daten....



Sind das zufällig Aufnahmen der Runde wo bereits schon die verkürzte 7,6km Runde gefahren worden ist?

Gruss,
Adrian


----------



## Domme02 (31. August 2011)

ne die sind ziemlich direkt nach dem start gemacht worden. also noch die volle strecke


----------



## DrPdda (9. September 2011)

Bratwurst123 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte da eine Frage an die Teilnehmer des diesjährigen Rennens:
> 
> ...


 
GPX File von einer Proberunde am Freitag abend kann ich dir schicken.
Die GPS Daten passen dann aber natürlich nicht zum Video da ich wahrscheinlich unabhängig von der Rundenzeit auch nicht an allen Stellen genau die gleiche Geschwindigkeit hatte wie der Videofilmer.
Wenn du es trotzdem probieren möchtest schicke ich dir die Datei.
Ich hätte das Ergebnis dann aber am liebsten für meinen Tacx 

Gruß
DrPdda


----------



## Schwitte (19. September 2011)

Gebt mir doch mal einen guten Tipp, wie man seinem Wechselpartner den bevorstehenden Wechsel möglichst zeitgenau so eine halbe Runde vorher mitteilt.

Handy->SMS, Funksender? Muss doch irgendeine gescheite technische Lösung geben.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## wogru (19. September 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Gebt mir doch mal einen guten Tipp, wie man seinem Wechselpartner den bevorstehenden Wechsel möglichst zeitgenau so eine halbe Runde vorher mitteilt.
> 
> Handy->SMS, Funksender? Muss doch irgendeine gescheite technische Lösung geben.
> 
> Gruß Schwitte



Vielleicht mit einem Babyfon !! 

Ich habe einige mit Funk fahren sehen, die Geräte sind inzwischen auch relativ günstig. Ob es etwas bringt wenn der Partner tief und fest schläft kann ich nicht sagen.
Hier ein Beispiel von dem, was ich meine.


----------



## Schwitte (19. September 2011)

Danke Wogru, guter Tipp.

Da wir dieses Jahr nicht unmittelbar an der Strecke standen, haben wir direkt mal einen Wechsel verkackt. Das sollte sich in 2012 möglichst nicht wiederholen!

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grandaddy jake (19. September 2011)

Servus zusammen,



wogru schrieb:


> Vielleicht mit einem Babyfon !!
> 
> Ich habe einige mit Funk fahren sehen, die Geräte sind inzwischen auch relativ günstig. Ob es etwas bringt wenn der Partner tief und fest schläft kann ich nicht sagen.



Babyfon wird wohl wegen zu geringer Reichweite nicht funktionieren.

Wir sind dieses Jahr im 2er-Mixed mitgefahren und hatten Funk mit Knopf im Ohr (LPD-Geräte von Alinco) dabei. Das Mikro mit Sprechtaste vorne ans Trikot geklippst war klasse zum Funken.

Zusätzlich hatte auch unser Betreuer ein Gerät, so dass es mit dem Verschlafen kein Problem war, weil doch zumindest einer immer wach war. Ansonsten Lautstärke auf volle Pulle und neben das Kopfkissen. So tief kann man garnicht schlafen. 

Obwohl die Geräte leistungsmäßig aufgebohrt (stärker als handelsübliche LPDs oder PMRs und eigentlich schon Amateurfunk) sind, war die Verständigung vor allem von unter den Hochöfen und vo Manganeisenlager bis in Fahrerlager nicht möglich. Wir hatten unseren Platz in der Nähe der "Windmühle".

Was bei uns gut funktioniert hat, war sich jeweils bei Start/Ziel und später an der Treppe zu melden. Auf die Entfernung war die Verbindung ok und die Zeiten bis zum nächsten Wechsel ganz gut abzuschätzen.
Von den Punkten sollte die Verbindung auch mit normalen Geräten klappen, wenn man nicht gerade am Grill oder ganz weit draußen sein Fahrerlager hat.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## Olli5 (19. September 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Gebt mir doch mal einen guten Tipp, wie man seinem Wechselpartner den bevorstehenden Wechsel möglichst zeitgenau so eine halbe Runde vorher mitteilt.
> 
> 
> Gruß Schwitte




So mit rechnen und einer Exel Liste klappt das auch bestens!

Vorher ein Timetable erstellen und sich in etwa +/- 5 Minuten Adventszeit - dann biste schon pünktlich am Start


----------



## DaKe (19. September 2011)

Olli5 schrieb:


> So mit rechnen und einer Exel Liste klappt das auch bestens!
> 
> Vorher ein Timetable erstellen und sich in etwa +/- 5 Minuten Adventszeit - dann biste schon pünktlich am Start




so haben wir es auch gemacht ! hat bestens geklappt !

Gruß

DaKe


----------



## yellow-faggin (19. September 2011)

Wir sind auch mit kleinen Funkgeräten in der Trikottasche gefahren, 1x an der Treppe Bescheid sagen und eventuell noch mal später an dem langen Stück vorm Monte Schlacko hat sehr gut funktioniert


----------

